# Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan, Latest WOR



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

Source: Wrestling Inc

The announced match between Ronda Rousey and Becky Lynch for the WWE RAW Women's Championship at WrestleMania 35 will become a triple threat match with Charlotte Flair added somewhere down the line, according to Dave Meltzer on the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio.

Meltzer noted that this was the set plan as of last night's WWE RAW and like anything in the wrestling business, the match could always be changed. As for now, there is a storyline in place to add Charlotte to the Rousey vs. Lynch match.

Update:

Dave Meltzer said on Wrestling Observer Radio that no matter what WWE is telling people right now the plan is still for Ronda Rousey vs Becky Lynch to be a triple threat match.

“I know that there’s stuff going around that it’s Ronda Rousey and Becky Lynch in a singles match — it is not for WrestleMania. I was told again today that — you can never say Vince won’t change his mind, but this one is pretty much a lock at this point that that’s gonna happen.”


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

No shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Of course


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

After last night, big mistake.

You already shot the angle of Becky vs. Ronda. That's the pairing fans want. Adding Charlotte, while making for a better match probably, it just makes the match feel not as important.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

And all is right with the world.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Of course it is. Disheartening. Poor Charlotte.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Predictable, but wrong move imo.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

But why? Charlotte had her match with Ronda as Survivor Series, she's had every moment under the sun. Can anyone give me a serious answer that isn't the fact that she is shoehorned into everything due to lineage? 

The only positive will be that she will take the brunt of the boos instead of Ronda I suppose.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Predictable but I would rather the feud was just those two especially after the promo last night. I mean the match will probs be epic cause Charlotte is great in the ring but I would prefer it was just ronda and Becky. Ah well


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Well, looks like the brand split won't matter now.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Yes. Whatever you do don't add Asuku to the match.


You know, the person that put on a wrestling clinic against Becky. The person that Becky wants no part of. The person that stripped her title away and then destroyed her at the Royal Rumble. By all means add Charlotte to the match. Makes total sense considering it's the only person Becky has fought for the last 4 months. Well her and a couple of valets.

............


The Man

:duck


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

_ Meltzer noted that this was the set plan as of last night's WWE RAW and like anything in the wrestling business,* the match could always be changed*_

Meltzer saying bullshit and covering his own ass for when he gets proven wrong again?
Guess some things don't change like that con artist posting shit.


Not sure why anyone is taking this as real. He also said Ronda's contract was one year and she was leaving ever since Super Showdown.
He's lying for subs. Stop falling for it.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Zappers said:


> Yes. Whatever you do don't add Asuku to the match.
> 
> 
> You know, the person that put on a wrestling clinic against Becky. The person that Becky got her ass beat up and down by. The person that Becky wants no part of. The person that stripped her title away and then destroyed her at the Royal Rumble.
> ...


Yea the one who has not spoke a lick of English on SD in a week or so.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Charlotte is an albatross


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



> WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat


fucking bullshit!

fucking bullshit!

Fucking bullshit!

FUCKING BULLSHIT!

*FUCKING BULLSHIT!!!*


FUCKING BULLSHIT!

- Vic


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*










Its only going to upset most fans and your 2 Women's Title Matches for Mania being:

Becky v Ronda

and

Asuka/Charlotte Rematch

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Cole: "Can Wrestlemania be tomorrow???"

No Mike, because we've got two full months to fuck this up.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

seems unnecesarry. Hopefully last night changes their mind


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

_*Can they like stop having Charlotte in Becky matches because right now it is annoying the hell out of me. She lost to Becky many times last in title matches, lost at Survivor Series like a sore loser who couldn't beat Ronda and didn't win the title at TLC, then lost at the Royal Rumble. I mean my fucking god, how many title chances is this woman going to get? How in the world would Vince explain this? A Smackdown star that couldn't win the rumble gets to be in a Raw Woman's Championship match. Way to shit on both brands one again Vince McMahon. You wonder why people don't take Raw nor Smackdown serious because of your same mistakes from the first brand split. Right now the money is Becky vs Ronda alone and it is should stay like that after the promo we seen last night. Keep it one on one, why the fuck should Charlotte Flair continue to get opportunities when she failed several times in the last 5 months? Tell me what sense is that? *_


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

If Charlotte is added to Rousey vs. Lynch, then who is facing Asuka at WM? Naomi? No one wants to see that.

I can understand why Charlotte would want to go after Rousey. Rousey is who cost Charlotte the SDL Womens Championship at WWE TLC. So they can easily include Charlotte and make it a triple threat. However, it's not going to help Charlotte at all because the fans clearly are behind Becky Lynch no matter what. 

Charlotte needs to stay away from Becky as much as possible in order to shake some of this negativity thats been placed on to her from creative.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



tmd02 said:


> But why? Charlotte had her match with Ronda as Survivor Series, she's had every moment under the sun. Can anyone give me a serious answer that isn't the fact that she is shoehorned into everything due to lineage?
> 
> The only positive will be that she will take the brunt of the boos instead of Ronda I suppose.


She's Charlotte Reigns Hogan Flair. The 'phone a daddy' lifeline is dying. I don't think she's going to be added to this match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

They can't. Not after last night. The idea was tolerable before but not now. Not after that electric segment. Everyone wants what we saw last night. They have magic that only comes along maybe two or three times in a decade right now. Charlotte waters it down.

Honestly, for her own sake and the division Charlotte should have a similar path to what Okada is doing right now. Becky killed the Queen mystique just like Omega killed the Rainmaker.

From there, have her meander, reemerge as the Queen at Mania (similar to what Okada did at WK), then _still_ lose to Asuka. Asuka's loss will be avenged and Charlotte has another hill to climb. Her eventual record title win would feel like a bigger deal after a very long, hard journey lasting until next year.

Getting that eighth title win in this match ruins the chance to create a generational star. Getting it off Asuka two years in a row just feels underwhelming and unnecessary.

A long, hard journey is much better.

You say you're listening to the fans, WWE? That's what they want. _They don't want Becky, Ronda, or Asuka losing to Charlotte right now. She's had enough for a while. Give us a reason to actually care about her._


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*










This news is as shocking as it is welcome, none at all.

Charlotte doesn’t need to be in the match and she certainly doesn’t have to win it, sadly she’ll do both.

Just another example of WWE undercutting a potential star to shoehorn in one of their chosen ones.

Shame... damn shame.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



krtgolfing said:


> Yea the one who has not spoke a lick of English on SD in a week or so.


Yep. That one. The one that stripped the title away at TLC and destroyed Becky at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I wanna see what they do tonight before I shit on it.

However, this ain't good news for Asuka, there's nobody left on SD with any kind of star power for her to face outside of Charlotte, and Sasha is on RAW going for the tag titles so she's not an option either. I thought about Alexa/Asuka maybe, but yikes, every match I've seen between those two has been some of Asuka's worst.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Big Charlotte fan, but fuck that...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Why can't they just give us Goku vs Vegeta without frieza involved?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

TERRIBLE FUCKIN DECISION if WWE follows through with that. Why not give us 2 big matches in Becky/Rousey and Charlotte/Asuka 2? Vince is willing to dilute the SHIT out of Becky/Rousey and give Asuka a lackluster WM opponent, thereby weakening Wrestlemania and making it less of a quality show, just because he wants to push his political agenda with Charlotte. Fuck Vince if this is true. We will find out tonight. 

Becky/Rousey is WWE's Mayweather/McGregor right now as far as a big fight feel. IDK why they have to do this. Just so Charlotte can do her signature moonsault to the outside in the main event? FOH.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

While Charlotte in the match maybe would add a star on Meltzer's star rating. It robs us of an even better story.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Jersey said:


> Why can't they just give us Goku vs Vegeta without frieza involved?


Couldn't have put it any better than that. Or Naruto vs Sasuke without fuckin Sakura.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

_*They just need to keep Charlotte out of the match because Charlotte has been in Becky's business ever since NXT and it is annoying then. It's annoying now 3 years and 2 months later just keep it one on one that is the dream match, that is money match that the talent in the back, fans, and celebrities wants to see. They don't want to see Charlotte vs Ronda vs Becky because everyone knows that is a lazy ass cop out because a certain royal rumble loser couldn't win the rumble match when it counted. *_


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



I would have taken this 2 months ago so I can't be too sad.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Thank god! I hope he is right Charlotte deserves a Mania main event and no one can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

People here often say Meltzer doesn't have sources at all, but that's not true (and he gets often some developments right like the Balor push). Though I think he has no sources among the women.

A more viable criticism of Meltzer is however that he clearly plays backstage politics or is being played on with the public influence the Observer has nowadays. He's always highly positive on his sources or people around his sources.* Natalya is for him the person that started to make people believe in women's wrestling and Charlotte is always hyped (certainly no coincidence he is that positive about the two people from families he has ties to). And about people that are threatening their spots he is always as nit-picky as possible or if he sees a chance is burying them (has he ever pointed out how the ratings didn't go up when Natalya or Charlotte had the title, like he is emphasizing about Becky for example?).
So it is possible he is only trying to influence her status by constantly since months talking about having a spot in the highest regarded Wrestlemania match. We will see

*It was btw. even more obvious in Roh. Compared to reviews from other sites Meltzer constantly rated every match of the Young Bucks far higher and also the matches from people working with them significantly better - while the people not working with them and going up in the spots were constantly underrated.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I like Charlotte but she isn't needed in this match. Have her face Asuka and give Asuka her win back over Charlotte, they both have good chemistry in the ring and both can put on a great match.

It does feel like they are just pushing her into the match as she is their golden girl and WWE feel she add more star power to the match. But Becky vs Ronda will sell itself to the fans. It be a great match nonetheless but you probably see them pushing Charlotte and Ronda more and Becky been pushed aside. But at least Becky be in the biggest match going into WM.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

People do realize that Becky vs Ronda if it actually happened at Survivor Series. Ronda would have won. The "story" would have over. What you saw Charlotte do to Ronda, Becky wasn't going to do. They only inserted that extra beat down stuff to carry a story for later. Becky getting hurt and having to be replaced, forced WWE to advance Ronda/Charlotte plans way before they wanted to. WWE really dosen't no how to get out of this mess. You can see it all over the writing.

Watch this happen at Wrestlemania. Remember you heard it here.


Ronda vs Charlotte vs Becky.... NO DISQUALIFICATIONS Ronda retains title. Why?

Because there will be a run in by Ronda's friends Shayna and the other two. Then Bayley and Sasha will run in. There's your 4 vs 4 match for the next PPV.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> Thank god! I hope he is right Charlotte deserves a Mania main event and no one can convince me otherwise.


Then you don't give a fuck about the value of WM matches. Having a triple threat match is a lazy ass cope out. But since you are a Charlotte Fan, you don't give a fuck about any other women wrestler on the roster. Charlotte doesn't have to be involved in every fucking main even match. I mean how selfish are you guys.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I like Charlotte, but that would be a mistake. Just have her tap out Asuka once again and I will be happy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Just stupid. Fans want 1 on 1 matchups. They want storylines to begin, and end. It's that simple. WWE believes Triple Threats protect the heat of the wrestlers, but in reality it diminishes everyone involved because there's always muddled endings.

I hate 50/50 booking. Or in this case 33/33/33 booking. Just book winners and losers. Storylines that begin and then end. You don't need a triple threat to protect anyone.

Ronda beats Becky. Or Becky beats Ronda. One or the other. If they both have talent, neither will lose their heat.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> Thank god! I hope he is right Charlotte deserves a Mania main event and no one can convince me otherwise.


1) no she doesn’t.

2) even if she does, which she doesn’t, let her do it another year instead of hamfisting her way into a ready made feud, that doesn’t need her, involving the hottest act in the company. If Charlotte becomes the hottest wrestler on the roster I’ll be the first to say she should be involved in the main event, she isn’t even close to that, on the contrary she has been an albatross strangling the division. She doesn’t need another shoehorned accolade, especially one at the expense of, again, the hottest act in the company.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

It was always going to be a triple threat match up. Becky wasn't legally in the Rumble and thus Charlotte technically won.

It's wrong and I'd rather it be Becky/Ronda but it is what it is.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Then you don't give a fuck about the value of WM matches. Having a triple threat match is a lazy ass cope out. But since you are a Charlotte Fan, you don't give a fuck about any other women wrestler on the roster. Charlotte doesn't have to be involved in every fucking main even match. I mean how selfish are you guys.


How is rooting for your favorite selfish I'm not saying you Becky fans are selfish for wanting her to win both belts and tap Ronda out. Nothing is wrong with wanting your favorite to main event Mania.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Punkamaniac said:


> It was always going to be a triple threat match up. Becky wasn't legally in the Rumble and thus Charlotte technically won.
> 
> It's wrong and I'd rather it be Becky/Ronda but it is what it is.


A kayfabe WWE official, Fit Finlay, put her in the match, it was even explained in the commentary, something WWE rarely goes through the trouble of doing, how is that not legal?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> How is rooting for your favorite selfish I'm not saying you Becky fans are selfish for wanting her to win both belts and tap Ronda out. Nothing is wrong with wanting your favorite to main event Mania.


What does lazy cop out don't you understand? WM 30 had a battle royal for the title, 31 had a tag team match, 32 had at triple threat, 33 fatal 5 way SD title as well as fatal four way for the Raw title, last year multi woman battle royal, Charlotte vs Asuka SD title match as well as Nia vs Alexa/w James. Charlotte had 2 WM moments already meanwhile Becky never had a single one to herself. So explain to me how is this a good idea another triple threat.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> 1) no she doesn’t.
> 
> 2) even if she does, which she doesn’t, let her do it another year instead of hamfisting her way into a ready made feud, that doesn’t need her, involving the hottest act in the company. If Charlotte becomes the hottest wrestler on the roster I’ll be the first to say she should be involved in the main event, she isn’t even close to that, on the contrary she has been an albatross strangling the division. She doesn’t need another shoehorned accolade, especially one at the expense of, again, the hottest act in the company.


She already is involved in the feud so try again. watch SVS and TLC and she has a reason in kayfabe to want to destroy Ronda for costing her the title no shoehorning here just Becky fans see what they want to see is what it is.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Meltzer's argument has been that "this will also make Charlotte a legend as well as Becky and they can play that up when Ronda is gone". That's weak. Charlotte is well on her way to winning the belt 16 times. We know that. She's been jammed down everyone's throat for three years now. We got that. She's been pushed more than any female on the roster, there's simply no denying that at this point. How the hell has the point not been made enough that she's a legend? At a certain point why don't we just have a 6 way match and make everyone a legend? Records don't mean anything if multiple people hold them.

For once let's place some of the blame where it's due. This is as much a Triple H thing as it is a Vince edict, and we know why.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> She already is involved in the feud so try again. watch SVS and TLC and she has a reason in kayfabe to want to destroy Ronda for costing her the title no shoehorning here just Becky fans see what they want to see is what it is.


Yet, you forget the reason Charlotte faced Ronda is because Nia Jax injured Becky Lynch, if that didn't happen then Charlotte wouldn't be a factor into this. The reason Charlotte was involved in the TLC pay per view is because the match needed a heel and that is all. You say Becky fans want to see what they want to see, but it is more of the biased Charlotte ones are the ones are blind.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I’m so sick of Charlotte fpalm


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> A kayfabe WWE official, Fit Finlay, put her in the match, it was even explained in the commentary, something WWE rarely goes through the trouble of doing, how is that not legal?


I imagine this will still be considered a storyline point of contention. Which is great because I'm for anything that gets Fit Finlay on TV more.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

After what the fans did last night I’m okay with with this if it happens. 

They’re not gonna let Ronda and Becky build up the match at all so adding Charlotte will at least allow for a better build up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Yet, you forget the reason Charlotte faced Ronda is because Nia Jax injured Becky Lynch, if that didn't happen then Charlotte wouldn't be a factor into this.


If Nia had not injured Becky back then, Becky wouldn't be part of any of this now. She would have faced Ronda at SurvivorSeries and lost the match.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Yet, you forget the reason Charlotte faced Ronda is because Nia Jax injured Becky Lynch, if that didn't happen then Charlotte wouldn't be a factor into this. The reason Charlotte was involved in the TLC pay per view is because the match needed a heel and that is all. You say Becky fans want to see what they want to see, but it is more of the biased Charlotte ones are the ones are blind.


If you want to say that The Nia Jax punch is the reason Becky is even considered for this match. No one is blind here but you seem angry its not that deep bro at the end of the day everyone want the best for their favorites.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



tmd02 said:


> But why? Charlotte had her match with Ronda as Survivor Series, she's had every moment under the sun. Can anyone give me a serious answer that isn't the fact that she is shoehorned into everything due to lineage?
> 
> The only positive will be that she will take the brunt of the boos instead of Ronda I suppose.



Just my guess a couple of reasons. 

First, though she is good, Ronda is still green. Adding Charlotte kind of protects that from being seen in a longer match.

Second, this is probably the biggest reason. It allows Ronda to drop the belt without having to be pinned or submitted.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Yet, you forget the reason Charlotte faced Ronda is because Nia Jax injured Becky Lynch, if that didn't happen then Charlotte wouldn't be a factor into this. The reason Charlotte was involved in the TLC pay per view is because the match needed a heel and that is all. You say Becky fans want to see what they want to see, but it is more of the biased Charlotte ones are the ones are blind.


If that happened then Rousey/Lynch would be done. 

Charlotte wins the Rumble and now it’s Rousey/Flair.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Oh, what a terrible shock this is.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> She already is involved in the feud so try again. watch SVS and TLC and she has a reason in kayfabe to want to destroy Ronda for costing her the title no shoehorning here just Becky fans see what they want to see is what it is.


Everyone has a kayfabe reason to want to destroy Ronda, should the Mania match be a 30 woman battle royal? Charlotte May have kayfabe reasons to want the match but she has kayfabe reason to be in the match, hence, shoehorned.

The kayfabe isn’t even the biggest part. Charlotte’s gotten enough, time for someone else to have a big moment for a change. It’s Becky’s year, she’s earned the main event, not Charlotte.

As a Charlotte fan you can chalk it up to bad timing and be happy with her virtually guaranteed WM main event another year.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> If Nia had not injured Becky back then, Becky wouldn't be part of any of this now. She would have faced Ronda at SurvivorSeries and lost the match.


By DQ.

And wouldn't be part of _any_ of this? What exactly would have changed about Becky's overness?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> If you want to say that The Nia Jax punch is the reason Becky is even considered for this match. No one is blind here but you seem angry its not that deep bro at the end of the day everyone want the best for their favorites.


I think we can all agree Becky should win the match at Mania?

Right?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

We have some organic heat? QUICK, KILL IT WITH FIRE, or this time, with PLASTIC :vince


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> If Nia had not injured Becky back then, Becky wouldn't be part of any of this now. She would have faced Ronda at SurvivorSeries and lost the match.


By dq like the original plan was and then Ronda would have still costs Becky her Smackdown Woman's Championship which would piss off Becky more and Becky would have won the Rumble just to get a shot at Ronda gain. Tell me one reason and a good one that Charlotte should be in this match?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Seems like a dumb move.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Good decision. I actually don't think Ronda vs Becky one on one is that good of a match


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Becky & Ronda can’t have a WM main event worthy match. So they add Charlotte so that Ronda can lay on the floor for 20 minutes on the outside while Charlotte & Becky put on a decent match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Eric Fleischer said:


> I think we can all agree Becky should win the match at Mania?
> 
> Right?


Ronda should win if she turns heel. 

Becky should win if things remain as they are.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Becky’s still winning the match, FFS. Having another potential snowflake on the match quality by adding Charlotte only makes her victory that much better.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



sara sad said:


> If you want to say that The Nia Jax punch is the reason Becky is even considered for this match. No one is blind here but you seem angry its not that deep bro at the end of the day everyone want the best for their favorites.


Wanna know why I am fucking angry? I will tell you why. Becky has been promoting the hell out of this one on one match for months since Survivor Series build. Weather it is from her twitter account, social media appearances in interviews with sit downs, news article news, calling her out on TV many times and Ronda name dropping Becky's name without saying her name a few times. Both of them have been working hard to have a one on one match. That is what makes me angry as a fan. I also hate having my intelligence insulting since I been watching this product all of my life since 1990.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Eric Fleischer said:


> I think we can all agree Becky should win the match at Mania?
> 
> Right?


Sure I'm not against becky winning at all just have Charlotte in the match and i'm happy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



The True Believer said:


> Becky’s still winning the match, FFS. Having another potential snowflake on the match quality by adding Charlotte only makes her victory that much better.


Because people want want the one on one match. They want the one on one feud between the two. The match will be great with or without Charlotte. Charlotte would probs improve the match but the story would be better ronda vs Becky one on one. Not a slight on Charlotte even as a fan and I ain't going to be angry if she is added but I would rather it just be Becky vs Ronda. Plus who fights Asuka at Mania? Charlotte vs Asuka at Mania and you have two great women matches with good stories.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



> Tell me one reason and a good one that Charlotte should be in this match?


"Charlotte Must Pose!" - Vince McMahon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> By dq like the original plan was and then Ronda would have still costs Becky her Smackdown Woman's Championship which would piss off Becky more and Becky would have won the Rumble just to get a shot at Ronda gain. Tell me one reason and a good one that Charlotte should be in this match?


Oh I don't know, nearly the exact same reasons you are outlining here to explain why Becky would have been in the match? I mean, Ronda won my DQ at SS then cost Charlotte her SD championship opportunity, now Charlotte would have won the Rumble but Becky inserted herself in a potentially illegal manner.

The triple threat practically writes itself. Anybody who acts like there is no storyline justification for Charlotte to be added to the match is just ignoring facts.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

If this match main events WrestleMania then the company won’t recover from that mess. Wrestling is already a joke and that will solidify it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Roy Mustang said:


> Because people want want the one on one match. They want the one on one feud between the two. The match will be great with or without Charlotte. Charlotte would probs improve the match but the story would be better ronda vs Becky one on one. Not a slight on Charlotte even as a fan and I ain't going to be angry if she is added but I would rather it just be Becky vs Ronda. Plus who fights Asuka at Mania? Charlotte vs Asuka at Mania and you have two great women matches with good stories.


It honestly boggles my mind how no one seems to be seeing the bigger picture in all of this. Whether Charlotte is involved or not, Becky Lynch is going to be the first person to beat Ronda Rousey in the first ever women’s main event of Wretslemania. I get being a little disappointed about the one-on-one scenario being thrown out the window, but this amount of vitriolic whining is akin to a spoiled toddler throwing a tantrum because their ice cream sundae only got one cherry instead of two. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



The True Believer said:


> It honestly boggles my mind how no one seems to be seeing the bigger picture in all of this. Whether Charlotte is involved or not, Becky Lynch is going to be the first person to beat Ronda Rousey in the first ever women’s main event of Wretslemania. I get being a little disappointed about the one-on-one scenario being thrown out the window, but this amount of vitriolic whining is akin to a spoiled toddler throwing a tantrum because their ice cream sundae only got one cherry instead of two. It’s ridiculous.


Some of the anger is extreme but also comes from people feeling Charlotte is overpushed. Like I said I will fine either way. My girl got the main event she deserves. But I like the idea of Charlotte vs Asuka better as well so you have two strong title programs instead of Asuka versus someone else not on Charlotte's or Becky's level.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> Oh I don't know, nearly the exact same reasons you are outlining here to explain why Becky would have been in the match? I mean, Ronda won my DQ at SS then cost Charlotte her SD championship opportunity, now Charlotte would have won the Rumble but Becky inserted herself in a potentially illegal manner.
> 
> The triple threat practically writes itself. Anybody who acts like there is no storyline justification for Charlotte to be added to the match is just ignoring facts.


Like I said before a triple threat match is just another lazy ass cop out by this company, anyone that says it should be, doesn't really understand the whole concept of WM. Sure Charlotte would add a lot to the match but right now the fans and and many other that stopped watching the product knows that a one on one feud match is a right choice. After last night's promo between Becky vs Ronda it's writes itself and are you people really sure that there is a triple threat match or are you believing what Dave is saying when a few times he has gotten it wrong.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



The True Believer said:


> It honestly boggles my mind how no one seems to be seeing the bigger picture in all of this. Whether Charlotte is involved or not, Becky Lynch is going to be the first person to beat Ronda Rousey in the first ever women’s main event of Wretslemania. I get being a little disappointed about the one-on-one scenario being thrown out the window, but this amount of vitriolic whining is akin to a spoiled toddler throwing a tantrum because their ice cream sundae only got one cherry instead of two. It’s ridiculous.


What bigger picture? It's simply about what has the most meaning:

Becky pinning Ronda clean with no intereference in a 1 on 1 match.
Becky pinning Ronda with help from Charlotte
Becky pins Charlotte and Ronda loses the title.

It's pretty clear to me what has the most impact. It's by far #1. Any other ending that has Becky "winning", but Ronda never "losing" means nothing. It's muddled booking that pushes nobody, and deflates everyone.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

so they gonna staple charlotte to Becky in the same way they do Bayley to Sasha? Noice!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

After last night's promo, this is a huge mistake if they go through with it. As if the story wasn't already good enough, the face to face last night just got me that much more amped up for this feud/match. I'm a big Charlotte fan, but keep her the fuck away from this. Feed her to Asuka at WM.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Like I said before a triple threat match is just another lazy ass cop out by this company, anyone that says it should be, doesn't really understand the whole concept of WM. Sure Charlotte would add a lot to the match but right now the fans and and many other that stopped watching the product knows that a one on one feud match is a right choice. After last night's promo between Becky vs Ronda it's writes itself and are you people really sure that there is a triple threat match or are you believing what Dave is saying when a few times he has gotten it wrong.


That you may consider the concept of a triple threat match to be a lazy cop out particularly for a WM match is besides the point and has no bearing on the fact that there is a perfectly viable storyline justification for Charlotte to be added to the match thus making it a triple threat.

As far as wether or not it does becomes a triple threat this is just going by Meltzer's latest speculation and how thing ended on Sunday with the women's Rumble. We don't know for sure possibly until tonight depending how things go on SD.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Randy Lahey said:


> What bigger picture?


Becky standing tall with the RAW Women’s title as the show closes, to a chorus of rabid cheering and pyrotechnics.



Randy Lahey said:


> It's simply about what has the most meaning:
> 
> Becky pinning Ronda clean with no intereference in a 1 on 1 match.
> Becky pinning Ronda with help from Charlotte
> ...


I don’t buy that, especially considering how the roof blew off the place after Becky won the Rumble. She snuck her way in and stole a victory from someone else instead of entering at #1 and winning. I’m pretty sure that the latter would’ve had more of an impact but no one cared by the time she threw Charlotte over the top rope.

Again, I get being disappointed with the most “impactful” scenario being tossed out, but to say that Becky winning a triple threat match “pushes no one” and “deflates everyone” is hyperbole.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> That you may consider the concept of a triple threat match to be a lazy cop out particularly for a WM match is besides the point and has no bearing on the fact that there is a perfectly viable storyline justification for Charlotte to be added to the match thus making it a triple threat.


Not really, kinda makes the royal rumble irrelevant now. Why have Becky fight to get back into the royal rumble if all she had to do to get a spot in the main event is to show her ass and get inserted into the match somewhere down the line and turn said match into a triple threat?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I can't think of a single reason storyline wise as to why Charlotte would even want to be in the match. Charlotte is all about capturing championships and now that Becky has chosen to face Ronda why would she even bother going for her when she knows Asuka is free and she knows she can beat her. The fans want to see Becky Lynch vs Ronda Rousey and that in many fans eyes is the main event and adding Charlotte, though may produce a better match, will not seem like as big of a deal. If Ronda is still around after WM then you can do Charlotte vs Ronda then, but now the big match is Lynch vs Rousey.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> That you may consider the concept of a triple threat match to be a lazy cop out particularly for a WM match is besides the point and has no bearing on the fact that there is a perfectly viable storyline justification for Charlotte to be added to the match thus making it a triple threat.
> 
> As far as wether or not it does becomes a triple threat this is just going by Meltzer's latest speculation and how thing ended on Sunday with the women's Rumble. We don't know for sure possibly until tonight depending how things go on SD.


We can agree to disagree but you kind of forgot that I come from the school wrestling from the 80's and 90's when at the time where it was just one on ones.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Hephaesteus said:


> Not really, kinda makes the royal rumble irrelevant now. Why have Becky fight to get back into the royal rumble if all she had to do to get a spot in the main event is to show her ass and get inserted into the match somewhere down the line and turn said match into a triple threat?


But that's not the story that they have laid out. It is certainly not what Charlotte would be doing when she brings into question the legitimacy of Becky's participation in the Rumble.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I'd love to see Asuka vs. Charlotte II at Mania instead, with Asuka winning this time. Because it would make sense, Asuka beat Becky to prove that she's a legitimate champion. Asuka beating Charlotte would prove once and for all that she (in-kayfabe) belongs in the elite tier of Women in WWE, and she gets redemption for last year's Mania (where Charlotte gave her her first loss in WWE and ended her streak).

Plus then you can maybe set up a rubber match at Summerslam or something.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Can we have a WrestleMania without Charlotte Hearst-Helmsly for once?

The fuck is wrong with WWE? She's not even that great FFS.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Charlotte is great but I don't think she belongs in this match, and she's the best opponent for Asuka. I'll still be hyped if they go with the triple threat though


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Ronda has beaten 2 of WWE's 4 horsewomen. You can easily have Ronda/Charlotte on a B ppv before mania since it has happened before. The last step should be Becky since the stories peak is Ronda vs Becky.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Lmao fucking women main eventing WrestleMania is laughable hahahahahaha


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> But that's not the story that they have laid out. It is certainly not what Charlotte would be doing when she brings into question the legitimacy of Becky's participation in the Rumble.


If thats the case then storyline wise, the only one with a legitimate beef is Lana since it was her number that was "stolen."


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I wouldn't mind it but Meltzer is usually wrong about women matches. Idk when he was ever right.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Fuck. Off.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Charlotte is part of the storyline. She was screwed at TLC too, and went apeshit on Ronda in place of Becky at Survivor Series. You may not like her in the match but there are issues to be resolved storywise as well. I get that people would rather Charlotte just drop off into the Moolah Battle Royale or whatever, but it ain't happening.

Besides, Becky is still winning at Wrestlemania anyway I think.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Fuck no keep Charlotte out of this it should just be Becky vs Ronda


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

At this point, there's valid storyline reasoning to add Charlotte to the match, but as it stands, most people don't want Charlotte to be added to the match.

The path is simple already. Becky vs Charlotte at EC or whatever, leading to Becky vs Ronda. Why complicate things?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

This is one time I hope he's actually right. Charlotte should be in that match and storyline wise has a beef since Becky wasnt suppose to be in the Rumble.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I think some people are forgetting is Charlotte should not even complain about this, Lana should since it was her number. :shrug


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

In other news, the sky is known for being blue


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Yes, do it.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Randy Lahey said:


> What bigger picture? It's simply about what has the most meaning:
> 
> Becky pinning Ronda clean with no intereference in a 1 on 1 match.
> Becky pinning Ronda with help from Charlotte
> ...


So are you saying Bryan tapping out Batista instead of Orton made it any less impactful?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

It wasn't personal between Orton and DB, and Orton hasn't been built up with an undefeated streak in single's matches for a year. So it's not really the same situation.

Yes, Becky beating Ronda clean would have more meaning than the other two options.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I dont know what to believe but a triple threat could make a better match and I am not sure how it will impact the story because all 3 have issues with each other. Lets think about it for a second, as good of a story 1 on 1 it is there is still two months left for Mania and I am not sure how WWE will plan to keep the excitement like last night up for two months since it is a long time. They can twitter exchange everyday but it will get repetitive and may get boring. They cut promo on each other on RAW and SD and will also get repetitive. I mean they could have waited to make the match official and have a shorter build up rather a long one since WWE cant seem to handle a longer build. So I think adding Charlotte within the two months will add a certain dynamic to the match. And clearly if its a triple threat either Becky taps out Charlotte or Ronda wins with help from her friends because I dont think Ronda takes the fall.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Well of'course they couldn't keep Flair's daughter out of it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Wouldnt put it past vince to bungle the feud that has the hottest potential since daniel bryan vs the authority


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Asuka842 said:


> It wasn't personal between Orton and DB, and Orton hasn't been built up with an undefeated streak in single's matches for a year. So it's not really the same situation.
> 
> Yes, Becky beating Ronda clean would have more meaning than the other two options.


No undefeated streak but it was personal during their feud from August to October. I mean Orton called out his marriage to Brie and all that, while with Batista it was more of Daniel Bryan interfering in his match at WM. Otherwise Batista could give a damn to Bryan. So it was still more personal between Bryan and Orton rather than Bryan and Batista.

Also since a lot of people will resent Charlotte added I guess it will make more impact for Becky to tap out Charlotte. Because a triple threat will look like Becky as face, Charlotte as heel and Ronda heel vs Becky and face vs Charlotte.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

If Asuka isn't facing Charlotte Flair, then she's gonna get a weak opponent and possibly end up on the pre-show.

Also, the hype is for Becky/Ronda. Weakens WrestleMania overall


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

We all knew this was going to happen. Because Charlotte has to be involved in all "historic moments" for women's wrestling in WWE.


----------



## Yoveltz (Aug 20, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> sara sad said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god! I hope he is right Charlotte deserves a Mania main event and no one can convince me otherwise.
> ...


That's exactly what the Becky fans doing. They don't care about any other woman except Becky.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Not really a fan of triple threats.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Becky vs. Charlotte is currently being advertised for Fastlane. Charlotte wins to get added I assume.

I don't really like the idea of giving away 2/3s of the Mania match on the PPV before it/


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Yoveltz said:


> That's exactly what the Becky fans doing. They don't care about any other woman except Becky.


Except us Becky fans have waited 4 long years me 10 years of her to get into this position. To finally have the spotlight with Ronda by themselves. Becky never really had one of her own. In NXT it was all about Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley in 2014-15. Charlotte, Alexa Bliss, Naomi, Natalya, Carmella for 3 years after that. Charlotte had two wm moments, Bayley had her's, Naomi had her's, Nia Jax had her's last year. Guess what? We were happy for all of them including when we watched Becky be used as a jobber or a woman that takes the pin falls in tag matches. SO yeah, next time talk to me about what us Becky fans are doing because we just want one WM spotlight of our own.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Top 3 highest trending video on YouTube is no chickenshit. It's not like with Twitter, a video trending that high is meaningful


----------



## Yoveltz (Aug 20, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> sara sad said:
> 
> 
> > She already is involved in the feud so try again. watch SVS and TLC and she has a reason in kayfabe to want to destroy Ronda for costing her the title no shoehorning here just Becky fans see what they want to see is what it is.
> ...


If Nia didm't injured Becky, Becky would lose to Ronda and Ronda would move on to face Charlotte at Mania. Becky is in the Mania match because Nia injured her


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

This feud is a HUGE draw right now if it is trending #1 on Youtube. Hopefully WWE can keep that fire going until Wrestlemania.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Damn I just watched their promo for the first time Ronda Rousey just threatened to kill this girl got damn

This is why the women are where they are right now


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Obvious meets obvious.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I hate saying this coz I love Becky, but I don’t think Ronda vs Becky would be as good as a Ronda Becky Charlotte match would be. Say what you want about Charlotte, but she always delivers, she makes the matches 10 times more intense and exciting, and she always performs the most impressive spots out of all the women. All the best women’s matches this past year have had her in them.

As for the Becky Ronda segment this week on Raw, I thought it was amazing. Such an epic moment. Made me so excited, can’t wait to see where they go from here


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I suppose if they shoehorn Charlotte into the Ronda/Becky feud, they could do Asuka vs Alexa Bliss, which would be low on Meltzer stars but high on Sports-Entertainment


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

When you have a white hot one on one match, you never turn it into a triple threat. 
The only reason Charlotte is going to be stuffed into this one is because the WWE has wanted her the entire time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I think most fans expect Charlotte to be included and win. Not the right move but they'll do it anyway.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

There's no actual argument for Charlotte being in the match. If they're not doing immediate title rematches, no way they should be doing half thought out Rumble redos.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Yoveltz said:


> If Nia didm't injured Becky, Becky would lose to Ronda and Ronda would move on to face Charlotte at Mania. Becky is in the Mania match because Nia injured her


So you're claiming Becky would no longer be over?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So I guess people wont be mad if wwe puts Braun into the Rollins Lesnar match since these guys have a history


----------



## Yoveltz (Aug 20, 2018)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Yoveltz said:
> 
> 
> > If Nia didn't injured Becky, Becky would lose to Ronda and Ronda would move on to face Charlotte at Mania. Becky is in the Mania match because Nia injured her
> ...


That's not what I said. She would still be over but if Becky had her match with Ronda at SS, Ronda would have won, Charlotte would have won the rumble and we would have got Charlotte vs Ronda without Becky.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Rick Sanchez said:


> I think most fans expect Charlotte to be included and win. Not the right move but they'll do it anyway.


Odds are still better for Becky to win actually. They likely won't have Royal Rumble winners fail 2 years in a row.

They might use Charlotte to sow enough doubt in people though as Wrestlemania approaches. Including beating Becky in a match before Wrestlemania.

But I think Becky is winning.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Yoveltz said:


> That's not what I said. She would still be over but if Becky had her match with Ronda at SS, Ronda would have won, Charlotte would have won the rumble and we would have got Charlotte vs Ronda without Becky.


But you are least implying she would have been cooled off. She wouldn't have, and I still say she was only losing by DQ to Ronda at Survivor Series, but whatever....you really believe she would have been cooled off to the point no one would notice her glaring absence in the WM women's main event?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Nepotism knows no bounds in the world of the WWE


----------



## Yoveltz (Aug 20, 2018)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Yoveltz said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what I said. She would still be over but if Becky had her match with Ronda at SS, Ronda would have won, Charlotte would have won the rumble and we would have got Charlotte vs Ronda without Becky.
> ...


I didn't said she would have been cooled off. She would have probably be Asuka's opponent at WM. I just said thay If Becky had her match with Ronda at SS, Becky wouldn't fight Ronda at Mania.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



prosperwithdeen said:


> This feud is a HUGE draw right now if it is trending #1 on Youtube. Hopefully WWE can keep that fire going until Wrestlemania.


If the fans keep sabotaging segments then this feud will burn out before it climaxes


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> If the fans keep sabotaging segments then this feud will burn out before it climaxes


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Yoveltz said:


> I didn't said she would have been cooled off. She would have probably be Asuka's opponent at WM. I just said thay If Becky had her match with Ronda at SS, Becky wouldn't fight Ronda at Mania.


Yet the exact same situation/logic does not apply to Charlotte, a character clearly nowhere near Becky's level of overness?

I guess WWE is just stupid. Which is not news.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Can't have Rock vs Stone Cold without Triple H. Right guys.

Can't have Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels without Diesel. Right guys.

I swear this should be a meme


----------



## CallMeKC (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Charlotte has two-three weeks to justify her being a part of this match. Even that's pretty generous. Like sure, she's a phenomenal wrestler and would absolutely make the match better but she's also... not what the people want to see, not that 'Mania has ever been about having the best match anyway. I've finally managed to watch the segment and it's white hot for both Rousey and Becky. It's number 1 on Youtube's trending, which necessitates some interest outside the wrestling sphere. People want to see Becky and Ronda throw down. Charlotte isn't part of that interest, and unless she can generate enough... no, you're out. Card subject to change. Better luck next year.

Like I'm a Charlotte fan, but she's got a lot of work to do to get in the match now for me.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Dolorian said:


> If Nia had not injured Becky back then, Becky wouldn't be part of any of this now. She would have faced Ronda at SurvivorSeries and lost the match.





Yoveltz said:


> If Nia didm't injured Becky, Becky would lose to Ronda and Ronda would move on to face Charlotte at Mania. Becky is in the Mania match because Nia injured her




Some people have been paying attention. No way in hell Becky was doing to Ronda(at SS) what we saw Charlotte do to Ronda at SS. Nope, never. What we saw at SS was an audible because they were forced to insert Charlotte into the match because of Becky's injury. WWE figured let's use this opportunity to plant the seed a little early.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Charlotte being in the match isn't the worst idea, she's already seen by a lot of fans as the "golden girl" so it just adds to Becky's mountain to climb, and gets the fans even more behind her. Who knows though, maybe that segment last night, and the reaction to it, will make WWE change their minds. Right now Ronda vs. Becky feels like a legit Wrestlemania main event. They have to be careful about how they add Charlotte, it needs to be done in a creative way.

Charlotte winning would be absolutely tone death. Yes, death, not deaf, as the match would die a death if she won. I don't think even WWE are that dumb tbh.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Becky's push was likely supposed to end at Survivor Series, and then drop the belt a bit later to someone, and maybe somehow end up with a match vs Asuka at Wrestlemania. But because she missed the Survivor Series match and is incredibly over, she's now going to Wrestlemania vs Ronda with a very good chance to win it. Having said that, Charlotte has been part of the story all along and they have booked Charlotte into a path where she pretty much has to get into the Ronda match or she has no real destination anymore. She could face Asuka again, but that's not where they have been booking Charlotte towards for the past few months. You can see it on TV. The whole Asuka-Charlotte feud is essentially dead now, there is no real heat between them anymore.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Ravenscar7 said:


> No undefeated streak but it was personal during their feud from August to October. I mean Orton called out his marriage to Brie and all that, while with Batista it was more of Daniel Bryan interfering in his match at WM. Otherwise Batista could give a damn to Bryan. So it was still more personal between Bryan and Orton rather than Bryan and Batista.
> 
> Also since a lot of people will resent Charlotte added I guess it will make more impact for Becky to tap out Charlotte. Because a triple threat will look like Becky as face, Charlotte as heel and Ronda heel vs Becky and face vs Charlotte.


She's beaten Charlotte twice recently, and eliminated her from the Rumble. Becky tapping out RONDA is what should happen, that'd have the most impact, especially if it ends Ronda's unbeaten streak in non-tag matches.


----------



## Yoveltz (Aug 20, 2018)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Yoveltz said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't said she would have been cooled off. She would have probably be Asuka's opponent at WM. I just said that If Becky had her match with Ronda at SS, Becky wouldn't fight Ronda at Mania.
> ...


Charlotte-Ronda was always their plan.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Two pages ago I said I was fine with Charlotte being added to the match. That was before I saw the actual promo between Lynch and Rousey.

Charlotte does not have the mic skills to be a part of this feud. Unless she shows me something I've never seen her show, she shouldn't be involved


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Ahhhhhh the classic battle of what the fans want vs. what Vince McMahon wants. I think we all know how this story is going to end. If Vince can't have Roman Reigns in his 5th straight main event this year, he'll just put the Female Roman reigns in there. Vince has made a lot of big mistakes because of favoritism the past decade, but this could possibly be the biggest mistake of them all. 

This is the shit that pisses me off about Vince. He has been around wrestling long enough to know exactly what the crowd wants. This is one of the only corporations that get instant feedback from their consumers about what they want to see. The fact that he knows exactly what the fans want, but doesn't give it to them means he is either stupid or just a spiteful asshole. NXT would NEVER make this mistake, and that is why NXT's fans don't shit all over their show, they actually trust the product to not screw them over most the time.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

What's interesting in all of this. Is that people here actually think because a wrestler is "over" it's a slam dunk reason why they will win a match.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Zappers said:


> What's interesting in all of this. Is that people here actually think because a wrestler is "over" it's a slam dunk reason why they will win a match.


True to be honest. It was I guess the truth at WM where a person who is over will always get his big win at WM but I guess that changed at WM 2000 when the Rock lost.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Zappers said:


> What's interesting in all of this. Is that people here actually think because a wrestler is "over" it's a slam dunk reason why they will win a match.


WrestleMania is historically a babyface win show, obviously there are exceptions, like HHH inexplicably beating Rock in 2000.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

This is stupid. Big matches are better as direct conflicts between two people. 

Sometimes, triple threats work out great, but that's the exception to the rule.

We've been wanting our Becky-Ronda match and we really should get it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Zappers said:


> What's interesting in all of this. Is that people here actually think because a wrestler is "over" it's a slam dunk reason why they will win a match.


That may be true for some "over" wrestlers like Drew McIntyre, but in this case its more than that. Becky Lynch winning is the best choice that makes the most sense. She won the Rumble and you're supposed to end the road to WM with a feel-good moment in the WM main event. (in most cases anyway) Especially if you're the hottest act in all of sports entertainment after Kenny Omega. Rousey or Charlotte winning would be equivalent to treason.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Yet the exact same situation/logic does not apply to Charlotte, a character clearly nowhere near Becky's level of overness?
> 
> I guess WWE is just stupid. Which is not news.


I dont think you got the point. Ronda in all likeliness would have beaten Becky clean not by DQ. The attack on Raw meant Ronda would have her revenge on Survivor Series. Becky was highly overconfident at that point. Right now she is confident but not overconfident because her loss to Asuka kind of humbled her.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Today after seeing RAW, i thought "Wow, WWE finally has listened to the people, they're finally doing what the people want and pushing the wrestler the people chose as their favorite". Yup, it was too good to be true. They already decided it, Charlotte has to main event WM no matter what, she's the female Roman Reigns, she's probably winning it, Becky was put into the match just so the crowd doesn't shit on the main event. 

There's still a hope that this doesn't happen, but still. If Charlotte gets involved in this match, i hope she gets the Roman treatment from the crowd and i hope they boo the shit out of her.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Would be a big mistake if they add Charlotte.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

You know this was very likely the plan last night but after that segment they surely must be rethinking their plans because fans spoke loud and clear and want this match and this match only, I have a feeling once the plans to add Charlotte start to unfold it's going to get shit on and shit on hard.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



prosperwithdeen said:


> That may be true for some "over" wrestlers like Drew McIntyre, but in this case its more than that. Becky Lynch winning is the best choice that makes the most sense. She won the Rumble and you're supposed to end the road to WM with a feel-good moment in the WM main event. (in most cases anyway) Especially if you're the hottest act in all of sports entertainment after Kenny Omega. Rousey or Charlotte winning would be equivalent to treason.


Not sure I understand the Drew reference. Talking all time in the history of wrestling.

Becky had her feel good moment already. Actually she's had several. Successful career on NXT. Part of the Four Horsewomen. First to be drafted on Smackdown. First to win the Smackdown title. Part of several title matches, in the first ever women's money in the bank match, several storylines, etc... Put in movie by WWE. Then recently she won the belt again.

People got to stop with the Becky has been held down her entire career. She's had nothing but adulation from the fans and support from WWE. Charlotte in the match or not. Don't be disappointed if/when Becky loses. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I don't like this.

Charlotte should be in a different program. Her Royal Rumble appearance already shows how she's a league above all the other women. Her level of support has been consistent, not reaching Becky's white-hot overness, but she has a different appeal - any match she's in has a big match feel. That's something WWE was able to build for her.

Becky can have Ronda. If the Royal Rumble is any indication, it will be a sloppy match thanks to Becky's poor in-ring performance. Becky got exposed for the weak in-ring worker that she is, that Asuka second-guesses moves just to see if Becky is ready for the next sequence.

Charlotte can be a mega-heel and build a new Horsewomen faction with Bayley, Sasha, and one more wrestler who doesn't need to be carried in the ring. Charlotte needs to be in the company of those who can wrestle, not those who botches leg drops or forgets which knee is injured.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Meltzer's argument has been that "this will also make Charlotte a legend as well as Becky and they can play that up when Ronda is gone". That's weak. Charlotte is well on her way to winning the belt 16 times. We know that. She's been jammed down everyone's throat for three years now. We got that. She's been pushed more than any female on the roster, there's simply no denying that at this point. How the hell has the point not been made enough that she's a legend?


+1 Charlotte does NOT need to be in this match at all.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

You know what's so funny in all of this. This just hit me.

What happened to the FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!! thing?

:duck


Boy did she drop that thing mega fast. But, but, but, but, but.... Isn't that what all the fans loved? Isn't that the Becky fans wanted? Now the fans like tough guy Becky?

So which is it? You hated the gimmick before but bite your tongue? Or you want that to return, but don't want to screw up the current push?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Knew this the moment Charlotte got herself dqed at Survivor Series. We were gonna get Charlotte/Rhonda at WM before Becky got hot.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



bme said:


> Knew this the moment Charlotte got herself dqed at Survivor Series. We were gonna get Charlotte/Rhonda at WM before Becky got hot.


That was the plan going back over a year ago right before Ronda debuted.

My money is on a No DQ match at WM. Watch Ronda's buddies show up, and Bayley/Sahsa to show up during the match. Print it.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I like Charlotte but Vince really needs to stop Reigns/Cenaing her. She already has the Flair name and has been given tons, she doesn't need this. She can face Asuka.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Blame Vince, He loves Blondes

But, Just wait on SDL tonight


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

LOL "Becky is a bad worker and needs to be carried" is my new favorite hot take the last few weeks.

Nia Jax, Alexa "Lou Thesz" Bliss and Nikki Bella had good matches with Ronda but Bex is the broomstick who'll make her look bad.

Oh, shit the internet sometimes.....

:heyman6


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Not surprising, yet also not the correct move.


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

That ugly munter Charlotte has to f**k off man. Sick looking at her. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

The True Believer said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Because people want want the one on one match. They want the one on one feud between the two. The match will be great with or without Charlotte. Charlotte would probs improve the match but the story would be better ronda vs Becky one on one. Not a slight on Charlotte even as a fan and I ain't going to be angry if she is added but I would rather it just be Becky vs Ronda. Plus who fights Asuka at Mania? Charlotte vs Asuka at Mania and you have two great women matches with good stories.
> ...


There is a big chance Charlotte wins the match and becomes 8 time champ. Becky winning is far from a foregone conclusion


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Raw is Ronda said:


> There is a big chance Charlotte wins the match and becomes 8 time champ. Becky winning is far from a foregone conclusion


If Charlotte's in the match I'd put her odds of winning well above Becky's. Putting Charlotte in the match pretty much affirms that Becky's only there so the match doesn't get shit on and booed out of the building.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Looks like they're getting started. :eyeroll


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Raw is Ronda said:


> There is a big chance Charlotte wins the match and becomes 8 time champ. Becky winning is far from a foregone conclusion


We’ve been down this road before. Last year, after Summerslam, it seemed like every time Charlotte was in Becky’s way, she was absolutely guaranteed take the loss. No way were they gonna push Becky over Charlotte “cuz female Reigns, etc.”

Well, the exact opposite happened. Every single time, Becky went over. The only person anyone should be worried about is Asuka, the only person to get a clean victory over Becky since her push began.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*










Fuck me.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Same thing as SummerSlam. They really like to throw Charlotte in the mix, we're getting used to that. 

Of course, it was the original plan all along (I mean Charlotte being in the match with Ronda), so some may say Becky should be thankful for getting even that. But no. When something is hot - you change plans and go with it, not make it a triple threat. unk2


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Charlotte deserves it just as much. She’s put on clinic after clinic and has been the leader of the Women’s Revolution. 

Becky is over with the fans but there’s more involved.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Reminds me of the time they unnecessarily added Triple H into Cena/Orton's feud leading up to WM24. Don't be surprised if we get Becky/Ronda early at Fastlane.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

This screws over Asuka more than anybody. She'll have a meaningless match at WM after cleanly beating Becky, when she needs to get her win back from Charlotte instead.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



troubleman1218 said:


> Reminds me of the time they unnecessarily added Triple H into Cena/Orton's feud leading up to WM24. *Don't be surprised if we get Becky/Ronda early at Fastlane.*


I'm already expecting that.

That way WWE can say to themselves "what? we gave them Becky/Ronda like they wanted! now they have nothing to complain about"

fpalm


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Eric Fleischer said:


> LOL "Becky is a bad worker and needs to be carried" is my new favorite hot take the last few weeks.
> 
> Nia Jax, Alexa "Lou Thesz" Bliss and Nikki Bella had good matches with Ronda but Bex is the broomstick who'll make her look bad.
> 
> ...


It's the same band of idiots who don't know anything about wrestling.



holmlea-pad said:


> That ugly munter Charlotte has to f**k off man. Sick looking at her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


she really is quite unattractive.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I find it odd Becky didn’t go back after Asuka who just beat her clean. 

Kayfabe wise she has a reason to want to face Asuka. 

It’s not like she hasn’t physically owned Ronda already. 

Asuka just made you tap, why not get revenge?


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Not sure how I feel about this. But the match would be epic either way.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

WHY!?!?!?! Look I'm big on Charlotte, but this match doesn't need her.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

You have this hot Mania angle between Becky and Ronda and you want to make it a triple threat. God this is the most idiotic shit imaginable. 

Doing Ronda & Becky at Fastlane would be even worse. 

I'm hoping that this is just another Meltzer anti-Becky tirade. 

Other fan hits include "Becky needs to be carried to have great matches" and "Becky is only over because of Charlotte."


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Meltzer poops out his pee pee.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



WindPhoenix said:


> You have this hot Mania angle between Becky and Ronda and you want to make it a triple threat. God this is the most idiotic shit imaginable.
> 
> Doing Ronda & Becky at Fastlane would be even worse.
> 
> ...


While the tension between Becky/Ronda is great, I think the WWE has seen the fan reaction to it and they think adding Charlotte would be best.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Oh yippee!! If this does happen (classic Meltzer "plans change" slipped in there though), we all get the joy of seeing Charlotte forced into another situation for the sake of it. I can't wait for more of her terrible over-acting like we saw at the Rumble :eyeroll

Seriously, what was that? There was some bit where she was screaming at Nia (I think) "THIS DOESN'T CONCERN YOU!!" over and over again. She looked deranged.

Becky and Ronda need to be one on one. The atmosphere was awesome on Monday when it was just the 2 of them in the ring. Yes, I know it was a post PPV Raw but even so.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

After the segment Becky & Ronda had on Raw, I think it's clear that is the match the majority of fans want. Charlotte being in would feel unnecessary, and may hurt the build. They need to be very careful with how they add her. Ronda vs Becky feels like the main event of WrestleMania, they don't want to fuck that up just to add Charlotte, they really need a good storyline if they want to add her without killing the buzz.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Triple Threat matches have become cancer.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

All this because Ronda Rousey can not take a clean L yet , Why not just have Flair in a mask attack Ronda to give Becky the win


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The3 said:


> Why not just have Flair in a mask attack Ronda to give Becky the win


Because she hates Becky way more than Ronda?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Those dumb motherfuckers...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

WWE's insistence in shoving Charlotte into every "historic moment" is irritating. I'm still hoping that she isn't added to the Becky vs. Ronda match.

Speaking of which, poor Asuka. We finally start getting NXT badass Asuka back, and she has no one to feud with. Her facing Charlotte again, and winning this time, would be the preferable option imo.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Gross


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> While the tension between Becky/Ronda is great, I think the WWE has seen the fan reaction to it and they think adding Charlotte would be best.


Which dampens the build and it's just stupid.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Talking of Charlotte, are they purposefully making her look ugly? She looked hideous last night & at the Rumble, but in a good way. That joker smile she does is repulsive, works for her heel character though.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



The True Believer said:


> It honestly boggles my mind how no one seems to be seeing the bigger picture in all of this. Whether Charlotte is involved or not, Becky Lynch is going to be the first person to beat Ronda Rousey in the first ever women’s main event of Wretslemania. I get being a little disappointed about the one-on-one scenario being thrown out the window, but this amount of vitriolic whining is akin to a spoiled toddler throwing a tantrum because their ice cream sundae only got one cherry instead of two. It’s ridiculous.


yeah well these are teh same fans who will bitch about daniel bryans place in the company. while ignoring the facxt that he went over all three members of evolution in the same night, after a beatdown, after triple h beat him down at the end of one match, and he got double teamed and given a combination finisher by the other two members of the triple threat.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I'm bored of these two tangling for a bit. They need to give it a rest.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Can't they not treat Charlotte like the most important person just once? jesus She can headline every other show, just not give her this one ffs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

This is why you don't announce a royal rumble winner challenging a Champion until you know what the fuck you are doing. Think next time because this whole thing taints the Royal Rumble match and taints a Royal Rumble Winner.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I don't like it. The money match is Becky vs Ronda. Adding Charlotte only waters it down. Why not let her challenge Asuka for the Smackdown Women's Title in a rematch from last year? Then you'd be assured two really strong women's matches instead of one. And the story writes itself. Asuka wants redemption for dropping her streak to Charlotte last year, and Charlotte obviously wants to take back her crown as the top dog of the division. 

Why turn two solid stories into one muddled clusterfuck? And what the fuck does Asuka do if Charlotte is thrown in the Raw women's title match?

Stupid. This is Becky's time. Charlotte got her moment last year when she broke Asuka's streak.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> This is why you don't announce a royal rumble winner challenging a Champion until you know what the fuck you are doing. Think next time because this whole thing taints the Royal Rumble match and taints a Royal Rumble Winner.


Fairly sure they did know what they were doing as the way that rumble went down seemed designed to be able to justify making the match a triple threat (Becky not meant to be in it and stealing what Charlotte considered to be her rightful win)

I disagree with the decision but it's fairly obvious it was WWE's plan all along and unless they change it in the coming weeks that's how it's going to be I'm just going to accept it and hope Becky ends up on top at the end of it. If Charlotte wins said triple threat that will be a whole different scenario though.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Jman55 said:


> Fairly sure they did know what they were doing as the way that rumble went down seemed designed to be able to justify making the match a triple threat (Becky not meant to be in it and stealing what Charlotte considered to be her rightful win)
> 
> I disagree with the decision but it's fairly obvious it was WWE's plan all along and unless they change it in the coming weeks that's how it's going to be I'm just going to accept it and hope Becky ends up on top at the end of it. If Charlotte wins said triple threat that will be a whole different scenario though.


Charlotte beats Becky in an iron woman match to get into the main event
Becky wins Main Event pinning Ronda

And I'd be fine with it. But if were just getting Becky-Charlotte 1v1 with no gimmick, and then Becky doesnt win at mania or wins but doesnt pin Ronda, uh, no, fuck that noise


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

If it happens, I'm not losing any sleep over it because I make no bones about being a Charlotte mark, even though I'm rooting for Becky to tap out Ronda in the end.

That said, I just think WWE's losing out on a chance to have an absolutely stacked Mania card as far as the women are concerned. I'd love to see a rematch between Asuka and Charlotte from last year, only this time it's Asuka as the defending champ. That rematch we got on Smackdown just before TLC didn't give us a clear-cut winner.

Ronda/Becky, Asuka/Charlotte 3, and probably a women's tag title match would make for some great matches at Mania.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I 100% agree that adding Charlotte would make the actual match more interesting from a in ring perspective, but from a story point perspective it waters it down. 

Becky vs Ronda can keep it simple in the ring and just work the crowd and the fans will be into it. We don't need a third wheel in the match just to add more flair to the match (Pun intended).


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I think Charlotte is a star, but this is a bad idea. Ronda/Becky set themselves up for an epic one-on-one confrontation. If you want to add someone to the equation, add Heyman as an advocate for Ronda, but I don't even think that is necessary. Charlotte can earn a shot at the SmackDown Women's Championship and go against the woman she defeated at Mania the previous year in a perfectly fine story. By taking the hit on missing out on "her" main event and history-making moment, Charlotte can get a lot of good will and can potentially be a babyface again. End the show with Charlotte coming out with her belt and confronting Becky and let people know that these are the two women leading the charge going forward. No hugging, no tears -- just two bad-ass women standing in each other's faces -- one who handed Ronda Rousey her first WWE loss in the main event of WrestleMania, and the other that defeated the woman that just made that woman tap-out. If tears roll down their cheeks as they stand their holding their belts aloft, it'll just add drama to the moment. And there's your fucking video game cover. One half red with Becky and the other half blue with Charlotte. 

They've beaten the piss out of each other for months. You can keep them separate and build tensions until it is time for them to fight again.


----------



## MitchOxy (Jan 31, 2019)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

So, what the fuck is the point of winning the Rumble then?
This feud is hot enough without putting the golden girl in there too! Fuck!


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Steve Black Man said:


> I don't like it. The money match is Becky vs Ronda. Adding Charlotte only waters it down. Why not let her challenge Asuka for the Smackdown Women's Title in a rematch from last year? Then you'd be assured two really strong women's matches instead of one. And the story writes itself. Asuka wants redemption for dropping her streak to Charlotte last year, and Charlotte obviously wants to take back her crown as the top dog of the division.
> 
> Why turn two solid stories into one muddled clusterfuck? And what the fuck does Asuka do if Charlotte is thrown in the Raw women's title match?
> 
> Stupid. This is Becky's time. Charlotte got her moment last year when she broke Asuka's streak.


There is nothing on TV to indicate Asuka is *that* interested in beating Charlotte for "her Wrestlemania loss" and Charlotte has nothing personal against Asuka. The whole "Getting her Wrestlemania win back" is the story fans think they are seeing, not the one actually happening. To quote Road Dogg.

And has anyone actually thought that maybe they don't want either Asuka or Charlotte losing to one another at Wrestlemania? Charlotte is on some huge PPV losing stretch right now and Asuka is being built up for bigger things it looks like (possibly for Ronda post Mania). 

They aren't even protecting that match for the future. If Charlotte v Asuka really was a possible plan, they wouldn't have done it on TV and been spamming it on house shows for the past 3 months. When they want to do a big Wrestlemania match, they protect the match by keeping 2 people away from each other until the event. This has anything been but the case with Charlotte and Asuka.

Meanwhile Charlotte is very closely tied into the Ronda/Becky storyline. Charlotte was screwed too at TLC by Ronda. And her whacking Ronda with Kendo at Survivor Series means Ronda has something against her too.

It is much more sensible that Charlotte would, in storyline, try to get into the Ronda/Becky match. There are issues to be resolved.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I'm not a fan of that. Everyone has always wanted Charlotte vs. Ronda, not a triple threat. WWE better not mess with it. 

Becky is at her prime, she can handle Ronda.

Making Ronda face Becky now will only benefit her. They have to worry about keeping Round fresh and interesting until 2020 to face Charlotte.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I keep trying to talk myself into the triple threat. Then I just rewatched the Becky/Ronda showdown on RAW and just...no. Just don't do. Book Asuka/Charlotte and Lynch/Rousey and lets have a fucking great WM


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



llj said:


> There is nothing on TV to indicate Asuka is *that* interested in beating Charlotte for "her Wrestlemania loss" and Charlotte has nothing personal against Asuka. The whole "Getting her Wrestlemania win back" is the story fans think they are seeing, not the one actually happening. To quote Road Dogg.
> 
> And has anyone actually thought that maybe they don't want either Asuka or Charlotte losing to one another at Wrestlemania? Charlotte is on some huge PPV losing stretch right now and Asuka is being built up for bigger things it looks like (possibly for Ronda post Mania).
> 
> ...


The point is that people don't want Charlotte inserted into the Becky/Ronda match. Storyline aside, it waters down what should be an iconic moment, especially if Ronda isn't involved in the decision. I honestly don't really give a fuck what they do with Charlotte, just keep her away from the main event match.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

After a bit of thinking, maybe they do not want either Ronda or Becky to go over the other, hence adding Charlotte would be for her to take the fall in either case, where the other can claim that they were not beaten.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Steve Black Man said:


> The point is that people don't want Charlotte inserted into the Becky/Ronda match. Storyline aside, it waters down what should be an iconic moment, especially if Ronda isn't involved in the decision. I honestly don't really give a fuck what they do with Charlotte, just keep her away from the main event match.


To be fair the people don’t want anything but Becky winning the belt, I don’t they care against who.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Yeah, as long as Becky wins (and she should) it doesn't matter if Charlotte is in it.

I didn't hear anybody complaining about Asuka winning her first title in a three-way ladder match instead of a singles match vs Charlotte. The win is what ultimately counts. And as long as it's a great match, so what if Charlotte is in it?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> To be fair the people don’t want anything but Becky winning the belt, I don’t they care against who.


I don't necessarily believe that. Becky knocking off Ronda for the title at WrestleMania would be a lot more satisfying than Becky knocking off Alexa Bliss of Carmella for the title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



llj said:


> Yeah, as long as Becky wins (and she should) it doesn't matter if Charlotte is in it.
> 
> I didn't hear anybody complaining about Asuka winning her first title in a three-way ladder match instead of a singles match vs Charlotte. The win is what ultimately counts. And as long as it's a great match, so what if Charlotte is in it?


Asuka should've won in a singles match with Charlotte, not a 3 way ladder match. 

Triple threat matches just don't have the heat that a singles match does. People want that 1 on 1 showdown. In every triple threat, somebody becomes the third wheel that just feels unnecessary. Usually, it's the sign of the promotion having a lack of faith in a challenger that they're going to put over to draw on their own, as was the case with Benoit at 20. They wanted to give him his win, but they didn't trust him so they put Michaels in. With Becky, it's not about that, but rather shoehorning Charlotte in to give her the first main event. She has no reason to be in the match. The only reason she's in the match is because she's Charlotte. Congratulations, you came out of Ric Flairs cock. There are approximately 3 people on Earth who care. Vince, Triple H and Ric Flair. Nobody else gives a SHIT. 

So what if she's in it? She doesn't deserve to be in it. She hasn't earned it. Ronda is the person getting the media attention, Becky is the one getting the fan attention, what has Charlotte done to get in the match other than be Ric Flairs daughter. Why not put Asuka in the match instead? She's more over than Charlotte with far less effort, and she'll make the match better than Charlotte will. This is Roman Reigns syndrome all over again. It shouldn't have been a 3 way when Daniel Bryan got his main event and it shouldn't be one here.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka should've won in a singles match with Charlotte, not a 3 way ladder match.
> 
> Triple threat matches just don't have the heat that a singles match does. People want that 1 on 1 showdown. In every triple threat, somebody becomes the third wheel that just feels unnecessary. Usually, it's the sign of the promotion having a lack of faith in a challenger that they're going to put over to draw on their own, as was the case with Benoit at 20. They wanted to give him his win, but they didn't trust him so they put Michaels in. With Becky, it's not about that, but rather shoehorning Charlotte in to give her the first main event. She has no reason to be in the match. The only reason she's in the match is because she's Charlotte. Congratulations, you came out of Ric Flairs cock. There are approximately 3 people on Earth who care. Vince, Triple H and Ric Flair. Nobody else gives a SHIT.
> 
> So what if she's in it? She doesn't deserve to be in it. She hasn't earned it. Ronda is the person getting the media attention, Becky is the one getting the fan attention, what has Charlotte done to get in the match other than be Ric Flairs daughter. Why not put Asuka in the match instead? She's more over than Charlotte with far less effort, and she'll make the match better than Charlotte will. This is Roman Reigns syndrome all over again. It shouldn't have been a 3 way when Daniel Bryan got his main event and it shouldn't be one here.


What did Benoit do to earn the WM 20 main event? He got it as a reward for his hardwork the years before and the same reason will be for Charlotte, especially after the performances she has had in the past year. 

I can agree that Charlotte does not need all the accolades, does not need to main event every time but this is the first women's WM main event and her not being in it after WWE made her the face of the division and after the work she has put in especially the last year, she has earned it more out of reward. 

If there was no talk of main event then it would have been a 1 on 1 match. Charlotte probably would have faced her next year. But having it being the main event is why they may want to add Charlotte in it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Darren Criss said:


> Everyone has always wanted Charlotte vs. Ronda















Ravenscar7 said:


> What did Benoit do to earn the WM 20 main event? He got it as a reward for his hardwork the years before and the same reason will be for Charlotte, especially after the performances she has had in the past year.
> 
> I can agree that Charlotte does not need all the accolades, does not need to main event every time but this is the first women's WM main event and her not being in it after WWE made her the face of the division and after the work she has put in especially the last year, she has earned it more out of reward.
> 
> If there was no talk of main event then it would have been a 1 on 1 match. Charlotte probably would have faced her next year. But having it being the main event is why they may want to add Charlotte in it.


Charlotte has been rewarded and awarded enough and will continue to be in the future.

The first women's main event can't be about rewards.

It has to be about the hottest feud that will get the people most invested and not end with a chorus of people shitting on it. 

That's a one on one Becky vs. Ronda match, with Becky winning. Not a triple threat with Charlotte winning, not a fatal four way so someone else can hope on the wagon, not a battle royal so everyone's included. A one on one match with the hottest act and arguably most over babyface WWE has which is Becky vs. WWE's "biggest" and most "mainstream" draw which is Ronda.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Jman55 said:


> Fairly sure they did know what they were doing as the way that rumble went down seemed designed to be able to justify making the match a triple threat (Becky not meant to be in it and stealing what Charlotte considered to be her rightful win)


Neither Ronda, nor any commentator, not even Charlotte HERSELF, have brought up a perceived 'illegitimacy' to the Rumble win. I know it's only been one week but still.

Pretty sure people are grasping here, and that includes Meltz.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Ronda vs Becky or bust. Fuck off Charlotte.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Steve Black Man said:


> I don't necessarily believe that. Becky knocking off Ronda for the title at WrestleMania would be a lot more satisfying than Becky knocking off Alexa Bliss of Carmella for the title at WrestleMania.


That guy hates Becky, and goes out of his way to marginalize her at every opportunity. He doesn't know what he's talking about.

All of the heat of and desire for this program goes back to Survivor Series, and the cherry (or rather, powder keg) on top that was the invasion of Raw. Anyone who goes back and watches that segment, and the crowd exploding on account of it (BEFORE any blood was even flowing, mind you) should be able to figure out why people have been salivating to see Becky/Ronda. 

And as for why they want Becky to win, well that shouldn't be too difficult to figure out either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Ravenscar7 said:


> What did Benoit do to earn the WM 20 main event? He got it as a reward for his hardwork the years before and the same reason will be for Charlotte, especially after the performances she has had in the past year.
> 
> I can agree that Charlotte does not need all the accolades, does not need to main event every time but this is the first women's WM main event and her not being in it after WWE made her the face of the division and after the work she has put in especially the last year, she has earned it more out of reward.
> 
> If there was no talk of main event then it would have been a 1 on 1 match. Charlotte probably would have faced her next year. But having it being the main event is why they may want to add Charlotte in it.


They made her the face of the division and she failed. She's less over than midcarders like Finn Balor and Elias. In fact, nobody ever even acknowledges HER. The only reaction she gets are woos, which are because of her father. The crowd acts like she's not even there. She's just a stand in for Ric. 

This type of mentality is dangerously harmful to the product. Fuck rewards. This is a *BUSINESS*. The *MONEY* is in a 1 on 1 match. No one cares about Charlotte getting a reward, they want their hot match. You don't get the main event of WrestleMania because you work hard. That's not even the reason that she's getting it. If her name wasn't Flair, she wouldn't be employed.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They made her the face of the division and she failed. She's less over than midcarders like Finn Balor and Elias.
> 
> This type of mentality is dangerously harmful to the product. Fuck rewards. This is a *BUSINESS*. The *MONEY* is in a 1 on 1 match. No one cares about Charlotte getting a reward, they want their hot match. You don't get the main event of WrestleMania because you work hard. That's not even the reason that she's getting it. If her name wasn't Flair, she wouldn't be employed.


I don't know if I'd go so far as to say she wouldn't be employed, but she'd _definitely_ have a _much_ less bloated resume.

That one point aside though...










The first woman's Mania main event has to be about _what's best_ not rewards and pats on the the back, and what's best is to keep Charlotte out of the program and play the hot hand.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They made her the face of the division and she failed. She's less over than midcarders like Finn Balor and Elias. In fact, nobody ever even acknowledges HER. The only reaction she gets are woos, which are because of her father. The crowd acts like she's not even there. She's just a stand in for Ric.


She does not get woos just being Ric's daughter. She gets woos because she herself embraced the woos and uses it herself. If she didn't people would not woo as much. 




Tyrion Lannister said:


> This type of mentality is dangerously harmful to the product. Fuck rewards. This is a *BUSINESS*. The *MONEY* is in a 1 on 1 match. No one cares about Charlotte getting a reward, they want their hot match. You don't get the main event of WrestleMania because you work hard. That's not even the reason that she's getting it. If her name wasn't Flair, she wouldn't be employed.


Oh please don't let your hate spew nonsense as not being employed. Her being white and blonde and tall and looking menacing coupled with her athletic ability and gymnastics background she would definitely be employed and given opportunities last name or not, albeit not as much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I don't know if I'd go so far as to say she wouldn't be employed, but she'd _definitely_ have a _much_ less bloated resume.
> 
> That one point aside though...
> 
> ...


Look at her face and think about what you know about Vince McMahon and tell me that they'd give her a second look.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Look at her face and think about what you know about Vince McMahon and tell me that they'd give her a second look.


Fair point, I can't disagree with you there :lol


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Look at her face and think about what you know about Vince McMahon and tell me that they'd give her a second look.


I am sorry are we back to the divas era where looks and body matter and not talent.

Still going by your logic I know Vince likes white blonde and she is one. Check
Vince also likes big muscular guys and she is tall so kind of fits that. Check
Plus she has an athletic and gymnastic background.
I think they will give her a decent chance.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

What if they make this a triple threat, and give Becky the win by having her pin Charlotte?
That way Rousey gets protected, but wow that sure seems like a cop out.

They really need to leave Charlotte out of this. If they had any sincerity at all in that "You are the authority" speech, they need to leave Charlotte out of it. Because forcing her in there is just Vince McMahon doing what he wants in spite of what the audience wants.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



iarwain said:


> What if they make this a triple threat, and give Becky the win by having her pin Charlotte?
> That way Rousey gets protected, but wow that sure seems like a cop out.
> 
> They really need to leave Charlotte out of this. If they had any sincerity at all in that "You are the authority" speech, they need to leave Charlotte out of it. Because forcing her in there is just Vince McMahon doing what he wants in spite of what the audience wants.


I said it in another thread and will post it here. Charlotte being added means she takes the fall either way to protect the third person. Also triple threat means no DQ making it perfect place for Shayna, Marina and Jessamyn to come and attack just when Becky is about to win. They attack Becky and Charlotte kickstarting the horsewomen feud. Also protects Charlotte in a way when Ronda beats her.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

It's so Charlotte can take the loss. She has a boatload of kayfabe accolades and taking the loss in the triple threat scenario won't hurt her. Neither Rousey's nor Lynch's character would survive taking the fall at WrestleMania.

That is all.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's so Charlotte can take the loss. She has a boatload of kayfabe accolades and taking the loss in the triple threat scenario won't hurt her. Neither Rousey's nor Lynch's character would survive taking the fall at WrestleMania.
> 
> That is all.


Bullshit! Ronda losing plants seeds for future options, gets people talking and creates buzz. Charlotte or Becky taking the fall is same old shit different day.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



WindPhoenix said:


> Bullshit! Ronda losing plants seeds for future options, gets people talking and creates buzz. Charlotte or Becky taking the fall is same old shit different day.



What buzz? The most buzzworthy act in WWE only has buzz or is a talking point with the fans who already watch the shows. It isn't convincing anyine to watch and neither has Ronda's involvement in the WWE for the most part. For all the talk about wrestlers and new promotions nothing is encouraging non-fans to become fans.

There is no reason for her to take the fall in the match nor is there a reason for Becky to take it. You can't keep Becky's Momentum if she takes the fall at Mania but you can save her if she isn't winning by not having her take the fall The same goes for Rousey. I'm not saying Rousey should win or will win but she will need protection in the event of her not winning. Charlotte being added to the match serves as protection for people that need it. She can take the loss as she is without a doubt a made woman. Becky not winning and taking the fall makes her 0-4 at Mania and kills any of her "The Man" schtick immediately. If they go with Rousey winning her pinning/submitting Charlotte gives Becky the protection of not being beaten in the match. Rousey losing and taking the fall damages her unbeatable aura and unless you are going to turn her full heel or go for the redemption angle she will need to be protected as well. With Charlotte in there as an already "made" act makes it possible to have three high-end acts at the very least depending on if Ronda isn't going away anytime soon and the direction of the SD title.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

On one hand I admit it's messed up they really should ride the hot hand and trust in becky ronda to deliver the goods. On the other hand, this is eerily similar to what they did to Sasha when (ironically enough) Becky was inserted into the role currently inhabited by Charlotte so I can't help but to laugh at this organizations incompetence. I wouldn't be shocked if Ronda defends by taking out charlotte to keep Becky's juice intact similar to what they did in that other match.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

For me, it depends on how they will spin this narrative until April 7th.

There are still 9 weeks of TV + 2 PPVs between now and WM!! Becky and Charlotte are both still on SD.

A twitter war is not my preferred method of building to a WM showdown, so I want to see what they will be coming up with on the screen.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Becky Lynch and Ronda Rousey are the two biggest names industry so they deserve a single match in the main event at Wrestlemania. I like singles match more than triple or 4 way. Charlotte is the best female wrestler of all time imo but does not deserve to be in the match in a three way because she would be stealing their thunder. Every Wrestlemania does not have to be about Charlotte. I would love to see Askua vs Charlotte as a WM rematch.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Steve Black Man said:


> I don't necessarily believe that. Becky knocking off Ronda for the title at WrestleMania would be a lot more satisfying than Becky knocking off Alexa Bliss of Carmella for the title at WrestleMania.


But why? 

There’s two titles, Becky fans are only into her, they want her in the spotlight. 

I don’t think they’d care as long as she gets the main event slot if women get it at all.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I would have Ronda turn heel and go over Becky at WM. Then make her go on a big time heel run until Becky wins the MITB and challenges her at Summerslam and finally defeats her. 

I think they could make it work with the right booking. 

I think Becky has to end the Charlotte program before being able to defeat Ronda and move on to bigger things. 

Becky goes over Ronda at SS

Ronda takes a year and half off to start a family

Ronda returns at the RR of 2021 and wins.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

If this match does indeed go on last regardless of Charlottes inclusion or not anthing but a Becky win would likely result on the show closing to a resounding negative audience response, I'm fairly certain they'd want that "milestone" to end with a hugely positive impact. Within the context of this match and how it will be booked can you really picture Charlotte or Ronda standing in the ring victorious with the belt, pyro blasting to fans cheering? Because I just don't see it they'll boo'd harder and louder than Brock and Roman was. I just don't feel like Vince wants 2 badly recieved Mania main events in a row.

Becky winning on the other hand could and likely would result in a Danial Bryan level pop and responce.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Maybe they have no choice?

Could it be possible that when Ronda signed a contract with WWE where she had a clause stating she can never lose? 

She really hates losing, like really hates losing. Both Parties knew she wasn't going to be around very long. I could see WWE giving her a contract where she just goes on a winning streak for 2 years and retire with the belt.

I know it's a little tin foil hatish, but sometimes I wonder if Ronda is really going to leave the WWE on her back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Good to know you don't need to win the Rumble to get in the title match at WM, all you gotta do is just shoehorn your way into the middle of the feud between the winner and the champion, so the Rumble is pointless then wwe? gotcha.

So Becky wins the Rumble and overcomes Charlotte in a big moment, then Charlotte just gets added to the title match anyways? that really fucking makes the Rumble feel pointless. So it wouldn't matter if Becky didn't win right? all she could do is just insert herself into the title match regardless.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



SAMCRO said:


> Good to know you don't need to win the Rumble to get in the title match at WM, all you gotta do is just shoehorn your way into the middle of the feud between the winner and the champion, so the Rumble is pointless then wwe? gotcha.
> 
> So Becky wins the Rumble and overcomes Charlotte in a big moment, then Charlotte just gets added to the title match anyways? that really fucking makes the Rumble feel pointless. So it wouldn't matter if Becky didn't win right? all she could do is just insert herself into the title match regardless.


At this point, they should have just used the Rumble to give Asuka an opponent for Wrestlemania because Becky and Charlotte already had a feud set with Ronda.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Hate to break it to you all but this has been the plan since the Rumble *last year * to put Ronda and Charlotte together in the main event of Wrestlemania to, in their mind, validate this dogshit Women's Revolution they have been forcing for five years now. Problem is that Becky Lynch got uber over when she wasn't supposed to and has sabotage WWE's initial plans to where they have no choice but to follow through but make no mistake about it, Charlotte will be added to that match and she may very well win the title there, too. I wouldn't even be surprised. They are using Becky, as over as she is and as great mostly as she has been, to garner heat for Ronda (and Charlotte). They want Charlotte to get that ESPN blurb that she beat former UFC Women's champion, Ronda Rousey. They feel like adding Charlotte will be worth the risk because you'll still watch for Becky, anyways. That's how far gone this company is.

Be happy Becky is main eventing (or should). I want to be wrong here but they see Charlotte as the answer to UFC's Rousey and have been building that up for a Mania moment for a year now. Don't be surprised when it happens because this company is fucking stupid.

EDIT: Also, just to add, they still don't trust Ronda to be in a singles match environment here for Mania. Charlotte will be there to carry Ronda with Becky. You know damn well the Charlotte/Becky feud will continue AGAIN after Mania once Ronda takes a break and drops the title. You've seen this movie, folks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



.MCH said:


> At this point, they should have just used the Rumble to give Asuka an opponent for Wrestlemania because Becky and Charlotte already had a feud set with Ronda.


Thats another thing whos this leave for Asuka at WM then? There really aint no good options other than Charlotte. Any other woman on SDL against Asuka at WM would just feel very lackluster and not like a big time match.

Its so fucking easy and simple, Becky vs Ronda and Charlotte vs Asuka 2, why does WWE gotta go and fuck it up by adding Charlotte into Becky's match? this leaves Asuka high and dry with no worthy challenger.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



SAMCRO said:


> Thats another thing whos this leave for Asuka at WM then? There really aint no good options other than Charlotte. Any other woman on SDL against Asuka at WM would just feel very lackluster and not like a big time match.
> 
> Its so fucking easy and simple, Becky vs Ronda and Charlotte vs Asuka 2, why does WWE gotta go and fuck it up by adding Charlotte into Becky's match? this leaves Asuka high and dry with no worthy challenger.


I wouldn't be surprised if Asuka is involved in a multi women cluster fuck match that Mandy Rose ends up winning :draper2


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Hurin said:


> Neither Ronda, nor any commentator, not even Charlotte HERSELF, have brought up a perceived 'illegitimacy' to the Rumble win. I know it's only been one week but still.
> 
> Pretty sure people are grasping here, and that includes Meltz.


well tbf I don't watch the weekly shows so I was unaware that just seemed like the obvious direction WWE would want to go to me with the way they booked Becky's royal rumble win.

Best case scenario is that Charlotte isn't added to the match at all I just wouldn't at all be surprised and I'd accept it if it meant Becky were still the one who ended up holding the belt at the end of it all (would just be even better if 1 on 1)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

as she should. she deserves and is integral part of this whole angle. she made Becky. triple threat is needed.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Still don’t get why Becky doesn’t want revenge against Asuka.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> Still don’t get why Becky doesn’t want revenge against Asuka.


Just watch Becky's Raw promo she pretty much explains why she picked Ronda, added to the fact Ronda cost her the title in the first place the best way to get revenge for that is take Ronda's title from her.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



WINNING said:


> Hate to break it to you all but this has been the plan since the Rumble *last year * to put Ronda and Charlotte together in the main event of Wrestlemania to, in their mind, validate *this dogshit Women's Revolution they have been forcing for five years now. *Problem is that Becky Lynch got uber over when she wasn't supposed to and has sabotage WWE's initial plans to where they have no choice but to follow through but make no mistake about it, Charlotte will be added to that match and she may very well win the title there, too. I wouldn't even be surprised. They are using Becky, as over as she is and as great mostly as she has been, to garner heat for Ronda (and Charlotte). They want Charlotte to get that ESPN blurb that she beat former UFC Women's champion, Ronda Rousey. They feel like adding Charlotte will be worth the risk because you'll still watch for Becky, anyways. That's how far gone this company is.
> 
> Be happy Becky is main eventing (or should). I want to be wrong here but they see Charlotte as the answer to UFC's Rousey and have been building that up for a Mania moment for a year now. Don't be surprised when it happens because this company is fucking stupid.
> 
> EDIT: Also, just to add, they still don't trust Ronda to be in a singles match environment here for Mania. Charlotte will be there to carry Ronda with Becky. You know damn well the Charlotte/Becky feud will continue AGAIN after Mania once Ronda takes a break and drops the title. You've seen this movie, folks.


Neckbeard alert!! Sorry, but I have to completely disagree with you. If anything the Women's Division has been far more interesting than what the Men have been doing lately. I literally just watch for the Women these days. 

The Diva's Division was horseshit.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



tommo010 said:


> Just watch Becky's Raw promo she pretty much explains why she picked Ronda, added to the fact Ronda cost her the title in the first place the best way to get revenge for that is take Ronda's title from her.


Asuka made her tap clean. She just gonna walk away like okay you beat me fair enough.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Someone needs to eat Becky's pin and I think they're going with Charlotte instead of Rousey. After the rumble I think its a mistake, Becky can win dirty and still be cheered.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I can understand why they would want Charlotte in this match given her involvement in the Ronda/Becky stuff at all.

However, I feel like it cheapens beating Ronda in a triple threat. It would matter so much more if they just did a singles match.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Ronda should go over


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Stalingrad9 said:


> Ronda should go over


As a heel


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



> as she should. she deserves and is integral part of this whole angle. she made Becky. triple threat is needed.


Because SummerSlam and TLC last year weren't enough. fpalm

- Vic


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> As a heel


Definitely. It was so obvious I didn't feel the need to specify it lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I don't like them potentially adding Charlotte into the title match because it's completely forced and the storyline is already set, Becky vs Ronda. But even though Becky deserves to be in the main event of WrestleMania Ronda doesn't. Charlotte should be facing Asuka for a WM rematch, that's the most sensible booking, but they have to force Charlotte into everything. If it was up to me Becky would take care of Ronda at the EC or Fastlane. Then face her ultimate rival at WrestleMania, Charlotte, and retain her championship.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> But why?
> 
> *There’s two titles*, Becky fans are only into her, they want her in the spotlight.
> 
> I don’t think they’d care as long as she gets the main event slot if women get it at all.


And Charlotte can go for the other one. Everybody wins.



Dr. Middy said:


> I can understand why they would want Charlotte in this match given her involvement in the Ronda/Becky stuff at all.
> 
> However, I feel like it cheapens beating Ronda in a triple threat. It would matter so much more if they just did a singles match.


Absolutely. Nobody really gets a rub in a triple threat match.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Ronda is taking the pin for the first time especially if she's taking a break after this. 

Becky better gets the pin, the revolt if Charlotte is added and wins the match would be a real own goal. 

Charlotte doesn't need to be in this match at all, but if she is added, it's far more likely it will close the night as what is looking to be the plan.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



NXT Only said:


> Still don’t get why Becky doesn’t want revenge against Asuka.


She never got to have her match with Rousey. 

Rousey cost her the Women's Title even more so than Asuka at TLC though Asuka won the strap, she got the chance because Rousey chucked her off a ladder with Charlotte.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



roblewis87 said:


> Ronda is taking the pin for the first time especially if she's taking a break after this.
> 
> Becky better gets the pin, the revolt if Charlotte is added and wins the match would be a real own goal.
> 
> Charlotte doesn't need to be in this match at all, but if she is added, it's far more likely it will close the night as what is looking to be the plan.


It's funny. I know you're right, but to me Becky vs Ronda one on one is the match that should end the show, whereas Becky vs Ronda vs Charlotte feels more like a match that should be somewhere in the middle of the card imho.

The money match is staring them right in the face ffs.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Hurin said:


> Neither Ronda, nor any commentator, not even Charlotte HERSELF, have brought up a perceived 'illegitimacy' to the Rumble win. I know it's only been one week but still.
> 
> Pretty sure people are grasping here, and that includes Meltz.


Well honestly, they should bring that up, because it would be an at least half-assed excuse as to why Charlotte adds herself into a title match.

Seriously, if they don't mention that and just go ahead like if nothing happened, I'd think both Becky and Ronda are retarded.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I just wish Charlotte would fuck off from this feud. She's second fiddle, hell, third fiddle in all of this. I'm getting tired of her trying to remain relevant in this title match. The sad part is, I actually like Charlotte too but she's doing the whole "LOOK AT ME, I'M HERE TOO! WOO MEE ME TOOO" 

This title fight has a big fight feel, and it would make Becky a mega star if she can take the title off Rousey in a ONE ON ONE match. There's zero reason for Charlotte to be in it. ZERO.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

One important reasion for Charlotte or another third person in this match is Ronda doesn`t have to take the pin. Simple story.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



roblewis87 said:


> Ronda is taking the pin for the first time especially if she's taking a break after this.
> 
> Becky better gets the pin, the revolt if Charlotte is added and wins the match would be a real own goal.
> 
> Charlotte doesn't need to be in this match at all, but if she is added, it's far more likely it will close the night as what is looking to be the plan.


They may want to give the main event "rub" to both Becky and Charlotte, a heel Charlotte bragging about having been in the first WM main event seems obvious. But I'd say its probably closing the night no matter what. Rumor was they wanted Charlotte/Ronda to close even though that risked getting a Lesnar/Reigns reaction, so the fact that Becky caught fire I think has set in stone that the women are the main event this year.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disputed said:


> They may want to give the main event "rub" to both Becky and Charlotte


This is exactly why they are doing it. They know Becky & Charlotte are lifers & they want both to go down as "history makers" 

There is only one "first ever" Women's WrestleMania main event, and while Ronda vs Becky seems like the more logical match in the short term, adding another lifer to the match & giving her the same rub as Becky actually makes sense in the long term. 

We can bitch about it all we want, I am certainly guilty of that, but let's not act like it's completely illogical. I can understand why they are doing it. Charlotte winning on the other hand? Well that's a different story. 

Any Becky fan who hates Charlotte needs to ask themselves, "would Becky be where she is right now without Charlotte?" And as awesome as Becky is, the answer is no. Every protagonist needs an antagonist. Ronda will be gone & having two made stars is better than one.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



RCSheppy said:


> I just wish Charlotte would fuck off from this feud. She's second fiddle, hell, third fiddle in all of this. *I'm getting tired of her trying to remain relevant in this title match. The sad part is, I actually like Charlotte too but she's doing the whole "LOOK AT ME, I'M HERE TOO! WOO MEE ME TOOO"*
> 
> This title fight has a big fight feel, and it would make Becky a mega star if she can take the title off Rousey in a ONE ON ONE match. There's zero reason for Charlotte to be in it. ZERO.


I agree with the point but it's perhaps unfair to say the bolded part. Surely that is on WWE for forcing her into every single situation?

Obviously she might be playing politics backstage to make it happen too, but this seems more like Vince's obsession with her being front and centre, despite Becky being the one that the fans want to see


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> This is exactly why they are doing it. They know Becky & Charlotte are lifers & they want both to go down as "history makers"
> 
> There is only one "first ever" Women's WrestleMania main event, and while Ronda vs Becky seems like the more logical match in the short term, adding another lifer to the match & giving her the same rub as Becky actually makes sense in the long term.
> 
> ...


Not EVERY SINGLE FIRST has to involve Charlotte, in fact not every single first should, it waters all of it down. 

Charlotte has enough “first women’s blah blah blah” to brag about and will have other things to brag about in the future including 16 title reigns.

Give someone else something to brag about.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> This is exactly why they are doing it. They know Becky & Charlotte are lifers & they want both to go down as "history makers"
> 
> There is only one "first ever" Women's WrestleMania main event, and while Ronda vs Becky seems like the more logical match in the short term, adding another lifer to the match & giving her the same rub as Becky actually makes sense in the long term.
> 
> ...


I argue the same but in reverse. For Charlotte to have the greatest woman of all-time legacy in Wrestling, its more than holding titles, you need rivals, legitimate rivals who are more like equals than underdogs. For this to work they need to have success. Neither Rousey or Beckys needs the Charlotte rub right now. She's very much the third wheel for the benefit of Vince and Flair.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Is anyone surprised at this?? I assumed triple threat all along. I dont think they want Rousey to eat the pin


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Jeripunk99 said:


> Is anyone surprised at this?? I assumed triple threat all along. *I dont think they want Rousey to eat the pin*


Perhaps. But if the rumors that Rousey plans on leaving after mania are true, then I bet they would book her to put someone over. It would just be odd to do that in a triple threat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Rousey not taking the pin or tapping would be utter bullshit, shes gone all year looking unbeatable, what other time would be more perfect for her to finally be beaten than at WM to Becky? Cause there really aint no woman on raw who deserves to beat her on some low rent ppv like Backlash or something.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

The fans have voted. At the time of me posting this 16% say yes with 643 votes. A whooping 84% with 4007 votes say no to Charlotte being in the Ronda vs Becky match at Wrestlemania 

https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...ey-becky-lynch-wrestlemania-match-poll-yes-no


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



tommo010 said:


> Just watch Becky's Raw promo she pretty much explains why she picked Ronda, added to the fact Ronda cost her the title in the first place the best way to get revenge for that is take Ronda's title from her.


Plus her beef with Asuka was never as personal as it was with Charlotte or Ronda. It was mostly just a case of "you never actually beat me for that title, so you're not legitimate." Well Asuka now HAS beaten her fair and square, so she's earned that title. But it was Ronda who screwed Becky over to begin with, so Becky wants to stick it to her most of all.

Makes sense actually.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

It's the story they have been telling since survivor series and continued at TLC and then rumble when Becky won despite not actually officially being part of match.

It's long term booking 101 regardless if the hardcore fans like it or not. 

I personally would rather Becky vs Rousey but it's clear based on booking what the direction they are going


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why do people think that the women are getting the main event when, a) the show began and ended with Rollins decision, b) taking the title off of brock would be a big deal since hes had a stranglehold on that belt and c) wwe has shown time and time again that they have little to no trust in their womens division. This triple threat just makes that more apparent


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



SAMCRO said:


> Rousey not taking the pin or tapping would be utter bullshit, shes gone all year looking unbeatable, what other time would be more perfect for her to finally be beaten than at WM to Becky? Cause there really aint no woman on raw who deserves to beat her on some low rent ppv like Backlash or something.


Yeah it would be a massive cop-out. She's gone an entire year unbeaten in single's matches, beaten Sasha, Nia, Alexa, etc. And Becky is more interested in going after HER now. The logical thing to do is to have her get pinned or submitted by Becky, and one loss ain't going to hurt her that much.

Heck Becky just tapped out completely clean and it's done absolutely NOTHING to hurt her popularity at all.

And all of this is especially true if the rumors of Ronda leaving, or at least working a more reduced schedule, post-Mania are true.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

WWE Has Reportedly Decided On Their WrestleMania 35 Main Event


> According to Sports Illustrated, sources close to WWE have said the current plan is to have WWE RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey vs. Becky Lynch be the main event of WrestleMania 35. WWE's biggest show of the year will go down on April 7 at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, New Jersey.
> 
> The SI news does conflict with a report from two days ago on Wrestling Observer Radio that said the match would eventually become a triple threat with the addition of Charlotte somewhere down the line. Dave Meltzer did note the match could always be changed.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-has-decided-on-their-wrestlemania-35-650454/
Note the plans can change so about this whole thing, take with a pinch of salt until Fast Lane.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> WWE Has Reportedly Decided On Their WrestleMania 35 Main Event
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-has-decided-on-their-wrestlemania-35-650454/
> Note the plans can change so about this whole thing, take with a pinch of salt until Fast Lane.


I maintain an earlier post where I feel the reaction to the Raw segment may just have swung the match to just Ronda v Becky.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

*Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

This poll and debate has been popping up all over the worldwide interwebz as of late. 

What say you?


----------



## DARTHKILLA (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

Ronda vs Becky NO DOUBT!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

The clear winner is Becky vs Ronda. Charlotte can fuck off.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

Just added the poll.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

Becky vs. Ronda vs. :asuka


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

_*Becky vs Ronda in a fair one on one match alone. No one else involved. I mean like how are we going to know who is going to win the match or who is going to lose fairly with a third person involved. This feud is hot right now and these two can tell the story alone. *_


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

WWE are testing the universe on getting away with adding Charlotte to the main event based on their actions, clearly some really want her in there, some probably wanted her in there before Becky as the priority. 

This will end one of those ways, she will either get added and play the third wheel just to get a moment of history to add to her credentials or she will be moved to the Smackdown Women's title match and probably win it going 2-0 over Asuka at Mania.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

Lol @ the results so far :lmao


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

The biggest matches in WWE historically are generally 1 on 1 matches. 

If you are going to have the women headline their first ever Wrestlemania. 

It should be a 1 on 1 match so 100% backing Becky vs Rousey

I'm sick of Charlotte being tied to Becky ever since she returned at Summerslam? I hope they keep them on separate rosters after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

I would reluctantly choose a triple threat. I'm not interested at all in another Charlotte/Asuka match.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> WWE Has Reportedly Decided On Their WrestleMania 35 Main Event
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-has-decided-on-their-wrestlemania-35-650454/
> Note the plans can change so about this whole thing, take with a pinch of salt until Fast Lane.


Even a pinch of salt is too much. SI has zero credibility. This is nothing more than a guess on their part.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks (Jun 13, 2017)

*Charlotte Needs To Be NOWHERE NEAR Becky And Ronda.*

Have Charlotte vs Asuka 2. Put her in the Women's Battle Royal in the pre show for all I care but Becky and Ronda needs to be one on one.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

After the segment on Monday, Becky vs. Ronda, easily.

Charlotte's great. Her presence would probably even make for a better match. And she's certainly deserves her praise for women's wrestling being what it is in WWE today.

But adding Charlotte just so the match can be a 8/10 as opposed to a 7/10 and just because she's Charlotte doesn't justify her being in the match. At the end of the day, Becky vs. Ronda is the key combo in all of this. And again, Charlotte certainly deserves credit especially with Becky for Becky being as big as she is now. But after Monday, it's pretty clear this feud doesn't need anything else to make it great.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

Bex vs Ronny

The story is there and the interest is through the roof. The crowd was on fire during Becky & Ronda's face-to-face on Raw and no one was clamoring for Charlotte to show up. If that was suppose to be a test by Vince the results are clear as crystal.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

I'm actually excited about watching Ronda/Becky, but that excitement will be ruined if Charlotte is added to the match. I am sick to death of them sticking her in 3 way matches where she has no business being. This fight should be between Becky and Ronda alone. No one else is needed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

Easily Becky vs Ronda. Charlotte can go face Asuka for the SDL Women's title or something.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte Needs To Be NOWHERE NEAR Becky And Ronda.*

This is a correct statement.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*



Doctor Phantom said:


> Becky vs. Ronda vs. :asuka


(Y)

Charlotte needs to be nowhere near this main event. They're putting over Becky anyway, so it might as well be 1 on 1. Charlotte does not need the accolade of a WM main event. Put Asuka over. 

I mean.....she won't, but still, do it.



southrnbygrace said:


> I'm actually excited about watching Ronda/Becky, but that excitement will be ruined if Charlotte is added to the match. I am sick to death of them sticking her in 3 way matches where she has no business being. This fight should be between Becky and Ronda alone. No one else is needed.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Poll: Becky vs. Ronda or a Triple Threat with Charlotte?*

I'm going to be in the minority, but I'd prefer: Becky vs. Ronda vs. Charlotte Flair. Along with Becky, Charlotte has been hot recently, especially since Survivor Series.

I would only add Charlotte, however, for Becky to win. It would add an extra interesting layer to the match. Charlotte can get herself inserted into the match, which fits with her constantly stealing the spotlight, taking away Becky's attention. Yet, when Becky wins the match - and she should win it in a fashion where she was responsible for overcoming Ronda and hurting Charlotte - she gives Ronda her first loss, and prevents Charlotte from taking the spotlight, keeping it for herself.

Otherwise, it should be Becky vs. Ronda. Charlotte should then challenge Asuka, who has no other worthy challenger on Smackdown, whereby Asuka should win.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

Who on earth will face Asuka at Mania if it's not Charlotte, there isn't anyone on Smackdown who could deliver a great secondary match to the Becky v Rousey match and no it is not fitting for it to be some kind of large match with the whole roster for someone like Mandy Rose to score a surprise victory and first title. 

You have potentially Jax vs Ambrose, The Women's Tag Match and a potential battle royal in the pre-show. That's five matches featuring the Women.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*

It's going to be hard for WWE to include Charlotte in this because the resistance will be there. You'll see fans venting about this and Becky herself will complain about this on Twitter.

I don't think WWE will add Charlotte to the match. They may want the fans to think that so they keep the fans guessing. It will be one on one between Rousey and Becky. But fans shouldn't be so certain that Becky will win. I don't think she will. I can't see WWE having both Brock and Rousey losing on the same night.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

A proper journalist already reported that it's a singles match.
Not sure why Meltzer's fake news gets promoted on here but it needs to stop


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*



Xobeh said:


> A proper journalist already reported that it's a singles match.
> Not sure why Meltzer's fake news gets promoted on here but it needs to stop


Source?

I'm not trying to be a dick, it would just be nice to see someone, ANYONE, reporting that they are indeed going with Becky/Ronda :lol


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

Of course. To Vince she's the female Roman Reigns so she has to be inserted into every match Becky is in for some weird ass reason.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

Charlotte will NOT be added to the Becky/Ronda match at WM35. A couple of things to consider:

- If WWE was going to add her to the match they would've disputed Becky's Rumble win in some way. They didn't do that. Charlotte didn't dispute it. Becky's character is too smart to be goaded into a match with Charlotte where her WM spot is on the line.

- WWE is embracing Becky Lynch. They're not trying to prevent her push. Everyone was so certain she would lose the title last fall to Charlotte. 

So here's the question:

Why is WWE pushing Becky so hard? She's opening shows more than anyone. WWE is handing out "The Man" signs at events. Why? She's hot so they're pushing her. That's one of the reasons. I believe they're pushing her so hard because they want her to feud with Stephanie McMahon after WM35.

Meltzer said WWE wanted to recreate a Austin/Vince angle with Rousey and Stephanie. That didn't happen. Fans should expect this to happen with Stephanie and Becky. There is NO way this first ever Women's main event at WM will happen without Stephanie's involvement. She will make her appearance in the build up next month.

This can all work if Stephanie doesn't emasculate Becky. If Becky goes after her in promos and Twitter the way she does everyone else this can work. If she doesn't she will slowly lose her value and be yet another star buried by Stephanie.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

I think WWE is navigating by sight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



EMGESP said:


> Neckbeard alert!! Sorry, but I have to completely disagree with you. If anything the Women's Division has been far more interesting than what the Men have been doing lately. I literally just watch for the Women these days.
> 
> The Diva's Division was horseshit.


Of course, people like you would resort to Reddit-tier insults and completely missed the point of my post. There is nothing wrong with the women getting more prominence but not at the expense of your audience leaving in record droves OR when making 85-90% of the men look like absolute geeks. 

It wasn't good when 90% of the women back then were looked upon like shit, it isn't now with the men either. That was my point if you bothered to read the fucking post. Luckily Ronda and Becky deserve to main event Mania this year but don't ignore the ulterior motive as to why *especially *if Shoehorn Charlotte gets added here (which is a STRONG possibility).


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

I really cannot see WWE not adding Shoehorn Charlotte into the Main Event.

I'd personally love it to be a one on one with Becky and Ronda, a WrestleMania deserve to be a one on one, but if the rumours are true of Ronnie leaving after WM, they will probably have Becky and Charlotte continuing to feud after the match as Ronnie won't be around to.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

I feel like the story here is like Cena’s from last year where he kept on trying to get a title match but kept failing so he’s like fuck it, I’ll face Taker except in this Taker is gonna be Asuka.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

Then WWE become retard show if they insert Charlotte into the game, this is not WM20 main event or did they forget that they already separate the brand?

I know they already plan Charlotte vs Ronda since Ronda join WWE last year by made her superstrong when she broke Asuka's streak and she's one of WWE homegrown talent who never involve with Indies but the money on Becky now, she's the hot stuff not Charlotte. Don't forget their target is keep the audiences stay on their seat until show over with full excitement, if they put triple threat then only God knows what will happen to the show.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

It is odd that neither Ronda nor Charlotte brought Becky "stealing" a spot in the Rumble. I mean I know that it's only been a week, but you'd think that they'd want to set up that idea early on to justify Charlotte being potentially added to the match.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*



Ucok said:


> Don't forget their target is keep the audiences stay on their seat until show over with full excitement, if they put triple threat then only God knows what will happen to the show.


Even if it's a triple threat I feel the match will still hold the audience becasue Becky is still involved, the only issue they risk is Becky not winning and the match being Roman v Brock levels of heat to close out the show especially if Charlotte goes over.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

They'd be insane to not let Becky win, especially if it's the main event. The backlash would be ridiculously huge, especially if Charlotte wins.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

They really need Becky win, she already took hattrick by lost term and now they want give her the fourth loss?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

Also Charlotte has gotten multiple big Mania wins, including one over Becky, and Ronda got one last year and has been undefeated ever since.

It's Becky's time now, especially with how over she is.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/comicb...wwe-becky-lynch-charlotte-flair-seth-rollins/

They have three matches advertise for Fastlane. What i saw on someone's Instagram is Becky and Charlotte will have a match at Fastlane. If Charlotte wins she gets put into the Becky vs Ronda match at WM. Website says the card can still change though so its nor set in stone yet


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

If they have Becky lose to Charlotte at Fastlane to set a triple threat up, then it'd better be a dirty finish. 

I mean ideally they'd do something like Ronda attacking both of them, which would give an excuse to add Charlotte because then she'd want a piece of Ronda to. But it could MAYBE be acceptable if Charlotte clearly cheats to win, or Ronda screws Becky over.

No way should she lose another PPV match clean on the "Road to WrestleMania." Losing to Asuka was fine in context, but NONE of the three should be losing big matches clean from now until Mania, you want them at the peak of their momentum to give the Mania match as "epic" a feel as possible.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



WINNING said:


> Of course, people like you would resort to Reddit-tier insults and completely missed the point of my post. There is nothing wrong with the women getting more prominence but not at the expense of your audience leaving in record droves OR when making 85-90% of the men look like absolute geeks.
> 
> It wasn't good when 90% of the women back then were looked upon like shit, it isn't now with the men either. That was my point if you bothered to read the fucking post. Luckily Ronda and Becky deserve to main event Mania this year but don't ignore the ulterior motive as to why *especially *if Shoehorn Charlotte gets added here (which is a STRONG possibility).


The Women's Division getting a strong push is not the reason for lower attendance rates. That is just pure assumption on your part with no evidence backing it up. The Evolution PPV didn't do nearly as bad as some people thought, it actually was a mild success if I remember.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

The ratings were already going down before the women started really getting push. To argue that they're primarily at fault for that is, well nonsense.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



Xobeh said:


> _ Meltzer noted that this was the set plan as of last night's WWE RAW and like anything in the wrestling business,* the match could always be changed*_
> 
> Meltzer saying bullshit and covering his own ass for when he gets proven wrong again?


No...he's literally pointing out that the plan can change at any time, like they have before in the past.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

Becky shouldn’t win because she’s over. It still has to make storyline sense. 

If Becky wins what happens next? 

If Ronda wins by turning heel I think there more angles they can work. 

If Charlotte is in the match and wins I don’t see where they go either but she deserves this moment in terms of being in the match. 

If Becky wins then I think Ronda should go into a hiatus for a while and do everything she can to get her revenge but begin coming up short. 

Lose MITB
Then try to challenge for the SD title to get the Survivor Series match but fall short. 

The obsession with beating Becky who’s on a hot streak at the time drives her crazy but she keeps coming up short because she hasn’t earned a match. 

At Survivor Series in the women’s elimination match she snaps on everyone and goes full
Blown heel or at least bad ass anti hero.

Then on the build to the rumble she’s told if she starts at #1 and wins she gets her rematch with Becky. This sets up a major storyline for the women’s rumble match. 

She wins and challenges Becky at Mania making the series 1-1 and they separate for a while until they have a tiebreaker which ends up being the 4HW vs 4HW match.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

I’ll be really pissed off if this does happen. I don’t care whether adding Charlotte would make the actual match better, it would immediately make the story less interesting, and that’s not a knock on Flair. Becky vs Ronda is THE match, why the hell does Charlotte have to be shoehorned into nearly every big match? No thanks, let her go after Asuka’s title and have a repeat of last year. At least then Asuka would get a decent spot on the card too if she’s paired with Charlotte.


----------



## wadeasu (Feb 2, 2019)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

This was the leaked early prototype of the WrestleMania 35 poster. Guess now they will have to shoe-horn the Queen in :crying:


----------



## wadeasu (Feb 2, 2019)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

And the updated crappy version, where Vince prays you forget about hating Ronnie..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

I’m expecting a ton of outrage over the whole Becky/Ronda/Charlotte situation. Vince is probably gonna have Becky turn heel again in the match at WM. She’ll cheat to take the title off of Ronda and commentary will try to get Ronda sympathy. Then Becky will come out the next night on Raw and antagonize the crowd. If Charlotte gets added to the match, it wouldn’t surprise me if Vince turns her back face just to reinforce that Vince decides who’s face/heel, not the fans.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

I wonder if it’s just a lucky coincidence that the year they decide to have women main event, is the year where the women’s match is the most anticipated match. I’m not sure they could’ve planned this on their own without the luck of the fans getting behind Becky and all the moments that made her become such a big star. I don’t think their original plan of Charlotte vs Ronda would’ve been as anticipated and as huge as this Becky Ronda match feels


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*

Ironically Nia breaking Becky's face probably helped a lot there to. Both in getting Becky over even more as a badass, and forcing them to cancel her and Ronda's SS match (we might not be getting it at Mania instead if it had happened back then), and doing the Charlotte/Ronda match instead and having Charlotte go nuts on Ronda.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat: WOR*



Asuka842 said:


> Ironically Nia breaking Becky's face probably helped a lot there to.  Both in getting Becky over even more as a badass, and forcing them to cancel her and Ronda's SS match (we might not be getting it at Mania instead if it had happened back then), and doing the Charlotte/Ronda match instead and having Charlotte go nuts on Ronda.




Very true, not only did Nia contribute to this WM match by accidentally cancelling their SS match, she also contributed to giving us the iconic image of bloody Becky standing tall in the audience. I feel that’s what made Becky go from popular to INSANELY popular


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

Himiko said:


> I wonder if it’s just a lucky coincidence that the year they decide to have women main event, is the year where the women’s match is the most anticipated match. I’m not sure they could’ve planned this on their own without the luck of the fans getting behind Becky and all the moments that made her become such a big star. I don’t think their original plan of Charlotte vs Ronda would’ve been as anticipated and as huge as this Becky Ronda match feels


That happens so often. The best angles are the ones you didn't plan for.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



EMGESP said:


> The Women's Division getting a strong push is not the reason for lower attendance rates. That is just pure assumption on your part with no evidence backing it up. The Evolution PPV didn't do nearly as bad as some people thought, it actually was a mild success if I remember.


Just because it is getting a strong push doesn't mean it has been effectively good, especially with business. The prominence of women pushing out the men has gradually seen record low ratings and attendance. Granted, the overall product is trash but this Women's Revolutions hasn't done fuck all but give you a "historic" all female PPV that hasn't changed anything.

WWE fumbled the Women's Evolution when they could have done it the right way but forced it down people's throats for "good boy" points. Sad.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



WINNING said:


> Just because it is getting a strong push doesn't mean it has been effectively good, especially with business. The prominence of women pushing out the men has gradually seen record low ratings and attendance. Granted, the overall product is trash but this Women's Revolutions hasn't done fuck all but give you a "historic" all female PPV that hasn't changed anything.
> 
> WWE fumbled the Women's Evolution when they could have done it the right way but forced it down people's throats for "good boy" points. Sad.


I didn't say the Women's Revolution has increased ratings. Pro Wrestling is a dying form of entertainment, nothing can stop that. I'm just saying the Women have zero to do with dwindling ratings/attendance. Ratings were already dropping off a cliff well before the Women's Evolution happened. 

The simple fact is people have lost interest in the product as a whole. It peaked in the early 2000's. There are just way more choices of entertainment to be had these days. Pro Wrestling will become a niche form of entertainment at best in the forseeable future.


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

*Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

The Becky Lynch character turns out is 100% stupid. Any sport requires clearance by medical staff to be able to compete.

Steph was 100% right. Becky needs to see the doctors. But no she is so stubborn and stupid and doesn't even understand such a simple concept.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

She’s smart because the doctor will discover that she’s been faking her right knee / left knee injury this whole time

Also, she already listened to the doctors at survivor series...

They’ve killed Becky’s road to WM with this stupid storyline...

1. The fake knee (grabbing her right, then left)

2. She listened to the doctors for survivor series so her behaviour looks fake as hell

Seth vs Brock should headline


----------



## domwwiles (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

.......oh hi mark 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

jesus, this forum sometimes SMDH


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Is it not painfully obvious, they are going to play on this injury right up until the point she might get the very edge of losing her mania main event, she will be fine, kick ass and all systems go for mania. This is just creative's plan to build the event until Elimination Chamber/Fast Lane.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Raw is Ronda said:


> The Becky Lynch character turns out is 100% stupid. Any sport requires clearance by medical staff to be able to compete.
> 
> Steph was 100% right. Becky needs to see the doctors. But no she is so stubborn and stupid and doesn't even understand such a simple concept.


LOL, its still real to you damn it!!!


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I mean if Becky is faking the knee injury, this makes sense.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

They will cancel the match.. Book Charlotte to take Beckys place.. then Becky will magically get to comeback and make it a triple threat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

'What? Who else here has a problem with me? All you guys sgfdfkhjgjkyhdghvjh sitting dhgsffhghjgjhj who's next?' - Ronda Rousey, Feb. 4, 2019


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



MMM2909 said:


> jesus, this forum sometimes SMDH


Lot of posters can't wait to moan about anything.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

OP it's a gimmick account or hes really serious?, still OP please! if Becky wins post your huge rant here xD


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



MMM2909 said:


> jesus, this forum sometimes SMDH


Sometimes?? 

Lol..


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Xenoblade said:


> They will cancel the match.. Book Charlotte to take Beckys place.. then Becky will magically get to comeback and make it a triple threat.


I hope it's more of a case that there is a match to replace Becky at Mania and Beckys cleans house, stopping anyone from taking her spot and the knee is magically cleared right in the nick of time.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It's clearly an angle where she is faking the injury. Then there will be the typical break out, knee is fine and beat everyone up bit. You poor naive soul


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

As expected from a Ronda fan.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

The storyline logic with this is kind of dumb.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I thought I told you not to take Ronda getting booed because of Becky personally


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

_*Oh look another Becky hater once again creating a thread about the person she doesn't like. Becky is actually being smart and actually got to attack Stephanie McMahon. Best part is she got away from beating up Stephanie and the refs. That right there is what The Man is about. Being a badass and not taking no for an answer. *_


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Oh look another Becky hater once again creating a thread about the person she doesn't like. Becky is actually being smart and actually got to attack Stephanie McMahon. Best part is she got away from beating up Stephanie and the refs. That right there is what The Man is about. Being a badass and not taking no for an answer. *_


But we know that Steph is going to "seek" revenge.

I'm not a Ronda fan by the way


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Lol... From a storyline perspective it does make Becky look pretty stupid. Is she gonna scream "Fight me!!" like she did at the rumble with an "injured" knee? 

That crowd though...Knock her out! Knock her out! Damn savage


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

Lol what's with all these fanboys saying the injury is fake? Its all ur imagination. Nia Jax caused it. This storyline is making her look dumb. Keep ur Becky fandom aside for a moment and see that its nonsense.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Maybe she wanted to get fired so she can go to AEW.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Whats the alternative? Becky accepts the Suspension. And looks weak in the process? I like she beat down Steph. The OP looks like a Ronda Fan.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

The storyline is stupid because in the end Becky will be fine and make it WrestleMania sooo.....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

*Becky is hurt and she knows the doctor will not clear her to compete. She wants to compete so she does not want to see the doctor. It's not that hard to comprehend.*


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I think that Becky is doing this to try to piss Ronda off.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Leon Knuckles said:


> *Becky is hurt and she knows the doctor will not clear her to compete. She wants to compete so she does not want to see the doctor. It's not that hard to comprehend.*


Kayfabe correct 100%


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It's a good thing some of today's fans didn't watch Austin/McMahon. They would've shit on it before it ever got off the ground in September of 1997 when Austin stunned Vince on Raw in MSG because Vince wanted to Austin to go 'through the process' with the doctors before getting cleared to come back.

Today's fans...:deandre


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Showstopper said:


> It's a good thing some of today's fans didn't watch Austin/McMahon. They would've shit on it before it ever got off the ground in September of 1997 when Austin stunned Vince on Raw in MSG because Vince wanted to Austin to go 'through the process' with the doctors before getting cleared to come back.
> 
> Today's fans...:deandre


I think that some of today's fans would have complained back then. The difference is that they were the incredibly small minority.

This segment felt like a prelude to something bigger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



WindPhoenix said:


> I think that some of today's fans would have complained back then. The difference is that they were the incredibly small minority.
> 
> This segment felt like a prelude to something bigger.


Of course. They'd complain over ANYTHING.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Leon Knuckles said:


> *Becky is hurt and she knows the doctor will not clear her to compete. She wants to compete so she does not want to see the doctor. It's not that hard to comprehend.*


So when Becky makes it to Wrestlemania she would have to be cleared. So if she is cleared in time for Mania then what's the point of this segment? It makes Becky look like she got suspended and punched Steph for nothing. Now if Steph puts Charlotte in the match to punish Becky, it makes it look like Becky is a hot head that if she just said yes to get checked out she would've been facing Ronda no problem. 

FUCK THIS INJURY ANGLE.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Mainboy said:


> Lot of posters can't wait to moan about anything.


I guess to them it makes up for never getting the opportunity to make a woman moan in real life


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Xenoblade said:


> They will cancel the match.. Book Charlotte to take Beckys place.. then Becky will magically get to comeback and make it a triple threat.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wait, the majority of posters in here actually don’t think the OP is talking in kayfabe??

Jesus...


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Anything with Stephanie or Ronda in it is usually built long-term. This is also likely something to avoid another Charlotte/Becky match.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Looks like they're gonna bring Charlotte in now to replace Becky's place only for Becky to be cleared leading to the triple threat....fuck's sake.

Hope Rollins/Lesnar main events.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I hate this stupid fucking angle and this angle made Becky look fucking stupid and same fans don't even see it. People who wanted a triple threat since Charlotte got eliminated by an illegal entrant despite being told to go out there, got their wish. Congratulations..ruined it for some of us fans.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

What did i miss?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Oh look another Becky hater once again creating a thread about the person she doesn't like. Becky is actually being smart and actually got to attack Stephanie McMahon. Best part is she got away from beating up Stephanie and the refs. That right there is what The Man is about. Being a badass and not taking no for an answer. *_





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> I hate this stupid fucking angle and this angle made Becky look fucking stupid and same fans don't even see it. People who wanted a triple threat since Charlotte got eliminated by an illegal entrant despite being told to go out there, got their wish. Congratulations..ruined it for some of us fans.


You sure did change your tune quick

:beckylol



Mindy_Macready said:


> What did i miss?


Becky got suspended and beat up Steph. 

Presumably, Becky will be "out" of the Mania match, Charlotte will be put in, fans will get mad (which is what WWE want), Becky comes back, 3-way at Mania, Becky wins. Call me Nostradamus, because I see the future bruh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So when Becky makes it to Wrestlemania she would have to be cleared. So if she is cleared in time for Mania then what's the point of this segment? It makes Becky look like she got suspended and punched Steph for nothing. Now if Steph puts Charlotte in the match to punish Becky, it makes it look like Becky is a hot head that if she just said yes to get checked out she would've been facing Ronda no problem.
> 
> FUCK THIS INJURY ANGLE.


*If it was Austin, you would not question it. Just let it go.*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

SCSA says hi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092600039942356993


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I think it's stupid tbh. It's february 4th. Mania is 2+ months away? Playing up an injury and keeping her away from mania....i mean it's odd. We're 2 months out. do it 2-3 weeks out lol, the timing is just weird. Both from Steph to be worried, and from Becky.

Also - I agree it's hilarious that she went from her left to her right knee hurting =/


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> You sure did change your tune quick
> 
> :beckylol
> 
> ...


It's almost as if fans just want Becky vs Ronda and not the triple threat. Becky beating Charlotte is a lesser moment compared to beating Ronda.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I saw the segment on YouTube

The Hell


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Stone Cold didn't want to see any doctors either.

- Vic


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



WindPhoenix said:


> It's almost as if fans just want Becky vs Ronda and not the triple threat. Becky beating Charlotte is a lesser moment compared to beating Ronda.


She's still going to beat Ronda.

I agree Becky vs. Ronda makes more sense, everyone knew they were adding Charlotte though, so there's no point getting mad about it. They are not going to leave Charlotte out of the first ever women's Mania main event.


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

This is just creative's attempt to make Becky seem bad-ass. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

So why are people freaking out for no reason again?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I'm really not liking the "injury angle" that they're doing with Becky:

-First of all, she just go over a real injury not too long ago, so do we REALLY need to have her fake one now, seriously?

-I fear that they'll use it as an excuse to have her lose a "Mania qualifying match" to Charlotte, or to take her off TV, both of which would be stupid right now.

-It makes her look fearful/paranoid for not wanting to see a doctor.

-Etc.

It just feels really lame honestly.* 

On a more positive note though, at least they didn't have Becky get steamrolled by Steph and Ronda was MUCH better here than last week (she needs to be more angry/b****y from now on, it works better for her).


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

They've got to do something to fill the next two months. May as well be this. Especially if they choose to go with the "fake" injury route that they should go.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

WWE is smart. Becky's overness relies a lot on her being held back. What is better than make it seem like she is truly hold back by getting suspended ? 

Plus, I don't think it looks that stupid. Her character is one that thinks she is the top dog, the one and only star of the show. Makes sense she would want to feel superior to Stephanie and try to look as tough as she can


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

And I see that WWE's classic *"babyfaces are self-sabotaging morons" booking is back. "Becky doesn't want to go to the doctor because she's afraid that they won't clear her and she won't be able to compete, so she gets herself suspended and possibly won't be able to compete anyway as a result. And now Charlotte might be able to worm her way into the match, and it'd be mostly her fault" *booking is back. 

Great work there Becky.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Leon Knuckles said:


> *Becky is hurt and she knows the doctor will not clear her to compete. She wants to compete so she does not want to see the doctor. It's not that hard to comprehend.*


This



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So when Becky makes it to Wrestlemania she would have to be cleared. So if she is cleared in time for Mania then what's the point of this segment? It makes Becky look like she got suspended and punched Steph for nothing. Now if Steph puts Charlotte in the match to punish Becky, it makes it look like Becky is a hot head that if she just said yes to get checked out she would've been facing Ronda no problem.
> 
> FUCK THIS INJURY ANGLE.


Did you get angry when Stone cold did similar stuff? Becky's character is a HOTHEAD. You can be a babyface and have flaws. Plus they made a big deal of Becky being in doctor jail. Now she sees that maybe coming again she is scared and will do anything to avoid that even if it is not the best idea.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Again enough with the "because Stone Cold did it," that's not a valid defense. Yes that was awesome back in the day, but that was over TWENTY YEARS AGO!! And they've been trying and failing to recapture it ever since. People are sick of the Evil McMahon stuff and when they promised a "New Era" this is the opposite of that.

And with Seth out with a legit injury, people aren't excited to have their other biggest babyface be intentionally limited/potentially taken off TV for what they know is a fake one.

Becky was just an idiot here and that's NOT what people want to see with her, it's that simple. She wasn't cleared at SS because she was ACTUALLY INJURED and she should know that. And how does getting yourself suspended, and she was told that she would be beforehand help you "not get denied your opportunity?" Simple fact is Steph said NOTHING WRONG here.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Strategize said:


> So why are people freaking out for no reason again?


Probably because the injury angle is an excuse to shoehorn Charlotte into the match. Atleast that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

At this point, I wouldn't be opposed to the Rumble being moved closer to WM. Its clear that they're incapable of writing an angle that spans from the Rumble to WM.

"Crap we have a whole two months that we have to fill, how can we possibly do that? Any actual new ideas people, no, ok then. So what clichés that we've already run into the ground can we use now? Injury angle, suspension angle, evil McMahons trying to screw the babyface over, etc? Screw it, use them all."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It makes all the sense on the world if you actually listen to her problem. She doesn't think Stephanie wants her in the spot she's in, something the fans also feel out of kayfabe. Given Stephanie and the McMahon's history in general screwing a superstar out of an opportunity isn't new either. So why wouldn't Becky be weary of going to get cleared by Stephanie, going to the doctor gives Stephanie the chance to remove her from the match.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

the real problem is her lack of selling with that knee.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It's like with Brock, they've been doing pretty much the same story with him since he ended Taker's streak. And they're basically rehashing his Mania storyline from last year beat for beat for beat.

They are so utterly incapable of coming up with new/interesting ideas that they use "copy and paste" more than college students trying to finish a term paper, and college students aren't even being paid to write stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Asuka842 said:


> Again enough with the "because Stone Cold did it," that's not a valid defense. Yes that was awesome back in the day, but that was over TWENTY YEARS AGO!! And they've been trying and failing to recapture it ever since. People are sick of the Evil McMahon stuff and when they promised a "New Era" this is the opposite of that.
> 
> And with Seth out with a legit injury, people aren't excited to have their other biggest babyface be intentionally limited/potentially taken off TV for what they know is a fake one.
> 
> Becky was just an idiot here and that's NOT what people want to see with her, it's that simple. She wasn't cleared at SS because she was ACTUALLY INJURED and she should know that. And how does getting yourself suspended, and she was told that she would be beforehand help you "not get denied your opportunity?" Simple fact is Steph said NOTHING WRONG here.


How was she an idiot? This is one of those looking to complain because you have a mouth situation. She feels she isn't the McMahon's choice and doesn't want to get screwed over by the doctor not clearing her. It's not like the McMahon's words are worth anything. I mean how many times have they promised a fair playing field only to not deliver? The crowd in the arena ate the shit up, actually cheered for her to punch Stephanie, she did. But of course somehow for some hardcore fans that crowd pleasing moment that they loved and fits Becky being a hot headed was totally wrong. 

But of course had she just went to the doctor like Steph it would've been "OMG Becky's been the man she's been all badass, but of course Stephanie had to come in and bury her because no woman but Ronda can stand up to her. This fucking company always burying the most over acts".


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Because everything that Stephanie said was true. In storyline, Becky has a noticeable injury, she's been limping around bad ever since the Rumble. And given that the WWE was completely right to pull her from the SS match (she had a broken face and a concussion), there's no basis for Becky to act like this. Steph asked her to see a doctor for the obvious injury, oh what a heel. 

Also it'd help if Becky, or WWE, could at least be consistent about selling the knee, because they keep switching what knee it's supposed to be and it's REALLY noticeable. 

And Becky was flat out told that she'd be suspended if she refused, yet not only did she still refuse, she attacked Steph. So congrats Becky, you aren't out of the match because a doctor won't clear you, you're maybe out because you were warned and did it anyway and now you're suspended.

So how is she NOT an idiot here?

Again "the McMahon's did such and such in the past" isn't good enough, there needs to be more to it than that.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Becky has outsmarted everybody and is headed to AEW.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'What? Who else here has a problem with me? All you guys sgfdfkhjgjkyhdghvjh sitting dhgsffhghjgjhj who's next?' - Ronda Rousey, Feb. 4, 2019


Right? Jesus drop the caffeine or the ritalin already.

Babyfaces refusing to get sidelined due to injury is booking 101. Everybody loves the pitcher who doesn't want to get lifted tossing a shutout in the seventh with Mike Trout at the plate or the QB who limps out on the field down 4 with two minutes on the clock. It is absolutely cliche but it generally works. Not sure why anyone is so offended by it.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Seems to me to be the obvious way to get Charlotte in the match, they have Charlotte as her replacement and then Becky comes back and they make it a triple threat. It's a terrible idea but that's how I see it going.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Neat concept executed abysmally.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

i liked it. Becky is a fucking loose cannon who gives no fucks :mark:

Only change I would have made is she should have lunged at Ronda backstage then had a pull-apart

Other than that, great angle. I look forward to see where they go. The fans are gonna be so pissed if they announce Becky is out & Charlotte is in, her return is going to be fucking glourious :mark:

The only drawback is she might be off tv for a couple of weeks, but you don't wanna blow your load to early. If they announce it in the right town, the heat for Charlotte getting out in is gonna be fantastic. 

Oh look, some smarks are bitching, surprise surprise. I loved it, crowd loved it, win-win.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I don't get why people won't just accept that a character is supposed to have flaws. Yes, she is being unreasonable and insecure, no shit. It's called a character arc. 

Her and Ronda trying to one up each others "*badassery*" for two months would have run out of stream, especially since Ronda's promos are so hit and miss. It's smart to place other obstacles in front of her until then.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Wow. It must still be real to you! 

This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

The OP say something about being realistic in here, stick to the "real situation". More importantly, WWE still want create more drama in here.

Here is what I thought :

If the rumour about Becky vs Charlotte at Fastlane is true, then they will play it as stipulation match, if Charlotte win, she will get Becky's spot and face Ronda at Mania. During the match, Charlotte keep working on Becky's leg, Becky maybe will lost by count out after Charlotte send her to outside ring and she unable to stand by her own foot and can make it to get into the ring. 

This is perhaps would be like Daniel Bryan situation, Becky will force to have match if she still want her spot at Mania, and guess who's gonna become opponent? Stephanie himself. The night of Cinderella story will repeat again.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Never thought I'd see people complain about a segment where it ends with Steph getting her ass kicked. Provoked or unprovoked kayfabe-wise that woman has had it coming for years. The roster should have run a train of ass-kickings on her long ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



IronMan8 said:


> She listened to the doctors for survivor series so her behaviour looks fake as hell


errr isn't that the whole kayfabe point this time? Last time she went to the doctors and lost her match against Rousey, so kayfabe she's not going to let that happen again. Seemed pretty obvious to me what the storyline was.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

JM said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > She listened to the doctors for survivor series so her behaviour looks fake as hell
> ...


The whole storyline is just playing off the injury before Survivor Series incident. The same opponent, the same person injuring her, the same potential replacement. Her paranoia is justified. For once a WWE story makes perfect sense & people are still bitching.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> The whole storyline is just playing off the injury before Survivor Series incident. The same opponent, the same person injuring her, the same potential replacement. Her paranoia is justified. For once a WWE story makes perfect sense & people are still bitching.


People over think things when what is going on is literally right in front of their eyes. Not sure how people would have been able to keep up with late WCW booking.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Careful you're critiquing Becky Lynch here.

But yeah, in kayfabe she's an absolute retard who makes Donald Trump look like the smartest human being ever by comparison. But in kayfabe pro wrestlers all have single digit IQ's.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I guess it's ether people's irrational hatred for Becky or WWE's lack of continuity which make it difficult for fans to pick up on a story line, even if it's an extremely simple one. Becky doesn't want to see the doctor because last time she did that it costed her the match with Ronda at Survival Series which led to Charlotte taking her spot. She doesn't want that to happen again for the biggest show of the year.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I think I saw the exact same thing as everyone else in this segment.
It´s just a remake of the Austin/Vince segment in September 1997.
I think, it´s a little bit out of character for someone like Becky. 
Austin was chaos personified. 
Becky is more of a cocky girl that fights within the rules.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It's obvious what's happening...

She refused to see a Doctor, Stephanie then suspended her... THEN, she attacks Steph so now Steph is probably going to tell her she's out of her Mania match regardless as punishment for the attack. The next PPV we will get a match to determine the NEW number one contender for Rousey's title. GEE, I WONDER WHO WINS? - Then we get a mini-feud with Becky and Steph to get herself inserted BACK into the match. Match then becomes a triple threat.


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

Dave Meltzer said on Wrestling Observer Radio that no matter what WWE is telling people right now the plan is still for Ronda Rousey vs Becky Lynch to be a triple threat match:

“I know that there’s stuff going around that it’s Ronda Rousey and Becky Lynch in a singles match — it is not for WrestleMania. I was told again today that — you can never say Vince won’t change his mind, but this one is pretty much a lock at this point that that’s gonna happen.”


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

As it should be.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Regarding the story:
Becky is not that stupid here. She is only suspended until a medic cleared her. So it was pretty smart by Becky not to stumble into a medic "prepared by Steph". Instead Becky can look for another one. There is so much time left until WM, so no reason to panic for Becky. Also she avoids useless matches this way. Why not. No reason to go upset about that, storywise.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WOR: The plan is to add Charlotte to Ronda/Becky match to make it a triple threat*



WINNING said:


> Just because it is getting a strong push doesn't mean it has been effectively good, especially with business. The prominence of women pushing out the men has gradually seen record low ratings and attendance. Granted, the overall product is trash but this Women's Revolutions hasn't done fuck all but give you a "historic" all female PPV that hasn't changed anything.
> 
> WWE fumbled the Women's Evolution when they could have done it the right way but forced it down people's throats for "good boy" points. Sad.


The low ratings are a continuation of a trend that has been happening for well before the women "pushing out the men." So you suggest that the women pushing out the men has "gradually seen record low ratings and attendence," you are ignoring two important caveats. One, just because women pushing out the men is happening concurrently with record low ratings does not mean that the focus on the women is _causing_ the record low ratings. And two, as I mentioned before, there has been new record low ratings and attendence numbers seemingly every month regardless of who is headlining the shows. That is how trends work. If you have a long standing negative trend when it comes to ratings, you can expect to keep getting record lows again and again irrespective of who is the most featured on the show. That will be the case until the WWE can reverse that trend.

To just pick out one record low and blame it on whoever is getting the biggest push at the time is simply intellectually dishonest. Again, because that record low is more of a symptom of a larger systemic pattern that predates the individual(s) holding the top spot.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Let's hope this angle doesn't last for 2 years+ like Rollins and Tanahashi. I'd hate to see Becky sell her knee every damn match like those two.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Yeah Steph was right. But I think what they were going for is Becky being paranoid that the McMahons will convince the doctor to purposely not clear her, and purposely diagnose her as medically unable to compete so that they can get rid of her, since the idea is that she’s the “glitch in their plan” and the “one they didn’t want”.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Becky is not getting her moment taken away from her


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It makes no sense because Stephanie's ultimatum to Becky not being looked at by the doctors is the basically the reason why Becky won't get checked by the doctors in the first place. So it makes Becky look like an irrational idiot. 

Seriously


_Stephanie: You need to get checked by the Doctors

Becky: No

Stephanie: Until you get checked I can't let you wrestle

:Becky attacks Stephanie: _


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

It'd help if the injury thing were actually convincing. But they didn't do nearly enough at the Rumble to make it believable that her knee is THIS hurt imo.

Also their "logic" behind this doesn't really work:

"Hey our top male babyface is limited due to an injury right now, and another one is a part-timer, so what should be do with our other most over babyface?"

"Oh I know, lets have her fake an injury and limit what she can do as well, and also paint her as a scared insecure whiner and make it about her boo boo, because that's what people want to see with her obviously. Not two badasses trying to kill each other, no Becky and her boo boo, that's the trick. Oh and lets force the McMahon's in there to, because it's not like people got sick of that story awhile ago or anything, aren't we geniuses."


"New Era" huh WWE, that didn't last long it would seem.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

Imagine openly being a Ronda fan and shitting on Becky for a storyline detail


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

And even worse, when Charlotte gets added to the match because of Becky's defiance of doctors and getting suspended why should we feel sorry for Becky if she gets cleared before WM? 

If all she had to do was get checked out by doctors she would've got her 1 on 1 match easily. Charlotte being added would be entirely her fault, and that'd be terrible writing.

WWE couldn't even make it look like Becky's injury is legit by having her leg get destroyed by Nia or Charlotte. Nope a simple push can completely cripple Becky's leg apparently. 

At least when they did the injury angle with Sasha a few years ago, they DID make Charlotte destroying her leg for most of their Roadblock IronWoman match a big part of the story.

Also WWE, perhaps you shouldn't play the replay that clearly shows her selling the wrong knee and needed to switch later on, it kills suspension of disbelief immediately.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I love the fact we now have all these new becky fans all of a sudden, when they didn't give a shit about her before.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I'll entertain this post and just explain the angle. Becky already lost the chance to wrestle the biggest match of her career. At the worst time in her career she got another injury. She does not want to go to the doctor out of fear she won't be clear therefore losing her spot again. That is all it is. I do wish they have not gone down this road because they are making this cool Becky Lynch character very paranoid. I'll see where it goes from here though.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



llj said:


> Let's hope this angle doesn't last for 2 years+ like Rollins and Tanahashi. I'd hate to see Becky sell her knee every damn match like those two.


Same watching Matt Jackson sell his damn injured back all the time


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

If Becky simply accepted Steph's offer to get a medical examination then we wouldn't have seen Bex attack her which is what most want to see and it makes her look submissive, Something Becky clearly is not.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Can someone explain why Becky was holding her right knee... and now she’s got her left knee braced?

They even showed her holding her right knee again in the photo on Raw.

In kayfabe, they’ve confirmed its her right knee.

Why is Becky not letting the doctors look at her left knee?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

its obvious they was just looking for an excuse for Becky to floor Steph because they know doing something like that will always get you cheered


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



MMM2909 said:


> jesus, this forum sometimes SMDH





EMGESP said:


> LOL, its still real to you damn it!!!



:chlol

/thread


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I find it a little funny that the reason she doesn’t want to see a doctor is because there is a chance she won’t get cleared. However, the fact that if she doesn’t see the doctor to begin with, her chances of making it to Mania is zero. See the doctor and you might be able to wrestle. Refuse and you won’t be wrestling period. One option has at least some possibility of working out but she choose the one that doesn’t.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

No shit. We know WWE's ratings have been on a rapid decline for a while. However, since the women have been put in more prominent roles to where they are being overpushed than the men, the decrease has accelerated. Becky Lynch is the most over talent in the company at the moment and RAW is still doing below 3 million on its Road to WrestleMania and almost below 2 million on Smackdown.

People get triggered when it's said but the fact is over-forcing your hand with this faux pad push of the Women's Revolution has turned people off on the product.


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

I hope this doesn't kill her momentum. Ever since the Raw invasion episode Becky has been pretty much limited to Promos (sans a couple of matches). Meanwhile, Rousey is demolishing the division. I thought it would have been nice to see "The Man" run through the division


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



SubAlum75 said:


> I hope this doesn't kill her momentum. Ever since the Raw invasion episode Becky has been pretty much limited to Promos (sans a couple of matches). Meanwhile, Rousey is demolishing the division. I thought it would have been nice to see "The Man" run through the division


Not wrestling every week makes someone seem more special, not less.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

WWE is in the unenviable position where the audience just cannot trust them to book good/compelling stories. They're fighting against audience expectations. And I might almost feel sorry for them, IF it wasn't completely self-inflicted on their part. They've EARNED this audience mistrust with their previous writing booking, and with their previous booking of Becky in particular as well. They've got a long way to go to regain that trust.

The issue with Becky for many is that for YEARS, the fans were constantly jerked around with her finally getting her time, only for it to be undercut time and time again. Her feud with Alexa being one such example. And the defense of WWE was "well be patient be patient, clearly they're going somewhere with this," only for it to turn out that, no they really weren't.

Then about six months ago, it looked like they were FINALLY doing it. And people loved it, they loved her swagger and confidence and badassery, and her finally getting to be the badass that she is. And people LOVE the idea of her and Ronda, two epic warriors battle to see who's the best, no one was complaining about it.

And now they seem to be regressing her, and this "hobbling around with her boo boo and painting her as insecure" doesn't seem to line up with that, and no one was asking for it. Now MIGHT it work, sure maybe. But again WWE's track record here is not good (look at how many NXT performers had all the complexity/nuance DRAINED out of them on the MR), so people understandably are worried that they'll screw this up, because they've done it many times before.


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

This angle is forced now. I put a thread about this and it got closed immediately.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



SubAlum75 said:


> I hope this doesn't kill her momentum. Ever since the Raw invasion episode Becky has been pretty much limited to Promos (sans a couple of matches). Meanwhile, Rousey is demolishing the division. I thought it *would have been nice to see "The Man" run through the division*



She has already. The only people she hasn't beat yet the last year on SD is Asuka and Naomi. Becky the last year on SD has beaten Charlotte, Carmella, Ruby Riott, Nikki Cross, Peyton,Billie, Sonya, Mandy, Lana all in singles matches. She also tapped Zelina out when she teamed with Cena.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Raw is Ronda said:


> The Becky Lynch character turns out is 100% stupid. Any sport requires clearance by medical staff to be able to compete.
> 
> Steph was 100% right. Becky needs to see the doctors. But no she is so stubborn and stupid and doesn't even understand such a simple concept.


No, it seems as if HHH is the one who would know about fake injuries and then make a storyline out of it.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*

So now the storyline is if she has a real knee injury (only in story context i know shes perfectly fine) refuse medical treatment. Which looks dumb to me.

Or shes faking a knee injury for an exucuse not to face Ronda. Now you make her look weak. 

Both directions are bad in my view


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



Raw is Ronda said:


> The Becky Lynch character turns out is 100% stupid. Any sport requires clearance by medical staff to be able to compete.
> 
> Steph was 100% right. Becky needs to see the doctors. But no she is so stubborn and stupid and doesn't even understand such a simple concept.


So what you're saying is the people writing her promos (aka Vince McMahon) are stupid


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*What women's match do you want a WM?*

Fuck no to the triple threat.

We must have Becky/Ronda 1 on 1.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

One on one, Becky/Ronda, for a litany of reasons one of which being Charlotte simply isn't needed.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Whichever one that tells the most interesting story on the lead up to Mania. Either match in and of itself is just as appealing to me. 

Though I do like reading people's comments during their meltdowns on her so I'll say Triple Threat just for that entertainment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Becky vs Ronda one on one match alone.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

One on One. Becky deserves a moment without having Titty Flair out there stealing the spotlight. WWE has given Titty Flair like every accolade they can she can sit this one out.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*












/Thread


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Fatal 4 way with all three and Steph, HHH as guest referee. Steph steals Becky's pin, on Ronda.


But I'd settle for Becky v Ronda.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Voted triple threat because I generally like all 3 women, and since Charlotte was Ronda's original WrestleMania opponent anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Ronda vs Asuka. 

Let's say I have to settle for Ronda vs Becky or Ronda vs Becky vs Charlotte, though, then Ronda vs Becky. Charlotte is thoroughly unequipped to be a WrestleMania main eventer. She's as over as Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Something with Asuka.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The triple threat option is fine as long as the winner is Becky.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Don't really care. As long as they keep fans paranoid.


----------



## DieLitAOTY (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*

Triple threat because even though Ronda has been impressive she is still green. And Becky isn't that good in the ring. Charlotte will improve the match quality.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*



DieLitAOTY said:


> Triple threat because even though Ronda has been impressive she is still green. *And Becky isn't that good in the ring*. Charlotte will improve the match quality.












Listen here pal. If Nia Yax can have 2 real good matches with Ronda, you can make damn sure Becky can have a great match with Ronda. Ronda rehearses all her PPV matches and Becky always has solid to great matches with other good workers. The woman just had a match of the year last year FFS. Charlotte never had a MOTY with a woman "not that good". Missed moonsaults and a spear isn't going to make a match way better then a singles.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> As it should be.


Can you please explain to me why it should be a triple threat? All I see in every discussion about this match, involving you is that you believe it categorically should be a triple threat without question yet I haven't seen you once explain why other than the fact that you are a Charlotte fan?

I'm a Dean Ambrose fan, do I believe he should be added to the Brock Lesnar and Seth Rollins match because I'm a fan of his and because he has a prior history with both of them? No, the story is set for Rollins and Lesnar, Dean has no part to play in their current story plus it undermines the Royal Rumble victory.

I was a Triple H fan in the early 2000s. Do I believe that Triple H should have been shoehorned into the Austin/Rock main event of Mania 17 because of Hunter's history with both men, notably his prior blood feud with Austin? No, I did and do not. The money match was Austin/Rock.

Is it because you believe Charlotte puts on great matches (you wouldn't be wrong) and thus deserves to main event WrestleMania because if that point? If that is the case then do you believe the likes of Ricky Steamboat, Mr Perfect, Chris Benoit(yes I realised he has on one occasion), and others should have headlined WrestleMania over the likes of Hogan, Austin, Rock, Cena etc despite not being the hottest stars?

The hottest and most iconic matches are always 1v1. Austin/Rock, Hogan/Andre, Bret/Shawn, Cena/Rock, Taker/Kane etc. Can you name me an iconic triple threat match at Wrestle Mania that eclipses any of these? Whilst Benoit/HBK/HHH was a fantastic match, it certainly isn't iconic.

There's a reason why the vast majority want Becky and Ronda to be a singles match, and why the minority such as yourself want Charlotte shoe horned in. I'm pretty certain that even the most die hard of Becky detractors such as Tyrion Lannister believes that by rights this should be a singles match rather than Charlotte shoe horned in because of "work rate". Though I'm certain he believes it should be Asuka/Ronda period.

I'm genuinely curious as to why you genuinely and unflinchingly believe that this absolutely should be a triple threat involving Charlotte? Unless it really is down to person bias, at which in that case your point becomes totally moot.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

As much I hate charlotte now and will hate see her added to the match, is a good way to protect ronda and don't let her eat the pin since no matter who got the pin in a triple threat is a title win. They should have done that with lesnar to take the title from him and gave the title to braun in RR (kane vs braun vs brock.)


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Jed Mosley said:


> Can you please explain to me why it should be a triple threat? All I see in every discussion about this match, involving you is that you believe it categorically should be a triple threat without question yet I haven't seen you once explain why other than the fact that you are a Charlotte fan?
> 
> I'm a Dean Ambrose fan, do I believe he should be added to the Brock Lesnar and Seth Rollins match because I'm a fan of his and because he has a prior history with both of them? No, the story is set for Rollins and Lesnar, Dean has no part to play in their current story plus it undermines the Royal Rumble victory.
> 
> ...


She "deserves" it because she used to be a sperm in Ric's balls according to Triple H Meltzer and Russo


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

Nothing against Charlotte but I wish she’d keep the fuck out of this match. Just inserting her into any cool feud will result in go away heat. It really annoys me because they’ve got Asuka sitting there doing nothing and they could’ve just built up an Asuka/Charlotte II programme.


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Oh look another Becky hater once again creating a thread about the person she doesn't like. Becky is actually being smart and actually got to attack Stephanie McMahon. Best part is she got away from beating up Stephanie and the refs. That right there is what The Man is about. Being a badass and not taking no for an answer. *_


]


You don't even realize Becky is copying things Ronda did months ago. Sad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

Welp, I guess Asuka is going to have a shit Mania match and Becky's moment will be filled with "go away heat" directed at Charlotte. Vince has to LITERALLY be the only one who wants Charlotte in this thing. I would even go as far as to say that if Ric Flair had to make the call, assuming he watches the product every week, he would probably say just leave it as a 1vs1 too. Vince is still seething about the fans changing his plans with Daniel Bryan. He's not gonna let this one go, even though it will be detrimental to the entire show. Who's Asuka gonna face? Mandy Rose? GTFOH.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

You gotta love how the rational of “1 on 1 match supporters” is thinking what’s best for the feud and show as a whole while the rational for “triple threat supporters” is “it’ll piss of fans!”



grecefar said:


> As much I hate charlotte now and will hate see her added to the match, is a good way to protect ronda and don't let her eat the pin since no matter who got the pin in a triple threat is a title win. They should have done that with lesnar to take the title from him and gave the title to braun in RR (kane vs braun vs brock.)


Losing clean in the main event of Wrestlemania is WHY you protect Ronda throughout the rest of the year.

This is the time she should get pinned, get pinned clean, and get pinned clean by Becky Lynch in a one on one match.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

I like Charlotte so I would not mind the triple threat but I want this to be a one on one feud. Make Charlotte vs Asuka for Mania cause there is no one else worthy of a title match at Mania on Smackdown


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



grecefar said:


> As much I hate charlotte now and will hate see her added to the match, is a good way to protect ronda and don't let her eat the pin since no matter who got the pin in a triple threat is a title win. They should have done that with lesnar to take the title from him and gave the title to braun in RR (kane vs braun vs brock.)


There is literally no point to this match if Ronda doesn't eat the pin or keep the title.

Having Becky pin/submit Charlotte does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

I'm still waiting for an actual argument as to why Charlotte should be added into this match; what does it serve? Seriously.

I understand the Becky fanbase seems to be hated for some reason, and that's why certain people want to see Charlotte added, because fuck people getting something that would excite them and make them happy, lets just all try to spite people of what they want for no real reason.

The members that seem to go on about how much they can't stand Becky because of her fan base are much more irritating to me than the the vocal Becky fans. It seems they take every opportunity they can to have a whinge and a moan about how annoying the Becky fans are, and thus Becky as a result of that - when in actuality its you guys who are the most grating and seem like you can't let go.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*

they set it up why they will add her in the match story line wise

insurance policy if becky doesn't get cleared by doctors


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Future Trunks said:


> Nothing against Charlotte but I wish she’d keep the fuck out of this match. Just inserting her into any cool feud will result in go away heat. It really annoys me because they’ve got Asuka sitting there doing nothing and they could’ve just built up an Asuka/Charlotte II programme.


Fuck Asuka/Charlotte, they could've done a 3 way with Asuka inserted into the main event. Asuka is far more deserving, far more over, would be far more accepted by fans in that spot and far better a wrestler than Charlotte. Charlotte is the one who should be sitting on her unover ass doing nothing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Roy Mustang said:


> I like Charlotte so I would not mind the triple threat but I want this to be a one on one feud. Make Charlotte vs Asuka for Mania cause there is no one else worthy of a title match at Mania on Smackdown


I think doing that rematch this year is a lose-lose situation for both women.

Asuka shouldn't lose to the same opponent 2 years in a row, ESPECIALLY when she's literally just regaining her momentum back as a top babyface; and Charlotte Flair has been on a losing streak via ppvs since Summerslam 2018 (if you ignore that DQ finish at Super Show-Down).

If you do that rematch again at Wrestlemania 35, then there's a better chance that Charlotte beats Asuka again for the Smackdown Women's title because she's eventually going to HAVE to end her losing streak soon (assuming she ignores Becky Lynch and Ronda Rousey for the next 2 ppvs).

Charlotte (along with Asuka) is better off being added to the Raw Women's title match. This way, Charlotte has a better chance of losing here compared to the other match, and she doesn't even have to take the pinfall nor submission. It wouldn't matter as much if Charlotte (technically) loses here in this case because the fact that she's main-eventing Wrestlemania compensates for her continuing her ppv losing streak. Becky can STILL tap out Ronda via the Dis-Arm-Her for the finish anyway.. Meanwhile, Becky and Charlotte can both carry the promo work for Ronda throughout the build-up. 

Plus, you'll likely get an even better match quality-wise (because God forbid that some fans want to see the best possible match-ups, ESPECIALLY when doing this Triple Threat contest makes sense with the current storyline going on). 

Hell, there's little heat between Charlotte and Asuka anyway atm compared to the unfinished business she has with both women in the Raw Women's title match. 

Last time I've checked btw, the last couple of times the Wrestlemania had triple threat contests in the main event, those matches turned out to be great, and they also ended up having fans look back at those endings very fondly because the beloved fan favorites came out on top to close the show with their respective awesome moments. I don't see this year's possible Triple Threat match to be any different with Becky Lynch, Ronda Rousey, and Charlotte Flair.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



DammitC said:


> I think doing that rematch this year is a lose-lose situation.
> 
> Asuka shouldn't lose to the same opponent 2 years in a row, ESPECIALLY when she's literally just regaining her momentum back as a top babyface; and Charlotte Flair has been on a losing streak via ppvs since Summerslam 2018 (if you ignore that DQ finish at Super Show-Down).
> 
> ...


I enjoy your posts, however I vehemently disagree.

I don't give a rats ass about the best possible match in terms of work rate. I want a a decent story, a MOMENT. I watch WWE for the moments and the stories. If I wanted to watch decent in ring wrestling, I'd watch New Japan or ROH, which I don't.

The hottest story, the most iconic moment; will come from Becky and Ronda, just those two - no one else.

Daniel Bryan/Batista/Randy Orton is the most recent Mania Triple Threat I can think of for the world title. Going further back off the top of my head, I can think of; Edge/Cena/Big Show, Cena/Triple H/Orton and Benoit/HBK/HHH.

Benoit/HBK/HHH whilst a fantastic match is it really iconic? Benoit and Eddie's celebration was yes. The exact same can be said of DBry/Batista/Randy Orton, on a lesser scale. But who the hell remembers Cena/Triple H/Orton and Edge/Cena/Big Show fondly?

Are any of these matches on the same tier as Hogan/Andre, Rock/Austin, Cena/Rock, Bret/Shawn, Austin/Shawn and Angle/Lesnar. You know the answer. Imagine if Triple H was added to Rock/Austin at 17, or Punk added to Rock/Cena. They lose their flair(pun not intended)

WrestleMania is the culmination of a story. We, as fans, want magic and moments that will live forever - and its what we deserve. 

Adding Charlotte Flair does not add to the magic, if anything, it detracts from it.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Jed Mosley said:


> I'm still waiting for an actual argument as to why Charlotte should be added into this match; what does it serve? Seriously.
> 
> I understand the Becky fanbase seems to be hated for some reason, and that's why certain people want to see Charlotte added, because fuck people getting something that would excite them and make them happy, lets just all try to spite people of what they want for no real reason.
> 
> The members that seem to go on about how much they can't stand Becky because of her fan base are much more irritating to me than the the vocal Becky fans. It seems they take every opportunity they can to have a whinge and a moan about how annoying the Becky fans are, and thus Becky as a result of that - when in actuality its you guys who are the most grating and seem like you can't let go.


Some of the arguments I've seen are:

1. Charlotte brutalised Ronda at Survivor Series and then lost at TLC due to her interference. They have unresolved issues just like Becky and Ronda do.

2. Charlotte is a great wrestler and will make the match better.

3. Charlotte's inclusion in the match would tie in with the long-running storyline of her and Becky being joined at the hip. She's Becky's greatest rival and it's only right that they face each other once more on the biggest possible stage.

4. Heat. While Ronda isn't exactly beloved, she's not intensely disliked the way Charlotte will be if she gets into the match. Having Charlotte play the villain again will get people even more emotionally involved in the outcome since she's such an effective adversary for Becky.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Dibil13 said:


> Some of the arguments I've seen are:
> 
> 1. Charlotte brutalised Ronda at Survivor Series and then lost at TLC due to her interference. They have unresolved issues just like Becky and Ronda do.
> 
> ...


1. Charlotte still has a singles match with Ronda to her record, Becky doesn't. The finish is irrelevant. If Charlotte's story with Ronda must be continued(and it should at some point); either have her face Ronda at Fast Lane or have her chase Ronda after Backlash - where Becky would lose the title back to a HEEL Ronda, after interference from Shayna Baszler. Have Ronda and Charlotte feud over the Spring, and Becky go after Shayna. Becky is much better as the face chasing, and it will help her better in the long run as opposed to a long Super Cena run with the belt.

2. I've made several points regarding this a few times, please see my earlier posts.

3. Then shouldn't that be the case with the likes of Kane being added to every big Undertake match? Or Edge/Punk/Orton to every big Cena match? The list goes on. If they really MUST face each other again on the biggest stage - go with a similar story to Mania 30. Have Becky and Charlotte face each other in the first match of the night - winner goes on to face Ronda in the main event. It concludes the Becky and Charlotte storyline on the grandest stage of them all, and can even set the tone for Charlotte coming out later in the night to celebrate with Becky, Bayley and Sasha.

4. Heat isn't always a good idea. This will be go away heat for Charlotte. You know damn well that Ronda is going to get heavily booed and jeered vs. Becky. I wouldn't be surprised to see the WWE turn her heel, we're already seeing shades of it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



DammitC said:


> I think doing that rematch this year is a lose-lose situation for both women.
> 
> Asuka shouldn't lose to the same opponent 2 years in a row, ESPECIALLY when she's literally just regaining her momentum back as a top babyface; and Charlotte Flair has been on a losing streak via ppvs since Summerslam 2018 (if you ignore that DQ finish at Super Show-Down).
> 
> ...


All of these things can be cleared up with a little creativity, which WWE unfortunately doesn't have. Charlotte losing to Asuka at WM wouldn't be a problem if they rebuilt Charlotte at EC and Fast Lane as the Queen and gave her some good material on the mic. You then have her lose the big one to Asuka after running through the SD women's roster. They are all jobbers anyway and will remain jobbers for the next 2 months so they can be re-built after Mania. It's too late for anyone to take any of the other women seriously at this moment in time. 

After Asuka gets her win back, you can then have Charlotte win the title in a heel fuck finish. Bottom line is that Charlotte's losing streak can end and she can still lose at Mania without it hurting her. It's not like she will ever be in a place where she is NOT in the main event scene. The golden child is always going to be competing for the title regardless so it doesn't really matter. She has already been given everything. Becky deserves one moment at least. Because you know what's gonna happen after Vince gives the fans Becky winning at Mania? He's gonna go right back to pushing Charlotte as hard as possible. Hell, Vince may have Charlotte beat Becky for the title after Mania when Rousey leaves on sabbatical. (still just speculation and reports)

And I'm not really looking for workrate right now, we get enough of that from 90% of this uncharismatic roster. I want a one on one fight with a main event feel. Charlotte will dilute that IMO, even if the match ends up being 1 & 1/2 stars better. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck Asuka/Charlotte, they could've done a 3 way with Asuka inserted into the main event. Asuka is far more deserving, far more over, would be far more accepted by fans in that spot and far better a wrestler than Charlotte. Charlotte is the one who should be sitting on her unover ass doing nothing.


Not gonna lie, if Asuka was inserted instead, I wouldn't be as opposed to it. Charlotte is the most annoying female wrestler on Earth. But fuck that, Becky Lynch vs Ronda Rousey and Asuka/Charlotte 2 is 100% the way to go.


----------



## DieLitAOTY (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Listen here pal. If Nia Yax can have 2 real good matches with Ronda, you can make damn sure Becky can have a great match with Ronda. Ronda rehearses all her PPV matches and Becky always has solid to great matches with other good workers. The woman just had a match of the year last year FFS. Charlotte never had a MOTY with a woman "not that good". Missed moonsaults and a spear isn't going to make a match way better then a singles.


 Saying Charlotte is nothing but "missed moonsaults and a spear" is fucking funny to me. You would have to be a blind hater to think that. Especially considering Becky's moveset is far less athletic and varied than Charlotte's moveset. Ronda brings the starpower. Becky brings her overness ( yes I realize this isnt a word) with the crowd. And Charlotte brings her in ring skills.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: What women's match do you want a WM?*



DieLitAOTY said:


> Saying Charlotte is nothing but "missed moonsaults and a spear" is fucking funny to me. You would have to be a blind hater to think that. Especially considering Becky's moveset is far less athletic and varied than Charlotte's moveset. Ronda brings the starpower. Becky brings her overness ( yes I realize this isnt a word) with the crowd. And Charlotte brings her in ring skills.


What did a broken down Kurt Angle, ageing Triple H and Stephanie McMahon bring to the match at last years WrestleMania?

The fact that the match was heavily rehearsed and scripted - and it was match of the night. Ronda has the luxury of having her matches be rehearsed and scripted play by play.

The match does NOT need Charlotte for an improved work rate.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Jed Mosley said:


> I enjoy your posts,


Wow, thanks! That's very kind of you 



> however I vehemently disagree.


Ooh, that's fine 



> I don't give a rats ass about the best possible match in terms of work rate. I want a a decent story, a MOMENT.


I already mentioned in my previous post that the Triple Threat match makes sense with the ongoing storyline, so it's not JUST me wanting the best possible match-up. 

For the record, I'm not implying that Becky vs Ronda alone would suck or anything. I'm SURE that it will be a good match-up. I just think adding Charlotte to it would make it even better than the singles match since you now have 3 women who are pretty good in the ring.



> I watch WWE for the moments and the stories. If I wanted to watch decent in ring wrestling, I'd watch New Japan or ROH, which I don't.


You can still have fun/interesting storylines, feuds, and rivalries that have decent in-ring wrestling :ciampa



> The hottest story, the most iconic moment; will come from Becky and Ronda, just those two - no one else.


I think that you are underestimating Charlotte's ability to add to the feud between Becky and Ronda here. There is still approximately 2 months left until Wrestlemania 35. I have a good feeling that Charlotte can help heat up the Wrestlemania main-event during the build-up.



> Daniel Bryan/Batista/Randy Orton is the most recent Mania Triple Threat I can think of for the world title. Going further back off the top of my head, I can think of; *Edge/Cena/Big Show, Cena/Triple H/Orton* and Benoit/HBK/HHH.


Oh, I was just referring to Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit, and Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan since both of these triple threat contests CLOSED Wrestlemanias. I'm not counting the ones that you are bolded since they weren't in the main-event slots.



> Benoit/HBK/HHH whilst a fantastic match is it really iconic? Benoit and Eddie's celebration was yes. The exact same can be said of DBry/Batista/Randy Orton, on a lesser scale.


I thought those main-event matches were iconic enough to be looked back fondly as being great contests to close Wrestlemania, and the finishes to both those contests led to spectacular feel-good moments for Benoit and Bryan :shrug



> But who the hell remembers Cena/Triple H/Orton and Edge/Cena/Big Show fondly?


I'm just talking about the 2 Triple Threat matches that closed Wrestlemanias.



> Are any of these matches on the same tier as Hogan/Andre, Rock/Austin, Cena/Rock, Bret/Shawn, Austin/Shawn and Angle/Lesnar. You know the answer.


I thought HHH/HBK/Benoit, and Orton/Batista/Bryan were among the best Wrestlemania main-events of all time along with some of the matches you listed up above :ciampa



> Imagine if Triple H was added to Rock/Austin at 17, or* Punk added to Rock/Cena.* They lose their flair(pun not intended)


I actually think the Wrestlemania 29 main-event between The Rock and John Cena would have been better off with CM Punk added since many fans actually wanted to see a Triple Threat match, and since the rematch lost its luster compared to the 1st match they had the previous year.



> WrestleMania is the culmination of a story. We, as fans, want magic and moments that will live forever - and its what we deserve.
> 
> Adding Charlotte Flair does not add to the magic, if anything, it detracts from it.


There's still 2 months left for Charlotte to potentially add to the magic to the build-up of the Raw Women's title match, and the culmination of the story will still be Becky winning in the Wrestlemania main event for this year regardless.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck Charlotte off the triple threat and she's gonna tap tap tap to my gal Asuka.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

if charlotte gets added to this match, then wwe has fucked up big time because fans like me don't want her included in this. have charlotte battle asuka for the smackdown women's title at WM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Not gonna lie, if Asuka was inserted instead, I wouldn't be as opposed to it. Charlotte is the most annoying female wrestler on Earth. But fuck that, Becky Lynch vs Ronda Rousey and Asuka/Charlotte 2 is 100% the way to go.


As long as Asuka vs Charlotte 2 is the main event, you got a deal. ~_~


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I’m going with the Triple Threat because I love watching maggots squirm. 

But for real, I’m still going with the TT option because, y’know, I really don’t see how Ronda’s pulling her weight in this feud. So far, it’s all been down to Becky to do all the heavylfiting by going through the pages of the 3:16 manual, and not even that’s been _that_ compelling to see. Charlotte’s been able to contend with all the heat she’s had with the confidence that goes well with Becky’s fiery presence and determination. 

And besides, what’s the worst that’s gonna happen? Charlotte gets another “undeserved” accolade, even though she won’t win the match? That shouldn’t matter unless you hate her more than you love Becky.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The True Believer said:


> I’m going with the Triple Threat because I love watching maggots squirm.
> 
> But for real, I’m still going with the TT option because, y’know, I really don’t see how Ronda’s pulling her weight in this feud. So far, it’s all been down to Becky to do all the heavylfiting by going through the pages of the 3:16 manual, and not even that’s been _that_ compelling to see. Charlotte’s been able to contend with all the heat she’s had with the confidence that goes well with Becky’s fiery presence and determination.
> 
> And besides, what’s the worst that’s gonna happen? Charlotte gets another “undeserved” accolade, even though she won’t win the match? That shouldn’t matter unless you hate her more than you love Becky.


The issue is that it diminishes the value of Becky main eventing. If Charlotte can get in as well, it's not as special. That's why her fans are pissed. The match with Charlotte in it is not necessary. WrestleMania main events were always the biggest babyface vs the biggest heel, not the biggest babyface vs the biggest heel and here's an unover 3'rd wheel because Vince and Hunter love Ric Flairs jizz.

And how many times do people want to see Charlotte vs Becky anyway? Get some new matches. This has officially reached Cena/Orton, Owens/Zayn, Undertaker/Kane, etc. This is what is going to benefit AEW. Less shows means less FUCKING oversaturation of matches.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The issue is that it diminishes the value of Becky main eventing. If Charlotte can get in as well, it's not as special. That's why her fans are pissed. The match with Charlotte in it is not necessary. WrestleMania main events were always the biggest babyface vs the biggest heel, not the biggest babyface vs the biggest heel and here's an unover 3'rd wheel because Vince and Hunter love Ric Flairs jizz.
> 
> And how many times do people want to see Charlotte vs Becky anyway? Get some new matches. This has officially reached Cena/Orton, Owens/Zayn, Undertaker/Kane, etc. This is what is going to benefit AEW. Less shows means less FUCKING oversaturation of matches.


Tradition be damned. If there were reports that said that officials were considering a Triple Threat match with Asuka as a viable contender, you’d be all over that match like A1 on a T-bone steak. And I wouldn’t blame you, even if Asuka were to be just as hypothetically privileged as Charlotte’s been—the first ever WM women’s main event only happens once, after all. 

All in all, I get wanting a one-on-one match over anything else, but the hyperbole over the prospect of Charlotte’s addition ruining everything is beyond lunacy. After all, people will say that Charlotte’s already had so many WM moments and that she doesn’t deserve another one. But you know what the funny thing is? One of those matches was a triple threat match that was in the middle of the card. That’s waaaaaaay less prestigious than a Triple Threat MAIN EVENT yet for some reason, that match counts towards Charlotte’s record of “moments”. How does that make any sense?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The True Believer said:


> Tradition be damned. If there were reports that said that officials were considering a Triple Threat match with Asuka as a viable contender, you’d be all over that match like A1 on a T-bone steak. And I wouldn’t blame you, even if Asuka were to be just as hypothetically privileged as Charlotte’s been—the first ever WM women’s main event only happens once, after all.


Yeah, because I don't care about Becky or how watered down that makes her main event, I only care about what benefits Asuka. If Asuka was in Beckys position, I'd be FURIOUS about Charlottes inclusion. You have to understand why people are mad. 

I'm tired of these triple threat main events, they suck. This match does NOT NEED Charlotte. The main match of the year should be 1 on 1, the biggest face vs the biggest heel. Yes, it ruins everything. I don't want to hear that it doesn't. Charlotte has no fans. Nobody likes her. She could get fired tomorrow and it wouldn't be a headline for longer than 2 hours. Her being shoehorned into this match makes no god damn sense. This is not her story, this is Beckys story, and I say that as somebody who hates Becky. Every time the fans want to see somebody have a moment, they (WWE) always have to shove their guy in with them. STOP THAT. Why don't we just shove Finn Balor into Rollins vs Lesnar too while we're at it? Oh, they won't do that, though, because Rollins is their guy, so he can have a 1 on 1 match where he can keep all the attention on himself.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, because I don't care about Becky or how watered down that makes her main event, I only care about what benefits Asuka. If Asuka was in Beckys position, I'd be FURIOUS about Charlottes inclusion. You have to understand why people are mad.
> 
> I'm tired of these triple threat main events, they suck. This match does NOT NEED Charlotte. The main match of the year should be 1 on 1, the biggest face vs the biggest heel. Yes, it ruins everything. I don't want to hear that it doesn't. Charlotte has no fans. Nobody likes her. She could get fired tomorrow and it wouldn't be a headline for longer than 2 hours. Her being shoehorned into this match makes no god damn sense. This is not her story, this is Beckys story, and I say that as somebody who hates Becky. Every time the fans want to see somebody have a moment, they (WWE) always have to shove their guy in with them. STOP THAT.


Meh, I’m still not convinced that most of the vitriol is anything but a knee-jerk reaction to what they haven’t seen being played out. Maybe the idea sounds like shit on paper to most people, but I doubt it’s going to translate into anything worth griping about if it comes to pass.

But beyond that, I seriously doubt that anyone who’s feeling vindicated about Becky’s rise to superstardom is going to give one iota of a care in the world once their girl wins. Seriously, everyone’ll be too busying marking out to give the “third wheel” much notice as pyro and confetti rain down and the commentators are hyping up her win as the biggest victory in women’s wrestling history (which it will be).


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Jed Mosley said:


> I'm still waiting for an actual argument as to why Charlotte should be added into this match; what does it serve? Seriously.
> 
> I understand the Becky fanbase seems to be hated for some reason, and that's why certain people want to see Charlotte added, because fuck people getting something that would excite them and make them happy, lets just all try to spite people of what they want for no real reason.
> 
> The members that seem to go on about how much they can't stand Becky because of her fan base are much more irritating to me than the the vocal Becky fans. It seems they take every opportunity they can to have a whinge and a moan about how annoying the Becky fans are, and thus Becky as a result of that - when in actuality its you guys who are the most grating and seem like you can't let go.


You're not going to get one, aside from "she deserves it" or "it'll make the match better" both of which are best debatable and at worst not at all true, and the reason for that is pretty simple, there _is no_ good argument for her to be in the match.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Wonder how RAW women's locker room would feel that two smackdown women are battling for the RAW women's championship. I know Becky is justified to be there but how on earth do they justify Charlotte into it?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Banez said:


> Wonder how RAW women's locker room would feel that two smackdown women are battling for the RAW women's championship. I know Becky is justified to be there but how on earth do they justify Charlotte into it?


The Raw woman in that locker room would be secretly pissed off at this since they equally worked hard to even get a title match against Rousey at a WM Main Event but two Smackdown stars get to on the same night. Some people who are backing Charlotte being involved in the match doesn't think about the Raw woman.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Bottom line is that Charlotte's losing streak can end and she can still lose at Mania without it hurting her. It's not like she will ever be in a place where she is NOT in the main event scene. The golden child is always going to be competing for the title regardless so it doesn't really matter. She has already been given everything. Becky deserves one moment at least. Because you know what's gonna happen after Vince gives the fans Becky winning at Mania? He's gonna go right back to pushing Charlotte as hard as possible. Hell, Vince may have Charlotte beat Becky for the title after Mania when Rousey leaves on sabbatical. (still just speculation and reports)


It's crazy that some Charlotte fans whine about her PPV losing streak. The fucking company gave her a 16 PPV single matches win streak robbing Sasha of PPV title wins including one in her own hometown because they wanted Charlotte to have another accolade. Instead she needs to be severely de-pushed because of her colossal failure to get over with the crowd despite being pushed for 4 years. Not to be rewarded by riding the coattails of Becky who was actually able to do what Charlotte failed to - bring a WM ME worthy feel to this feud. Normally when you fail to do your job, you don't get rewarded for it.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

Banez said:


> Wonder how RAW women's locker room would feel that two smackdown women are battling for the RAW women's championship. I know Becky is justified to be there but how on earth do they justify Charlotte into it?


The RAW girls would have no right to be pissed. Apart from Ronda they're all geeks. The only one other than Ronda who is worth a damn, and gets decent reactions is Bliss - and she's had her time.

Becky has worked hard for this match and moment, the RAW girls are in no place to complain. The only other girl who would deserve the Ronda match is Asuka.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

No reason to complain

Alexa, Nia, Asuka, Charlotte, Becky, Bayley, Sasha are the only women in the roster who’ve been built up to an extent over the past few years to even be considered worthy an opponent of Ronda.

Ruby & Ember are literally the only two who have had no build and would be worthy.

Anyone else on the roster is a jobber.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Lyynch said:


> It's crazy that some Charlotte fans whine about her PPV losing streak. The fucking company gave her a 16 PPV single matches win streak robbing Sasha of PPV title wins including one in her own hometown because they wanted Charlotte to have another accolade. Instead she needs to be severely de-pushed because of her colossal failure to get over with the crowd despite being pushed for 4 years. Not to be rewarded by riding the coattails of Becky who was actually able to do what Charlotte failed to - bring a WM ME worthy feel to this feud. Normally when you fail to do your job, you don't get rewarded for it.


Yeah Charlotte is one of two women (the other one being Alexa BTW) who can easily afford a "in a funk" streak like this, given how super-pushed she's been for like five years:

-Won the NXT Women's Title.

-Won the Divas Title within like three months of debuting, and ended Nikki Bella's record-length reign in the process.

-Won the first Women's title under the "new lineage" by beating Becky and Sasha in a Triple Threat (making Becky tap out BTW) at Mania 32, despite being less over than either of the other two at the time.

-Was booked to run through pretty much all of the top babyfaces.

-Had a year-long title reign and a 16 PPV winning streak in single's matches, which only ended when the babyfaces screwed her over (WTF was that WWE)?

-Beat Sasha clean in title matches on three straight PPV's, and in ways that left Sasha humiliated (and Sasha's booking has STILL never fully recovered), including winning the first-ever women's HIAC match, in Sasha's hometown no less, and an Iron Woman match.

-Has already equaled the number of title reigns that Trish Stratus had in her entire WWE career, and surpassed it if you count her NXT title reign as well.

-Won the SDL Women's title within like six months of jumping brands.

-Was booked to end Asuka's unbeaten streak last year, in a way that made Asuka look really weak, and then Asuka was made to cut a promo verbally kissing Charlotte's butt later on. Also Charlotte is the ONLY one of the HW that Asuka hasn't beaten (on-camera, house shows don't count) via submission.

-Is constantly in the title hunt even when she's not champion.

-Etc,

Yeah compared to pretty much all of the other women not named Alexa Bliss, Charlotte's been booked super-generously. So I'm not all that sympathetic to the argument that she "needs her momentum" back after six months of not being top girl and five years of being top girl, especially since she's still being booked to look strong even in defeat.

Heck she gave Ronda to worst beating that the latter has taken in her WWE career to date at Survivor Series for goodness sake.

And even Charlotte probably doesn't mind this because in her book she talks about how grateful she was for Becky putting her over as much as possible during her rise to the top and never complaining, and that she'd love to repay the favor by putting Becky over strong in a big way if WWE would let her. Plus Becky is her best friend IRL as well. So Charlotte is probably pretty happy since that time has now come.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Updated- Ronda/Becky/Charlotte is still the plan: Latest WOR*



Asuka842 said:


> Yeah compared to pretty much all of the other women not named Alexa Bliss, Charlotte's been booked super-generously. So I'm not all that sympathetic to the argument that she "needs her momentum" back after six months of not being top girl and five years of being top girl, especially since she's still being booked to look strong even in defeat.


Everything you said + her losing streak since SSD (since she won a PPV against the champ at the time). 
- Lost to Becky at Evolution while looking strong in defeat
- Lost to Ronda at SvS getting herself disqualified and giving Ronda a huge beating
- Lost to Asuka at TLC where she got 'screwed over' by Ronda
- Lost to Becky at the RR where she tied McCool's record for most eliminations

Talk to any of her fans about her 'losing streak', 'losing her momentum' and 'not being able to recover unless she's added to the Mania match' and you'd think she got buried in one of those matches the way Bayley did at ER.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

I thought Charlotte had no fans...
:hmmm

Scnr, argh


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah Charlotte is one of two women (the other one being Alexa BTW) who can easily afford a "in a funk" streak like this, given how super-pushed she's been for like five years:
> 
> -Won the NXT Women's Title.
> 
> ...














MSY81 said:


> I thought Charlotte had no fans...
> :hmmm
> 
> Scnr, argh


Apparently she has 18... so less than Roman but more than Nia.

:mj2


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think that most people respect Charlotte's talent. It's just the fans have a tendency to reject, or at least be skeptical, of anyone perceived to be WWE's "chosen one/golden child" these days. And when someone has been super-push for going on half a decade, some people get tired of it. Charlotte has been given so many accolades already that it's almost hilarious:

-Second-ever NXT Women's Champion.
-Ended Nikki Bella's long reign.
-Long title reign where she beat pretty much every top babyface at one point of another.
-Won the "new" Women's title at Mania.
-Won the first ever Women's HIAC match against Sasha, despite it being in Sasha's hometown and her needing the rub more.
-Beat Sasha again in an IW match where she, the HEEL, had the "babyface come back" win. Sasha, the babyface champion, was made to tap out with TWO SECONDS left on the clock when she was about to win, and then Charlotte made her tap a second time in a row in sudden death to win the match.
-Had a really long PPV winning streak.
-Ended Asuka's long winning streak by making the latter tap out at Mania despite having an "injury." Of all the women who could have used the rub, they picked Charlotte of course.
-Was put in the SDL title chase immediately after coming over, and immediately after coming back from her boob injury.
-Has been in the title hunt/biggest feud ever since.
-Already has as many (or more if you count NXT) title reigns as WWE "golden girl" Trish, and more reigns than their other "golden girl" Lita, despite not being on the MR for as long as they were.
-Etc.

No other woman aside from maybe Alexa has been this pushed for this long, including Becky (she was like 0-10 in PPV matches pre-push, and during her "big push" she's still only 3-4 in PPV matches).

So there's this perception by some that WWE is obsessed with shoving Charlotte into every "big moment" for the women possible and handing her every accolade possible. Also add onto that that Becky has never gotten a big "Mania moment," whereas Charlotte has several, and some people are just like "does she really NEED to be in this as well? Can Becky not have even ONE moment of her own without them cramming Charlotte in there?"

Again I can see both sides of the argument myself though.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

it should come as no surprise with the creative of this company but i feel like they are already ruining this feud

it should of just been 1 on 1 ronda vs becky but wwe just felt the need to interject Stephanie McMahon or doing an unnecessary kayfabe knee injury,or a suspension angle not to mention the unneeded interjection of Charlotte into this story line

this feud is at its best when it was them going after each other back and forth not some overbooked convoluted storyline wwe is building towards 

Hey WWE:


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Asuka842 said:


> I think that most people respect Charlotte's talent. It's just the fans have a tendency to reject, or at least be skeptical, of anyone perceived to be WWE's "chosen one/golden child" these days. And when someone has been super-push for going on half a decade, some people get tired of it. Charlotte has been given so many accolades already that it's almost hilarious


You're absolutely right about that. 

But also there's simply no need for Charlotte to be in this match. As you could see on the RAW after the Royal Rumble, Ronda/Becky is white hot. That's what the people want to see, that's all anyone cares about. If they put Charlotte in there, it feels forced. Besides, if you have a very good one on one bout set, why ruin it by turning it into a triple threat? Usually you have a triple threat because the one on one isn't quite interesting enough.

Besides that, Becky is the only one of the top women who hasn't had a one on one match with Ronda yet. If they stick Charlotte in there, you have to ask why Becky is getting screwed out of her moment with her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

They don't have the writing abilities to have it just be Ronda and Becky for 2 months. So they had to add some filler to cover that weakness.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Stephanie McMahon invented women's wrestling with her bare hands.
It's through her decades of hard work in the ring that women can even vote, work, and use the internet.
You show some god damn respect.


Sent from a LG Chocolate KG800 using Dial Up Internet.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

They really simply should move Becky to RAW already. Becky still being contracted to Smackdown makes things very difficult for them.


----------



## Aincrad (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

They're copying elements of Austin's original rise, except this time Mike Tyson is in the main event too instead of refereeing it.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I agree that the WWE is in danger of really screwing this up. Becky Lynch is one of those rare instances where her "rise" really happened organically. By throwing in Stephanie and Charlotte into the mix, they're adding elements to the program that really don't need to be there.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Yeah I agree. All this extra shit aint necessary. I get that they have a bit of way to go before mania but this is where you get creative and do your best to keep this feud about RONDA and BECKY.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

The Stephanie stuff is likely teasing for down the line.

Becky ain't Austin, stop this crap. Stop ruining current talent with unrealistic expectations that no one can live up to. Becky's current story is referencing her retirement in 2006 in a man vs self story, not trying to be anti authority.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If it's a 1 vs 1 match, it should main event WrestleMania. If Charlotte is arbitrarily inserted and it becomes a Triple Threat, it shouldn't.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

*I have no problem with it, Becky fighting the system and Stephanie McMahon antics add a touch of main event scenery that usually solidifies what makes a main event feud. Stephanie helped a lot with catapulting Ronda's initial boom, so I don't see the issue with this, especially when the authority is taking bumps or hits from the top babyface.*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*



I AM Glacier said:


> Stephanie McMahon invented women with her bare hands.


ftfy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

It's completely unnecessary. But, they're desperate to shoehorn their favorites, favorites that aren't nearly as over as Becky, into this feud in an attempt to get them over i.e. Charlotte and Stephanie.

At the end of the day "unnecessary" is probably going to sum up the whole feud. To paraphrase an old saying, they're taking chicken salad, a ready made feud that people want in Becky vs. Ronda, and turning it into chicken shit, Becky vs. Ronda vs. Charlotte with Stephanie getting involved at every turn.

It's a shame really, and going to make what could be a classic feud convoluted and underwhelming.



... All that being said WWE creative would probably fuck up the feud even if it was just Becky and Ronda, they're not particularly good writers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Oh hey, another thread that WWE is ruining everything about Becky.

What is is this, the 5th one this week.

Again, can't wait until after Mania when everyone's celebrating Becky's moment. Will anyone think this was "ruined" then. No. But you can keep trying to convince me along the way.

Edit: I also see a lot of guys saying that "they're ruining what should just be about Becky vs. Ronda."

Did it ever occur to you through all the knee jerk whining that the reason Becky vs. Ronda feels as big as it does is that they haven't been around each other much? That there have been other factors besides just those 2 that have got us to that point. So when they do interact it does feel special? And now those are being forgotten just to find something to complain about.

You can come at me for making the same point over and over again, but please, spare me the whining and complaining now when you all know damn well in 2 months this place will be filled with GIF's of Becky holding the Raw Women's Title to close Mania and everyone jumping for joy.

Because at the end of the day, the only thing that will ruin this is Becky not getting her moment. That's it. Not this myth of her "bad booking" which is just a knee jerk reaction to fans not getting exactly what they want in the build.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Of course, the reality is that "moment" will have been far less enjoyable after the way they've been booking things. "Moments" don't make good stories. At this point I'm just going to feel relieved the clusterfuck is over with.

But this is par for the course. Whenever someone rises organically they try to transfer it to others and/or do the latest iteration of the authority because they're incapable of doing anything else.

Much as we love the Attitude Era and rightly so, WWE also relies on it as a crutch and can't innovate to save their lives.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*









Another thread about this when we have a Becky/Ronda/Charlotte thread on Raw.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I'm cool with the knee injury and everything but I reject them inserting any one else into the feud. Or, if they do, resolve their part before Mania comes so we can have our 1 v. 1.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

The McMahon involvement is a necessary evil. As someone pointed out, they aren’t competent enough to keep this thing hot for a few months, so if they suspend Becky or give her a short term secondary story, they keep Becky going while not having her and Ronda touch. Plus they’ve beaten it into everyone’s head what huge stars the McMahon’s are so Becky being involved with them only makes her seem like a bigger deal providing Stephanie doesn’t do Stephanie things.

What will ruin this is adding Charlotte. Crazy as it sounds this is probably the most over match at WrestleMania this year. Adding Charlotte turns this match from a personal rivalry (wrestling done right) to a random wrestling match. I get she’s talented and deserves to be featured but adding her would be like if they added Kurt Angle to Rock vs Hogan at WrestleMania 18 because he was one of the best in the business but they didn’t really have anything for him that year.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I have zero problem with what they're doing right now. 

I get having opinions and all but this is starting to feel sort of nitpicky now. I hate Steph more than most, but Becky just got to own her and HHH, and she's looking stronger than ever and remains just as over as ever.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*



Scholes18 said:


> The McMahon involvement is a necessary evil. As someone pointed out, they aren’t competent enough to keep this thing hot for a few months, so if they suspend Becky or give her a short term secondary story, they keep Becky going while not having her and Ronda touch. Plus they’ve beaten it into everyone’s head what huge stars the McMahon’s are so Becky being involved with them only makes her seem like a bigger deal providing Stephanie doesn’t do Stephanie things.
> 
> What will ruin this is adding Charlotte. Crazy as it sounds this is probably the most over match at WrestleMania this year. Adding Charlotte turns this match from a personal rivalry (wrestling done right) to a random wrestling match. I get she’s talented and deserves to be featured but adding her would be like if they added Kurt Angle to Rock vs Hogan at WrestleMania 18 because he was one of the best in the business but they didn’t really have anything for him that year.


I like how people keep ignoring that Charlotte was screwed by Ronda at TLC as well as Charlotte having an unresolved match with Ronda at Survivor Series.

People are acting as if Charlotte hasn't had any interactions with Ronda in the past few months.

Adding someone like Naomi would be random. Adding Charlotte isn't random. It's just the narrative people use to justify not putting her in it.

Having said that, there are ways of getting a 1 on 1 with Becky and Ronda still and have Charlotte still be involved in the main event if you structure the match creatively.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

This is what they should do:

• Find a way to use Becky this upcoming week without having her do an in ring segment (sell the suspension)
• Rousey retains versus Ruby Riott at EC
• The next night Rousey says she's a fighting champion and issues an open challenge for the RAW Women's Championship
• Charlotte Flair comes out and Rousey's expression changes
• The Riott Squad try to get involved; Charlotte pins Rousey for the championship win
• Replay shows that Rousey's foot was on the rope but the ref didn't see it; show goes off the air with referees and Triple H in the ring
• The next week on RAW Triple H says that Rousey's foot was indeed on the rope and the belt will be returned to her; Charlotte is livid
• On SD the next night Triple H announces that it will be Charlotte challenging Asuka at WM 35 for the SD Women's Championship

By doing this they can tell an interesting story for two weeks that has shock value and suspense. It gives the fans want they want with a 1 on 1 match at WM for Becky. It also makes the Charlotte/Asuka match mean more. Charlotte can taunt Asuka that she already ended her streak and now she will end her reign. At WM, Asuka makes Charlotte tap out.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

If Charlotte faces Asuka, Asuka isn't winning.

I know I've said this like 2034059 times the past month, but when someone is on a roll meeting someone who isn't, the person who isn't on a roll has a very good chance of winning in this company.

Asuka is the SD champ and tapped out the hottest woman in the company. Charlotte is on a 2-7 PPV streak since Mania 34. And one of those wins was a lame DQ, so technically Charlotte is actually 1-8 since Mania.

Do the math, Charlotte is gonna break her "slump" sometime.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*



llj said:


> *I like how people keep ignoring that Charlotte was screwed by Ronda at TLC as well as Charlotte having an unresolved match with Ronda at Survivor Series.*
> 
> People are acting as if Charlotte hasn't had any interactions with Ronda in the past few months.
> 
> ...




They could always do Charlotte vs Ronda at another PPV. Though, Charlotte is a heel and Ronda is heelish. Who wants to see that match with no one to root for. Why would I care to see another Ronda vs Charlotte again? For a good match? Fuck that. Ronda got her revenge on Charlotte at TLC and Charlotte hasn't won a match since. The only reason in kayfabe Charlotte has a beef with Ronda is because of Becky by picking her. 

Becky's story with Ronda is she had to give away her big 1 on 1 match with Ronda. This WM match with Becky, finally getting that match she lost is such a much better story and moment. Adding Charlotte is the same old shit. Becky being the only horsewomen not to get a singles match with Ronda is shitty.

Charlotte being in the match doesn't help Becky. I hate when people bring up how it would be such a big moment for Becky to beat both Ronda and Charlotte at WM. This is such a stupid take because Becky has already beaent Charlotte clean multiple times. Pinning or Submitting Ronda is what people want. With Charlotte being in the match WWE would probably have Becky or Charlotte pin each other. Sorry WWE, unless you pinned or submitted Ronda that's not a real loss for her. Just like how Ronda "lost" 3 weeks ago in a tag match doesn't matter.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I know everyone here hates the idea of the WM main event being a triple threat but I think its the best course of action. Ronda is way too green to have a solid solo mania match. Charlotte would make the match more main event worthy and take the pin in order to prolong the feud and protect Ronda in the loss


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

WWE could always overbook the crap out of the match.

Run-in after run-in, heel turn, faux heel turn, ref gets knocked out, clusterfuck, horsewomen vs horsewomen, and new referee Stephanie McMahon there to make the pin but all eight horsewomen get tired of her glory hogging and beat the shit out of her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I don't have an issue with the knee angle, I don't even have a problem with Becky being suspended, I do have a problem with Charlotte's involvement Adding Charlotte only cheapens the entire thing especially since she brings nothing to the rivalry, but WWE is do dense to see that.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

There's no logically reason for Charlotte to be added to this match. Not just because she isn't needed in the rivalry, but she's also a SD superstar, her only way of facing a champion outside of her brand was through the Royal Rumble and she failed to win that. WWE had the best setup to have two big women's matches on their WM PPV, Becky vs Ronda and Charlotte vs Asuka 2.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

You should know by now that when someone gets over on their own in this company a McMahon gets the rub as well.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

no they're not ruining it it's been great so far

Adding Stephanie and HHH has been done good so far too. Not too much exposure, but enough to get fans even more on Becky's side. They're clearly taking their time with Becky too - not putting her in random filler feuds/matches between now and Mania. She's focused strictly on Ronda, which is good.

You guys complain too much


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Charlotte being involved makes this match for me go from must-see to meh at best.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

WWE has shown time and time again that they lack the creative/writing talent to cover the two months between RR and Mania with compelling drama. So they fall back on clichés/rehashing. I don't like it, I think that just having it be Ronda vs. Becky, two badasses who want to kill each other/prove their dominance, is the best way to go and that's what most fans WANT to see to begin with. But WWE doesn't know how to make that work, so we've gotten are list of WWE clichés:

-Injury angle (and not a good one since it's not a convincing injury and they cannot keep it consistent from show to show), which they rarely do well.

-Suspension angle, again rarely do they do these well and they feel like wastes of time.

-Booking the babyface to be the "underdog" whether they fit or not. "Do you like seeing Becky swagger and her and Ronda staring each other down, well too bad because now she has a boo boo and is hobbling around." "Do you like Becky's swagger and confidence, well too bad now we're doing this thing where she's maybe actually really scared and insecure and it's all bravado," "Do you think that she's outgrown the plucky underdog role. well too bad we're putting her right back in it." etc.

-The McMahon's needed to shove their way into the storyline again.

-Etc.

They constantly throw in contrived nonsense when it's not needed because, well they don't know how to write any other way. And as for Charlotte, well WWE has proven constantly over the last half decade that they're obsessed with handing her as many accolades as possible as quickly as possible, and shoving her into every "historic moment" possible whether she needs to be there or not.

The worst part is that fans cannot even trust them to do the right thing and have a good payoff in the end because, well they often don't. People here are assuming that this will end with Becky winning at Mania and "it'll all be worth it." And maybe it will, but this is WWE and they've proven over and over and over again that you cannot trust them. How many times have they NOT done the logical thing just for the sake of a stupid swerve, or because they're obsessed wit "getting heat" on the heels above all else, A LOT. And you cannot put it past them to do it again here.

You can only be 100% sure that they'll pay this off right, if/when Becky has her hand raised in victory and that belt around her waist at Mania.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

_*Here's the problem with the Charlotte thing, Charlotte got her karma from Ronda when she had to use a weapon at the end of Survivor Series match. Ronda costs Charlotte the title match at TLC but Becky got more SCREWED since she was the Smackdown Woman's Champion and it is a big fucking shame that many of the triple threat match fans doesn't remember or just erased that in their heads. Becky got more screwed at TLC than Charlotte did due to her Raw invasion. 

A lot of people like to play this Becky wasn't the legal person to be in the rumble and won it. Tough shit. IN 93 Undertaker got screwed out of the Rumble Win when he had a Giant come in the ring and eliminated him. Did he complain like a bitch? No, what he did got revenge his own way later that year at Summerslam. Owen Hart got screwed in 98 when he had a DX rival hit him in the back with a crutch to be eliminated and he didn't bitch. Has Charlotte bitched about being robbed? No but some not all but some are. Are they going to go through with that route? No. It's not looking like they will go that route. 

At Fast Lane it will be Charlotte vs Becky and I don't see Becky losing that match unless it's a screw job then I don't really see her losing it. Since she already lost clean at Royal Rumble to Asuka via tap out. Right now she shouldn't be losing on the road to wm like past stars didn't really lose in their journeys. 

If it is a triple threat then some of their fans of that match and WWE has robbed THE event of the year. Think about this people who support the idea of a triple threat match. How is it fair that the other Horsewoman WWE gets to get a 1 on 1 with Rousey in 2 out of the 4 major pay per views and one is on Raw. Charlotte already had her at Survivor Series, Sasha at Royal Rumble, and Bayley on Raw in the post RR aftermath. That is not only unfair to the Becky fans but it is wrong in general. You have tourist that are wrestling fans and many celebrities that watch the WWE as well most the fan base main reason to watch WM is for Becky Lynch to kick Ronda Rousey's ass and take her Raw Woman's Championship in a HOT Feud at WM 35. If you take that away and give it a triple threat victory for her then what was the point in building Becky up, giving Ronda this long reign plus dominate champion who could stop and hyping the two going against each other in the first place. *_


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I have no problem with it, Becky fighting the system and Stephanie McMahon antics add a touch of main event scenery that usually solidifies what makes a main event feud. Stephanie helped a lot with catapulting Ronda's initial boom, so I don't see the issue with this, especially when the authority is taking bumps or hits from the top babyface.*




Yeah I kinda feel the same way as this. Plus how often do we get to see Steph taken down a peg? Very rarely, so I’m all for it. 

The authority getting involved does make it feel even more legitimate and main event level. But I can also understand why people don’t like it and don’t want the authority involved


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not how I would book it but I am still hyped and having fun with it


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Plus you have to remember, WWE think (whether it’s true or not) that the fans really wanna see more of the McMahons, this was their idea to increase ratings


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

The story has been trash so far but its early and they probably don't want Lynch and Rousey in the same ring too often yet. What worries me more is that now its obvious to everyone that the company is fully behind Becky and thats usually when people start to turn on you.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

You should've known Stephanie had to put her face in something that's hot with the women.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

I feel like the storyline has been overexposed


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I think of it like this, consider the potential options. As much as I don't like Stephanie, I don't mind her getting in the middle of this situation. The promo they had together showed me there is good potential for them to work well together. And Steph would be a mighty good foil for Becky based on the position and history she's in. She already doesn't like Ronda, but now she hates Becky more. And Becky is best when she has to fight through the challenges.

What I think they should do with Ronda is secretly collude with Steph ('Austin & Vince shake hands' moment) and turn heel at Wrestlemania. You ask, "But I thought Ronda can't stand Stephanie?" Yeah, but the belt's on the line and it would open up that 4HW vs 4HW feud. Have Steph work her devious ways on Ronda. They'd have till April to work a program like this in such a manner. This doesn't mean Becky lose at WM, should could win the belt but it just turns the page on the feud.

Really, here's the issue. It isn't Becky one should worry about. Here you have to properly set Ronda. It would be best if you didn't have Ronda just go in this straight vanilla face and be stand up about it. Forget that. Becky has already insulted her enough. Ronda should be pissed off and resentful in this story. You have to turn Ronda or else it's just going to be lame. Becky has more to lose even if Ronda is the champ, because were building a story of adversity here.

Becky has got to stay over. Losing to Ronda wouldn't capitalize on what has been built.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

I'm not on board with how they're overdoing it so far when there's still so much time before Mania; for instance, Becky once again being "invited back" to Raw this Monday when they really should just have her go home for a few weeks to sell it. But no, they haven't "ruined" the storyline at all.

They have two months of TV and two more PPVs to tell their story, and there were bound to be some 'bit players' along the way and some twists here and there. You haven't all come to expect this from the WWE after all this time? I don't see anyone else lining up their own week-by-week storyline plot points.

Jesus, have some patience.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

People are afraid that this story is designed to ultimately include Charlotte but to make it look like Becky’s fault. Because they are too chicken shit to do anything else. Because we should never forget that they care most about Charlotte and don’t want fans turning on her that much. And they are willing to make Becky look stupid to achieve that. And I don’t even oppose the triple threat.

Because they're track record in this regard, is not very good. We've constantly seen babyfaces made to look weak and dumb, fall for obvious traps that they should have seen coming 10 miles away, play right into the McMahon's hands, getting punked out repeatedly, etc. And it's made people, worried, whenever this stuff starts happening.

The fact that they're NOT building up the epic "badass" confrontation between Becky and Ronda, you know the thing that most people are hyped for to begin with, they're instead hobbling Becky with a blatantly fake injury, and playing it up like she might be insecure and scared, and shoving the McMahon's in here all of a sudden, people are getting a sense of deja vu and it's not reassuring.

Either that, of they have her lose a match at Fastlane (Charlotte vs. Becky is being advertised for that already) and that's how Charlotte gets in. Either way, it would suck.

I don't get it, they are risking WWE fans to be turned off by her (unless that's either their sick plan, or feel she'll get cheered regardless). 

Now I'd LOVE to be proven wrong, I'd LOVE it if they played Becky up as having a plan/being prepared for them (especially since she already doesn't trust them anyway), and they make her look good in all of this. And hopefully they will, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Thats WWE they fuck everything up


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

They're just adding as many bells and whistles to it as possible to make it feel bigger, get Becky more over, and make sure that it's anticipated enough to rightfully main event WrestleMania. No harm done.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

This company has somehow forgotten how to do Wrestler A vs Wrestler B, it's baffling. 

Just have them tap out jobbers in squash matches for 6 weeks, have Ronda cost Becky a match on Raw and try to break her arm. Then do the sit down interview where she explains the title means too much to her to risk losing it at Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally a logical comment on social media:



> Why are people tripping over Charlotte wrestling Becky and Ronda at Mania??? A triple threat match with Charlotte doesn’t sound bad at all, she clearly factors into their story so it’s not like it wouldn’t make sense for her to be there. I don’t see the outrage for her being in the match “GRRRR WWE NOT LISTENING TO THE FANS AND PUSHING THEIR OWN AGENDA!!!” No shit, Charlotte has been the centerpiece of the Women’s division the past few years, of course they want her in the first women’s Wrestlemania main event. Plus, I’d argue it’d be a better match with the three of them.
> 
> Now, what’s worth outraging over is if Becky doesn’t defeat Ronda at Mania. That’s the only acceptable ending to this story. If that does not happen, then everybody can outrage. Charlotte’s role is HBK at WM20, you’re here to make the match good but you don’t factor into the finish.


He makes a great point about Charlotte's role being like HBK's at WM 20. She can make the match better, and not be factored into the finish. 

There was also a report that WWE wanted two performers in this main event that will be with the company long term.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He makes a great point about Charlotte's role being like HBK's at WM 20. She can make the match better, and not be factored into the finish.
> 
> There was also a report that WWE wanted two performers in this main event that will be with the company long term.


There's plenty of people who don't mind her in the match, me included. 

I think the problem some people have with it is that she's only getting added to the match _because she's Charlotte_. They would not do this for anyone else. If Becky and Charlotte swapped popularity this would not be a triple threat, it would be Ronda vs. Charlotte, so it's a double standard and people are just calling out the favouritism.

I don't have a problem with her being in the match as I enjoy her heel character, I can see why people do though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Finally a logical comment on social media:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she is not being added to the match for the sake of increasing the overall match quality or even because it makes sense in the story. She is being added because she is Charlotte Flair and because Vince favors her. Yes that is the cliche response, but it's the hard truth. 

It's a big deal because it dilutes Becky's moment. This should be about her rise and HERS ALONE. It's just for 2 more months. After WM, Becky's popularity will naturally start to go down because there is nothing else that she can do that is bigger than beating Rousey. This means that Vince will go back to pushing Charlotte as hard as possible. Is it too much for Becky to have this? Is that too much after Charlotte has already been given everything? Because after Mania it's most likely all over and Charlotte will be right back at the top of the division as the golden child who's name is Flair. And you know this being a Charlotte fan.

HBK being added wasn't forced and didn't feel unnecessary as he had been fighting HHH for 2 years straight before that. It was almost like Benoit was playing the Charlotte role in that feud even after he won the Rumble. Yes, Charlotte has a little history with Rousey, but you don't have to play on that right now. You can actually save that for AFTER Wrestlemania. Maybe even make it a Summerslam main event if you want. 

Yes, the match quality MAY be better with Charlotte, but at the same time, it MAY be better without her. I personally enjoyed all of TripleH/HBK's singles matches more than the WM20 Triple Threat. Becky has the talent to lead Rousey to at least a 4-star match, especially if Rousey is going to be choreographing and practicing everything down to the T. A one-on-one match will always have a better main event feel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If the role of the 3'rd wheel was solely to make the match better, they could've put Asuka in there and the match would be even better than with Charlotte. Charlotte isn't there to make the match better, she's there because in WWE's mind, we can't do this main event without Charlotte because we want to make Ric happy. Triple H is a gigantic Flair mark, patterned his whole career after Ric, so his daughter gets in the main event. That's all it is. If Charlotte wasn't a Flair, she wouldn't have gotten a single title reign, let alone be in the first womens main event. 

And if you want 2 people who are with WWE long term to be in the main event, then just do Becky vs Charlotte 1 on 1 without Ronda. Ronda is not gonna make any difference, Mania is gonna do what Mania is gonna do. Triple threat Mania main events are stupid.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Story> Match Quality. There have been some garbage mania main events since the first one, so even if it doesn't deliver. It won't be the worst. 

Becky's main character trait since turning has been head games. While all of Ronda's opponent's mainly fight Ronda physically, Becky has been going at Ronda mentally and psychologically which makes the singles match more intriguing. With Becky/Ronda it adds a deep personal layer that the triple threat can't reach. While Charlotte added may add to the match quality, it also gives WWE an out to cheapen the moment.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

if wwe wanted charlotte in the match they could of booked it much better

should of had Becky lay out lana instead of asking finlay for permission to enter rumble atleast that way charlotte can say becky was not suppose to be in the match and technically didn't lose

but the current way makes it feel too shoehorned in


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> The whole storyline is just playing off the injury before Survivor Series incident. The same opponent, the same person injuring her, the same potential replacement. Her paranoia is justified. For once a WWE story makes perfect sense & people are still bitching.


Fair enough, you're right her paranoia does make sense. They sold that aspect well on SDL.

I'm still confused by their decision to show 2 images side by side, one holding her right knee, and the next second she's holding her left knee.

They drew attention to it visually... which is either really, really stupid - or it's planting the seeds for a twist where Becky is faking. I was giving them the benefit of the doubt that they're not really, really stupid but it's looking like I was wrong.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I agree with those who say that this issue is that WWE wouldn't be adding her into the match to improves it's quality. They'd be doing it because she's *Charlotte Flair:* first and foremost:

-Won the NXT Women's Title, the second ever champion.

-Won the Divas Title within like three months of debuting, and ended Nikki Bella's record-length reign in the process.

-Won the first Women's title under the "new lineage" by beating Becky and Sasha in a Triple Threat (making Becky tap out BTW) at Mania 32, despite being less over than either of the other two at the time.

-Was booked to run through pretty much all of the top babyfaces.

-Had a year-long title reign and a 16 PPV winning streak in single's matches, which only ended when the babyfaces screwed her over (WTF was that WWE)?

-Beat Sasha clean in title matches on three straight PPV's, and in ways that left Sasha humiliated (and Sasha's booking has STILL never fully recovered), including winning the first-ever women's HIAC match, in Sasha's hometown no less, and an Iron Woman match where she, the heel, got the babyface "come from behind" story.

-Has already equaled the number of title reigns that Trish Stratus had in her entire WWE career, and surpassed it if you count her NXT title reign as well.

-Won the SDL Women's title within like six months of jumping brands, and beat then champion Naomi in her SDL debut match.

-Was booked to end Asuka's unbeaten streak last year, in a way that made Asuka look really weak, and then Asuka was made to cut a promo verbally kissing Charlotte's butt later on. Also Charlotte is the ONLY one of the HW that Asuka hasn't beaten (on-camera, house shows don't count) via submission.

-Is constantly in the title hunt even when she's not champion.

-Etc.

And even during her losing streak, she's been booked pretty strong:




-Lost to Becky at Evolution where they made her look like the freaking Terminator during that match.

- Lost to Ronda at SvS getting herself disqualified and giving Ronda the biggest beating of her WWE career to date.

- Lost to Asuka at TLC where she got 'screwed over' by Ronda

-Lost to Becky at the RR where she tied Michelle McCool's record for most eliminations and was the runner-up.

WWE is clearly obsessed with shoving her into as many "big/historic moments" as possible (where she really needs to be there or nor) and giving her as many accolades as possible as quickly as possible (whether it undercuts other women or not).

And that's what most people don't like I think, she'll be here by OBLIGATION because WWE cannot conceive of doing it without her BECAUSE she's Charlotte Flair. And when the story that most people are hyped for is Becky vs. Ronda, and when Charlotte has gotten all of these big moments/accomplishments already, people can be forgiven for going "can't Becky have her moment without Charlotte being crowbarred in there, this is Becky's time just let it be hers."


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Becky Lynch is stupid and doesn't understand medical evaluations*



JM said:


> errr isn't that the whole kayfabe point this time? Last time she went to the doctors and lost her match against Rousey, so kayfabe she's not going to let that happen again. Seemed pretty obvious to me what the storyline was.


The thing that threw me was their decision to show images of her holding her right knee, then left knee, moments before that promo. In my head, they're hinting that she's faking.

But I guess it just comes down to WWE laziness and pathetic attention to detail.


----------



## Surfboard (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Completely disagree. I think its been one of the best maintained long term feuds in recent memory. From before Survivor Series to Wrestlemania is a long time to keep a feud going, more aspects to the feud are needed to keep it fresh and interesting.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Charlotte wasn't a Flair, she wouldn't have gotten a single title reign, let alone be in the first womens main event.


Not sure if I agree with this statement. Charlotte fits exactly what WWE wants in a woman's wrestler (or even male, for that matter). She's tall, has a decent build, a good look, and she's athletic enough to the point where you can portray her as being a step above the rest because even if that isn't necessarily the case, they can make it LOOK like that's the case.

Eve Torres was never all that talented. In fact she was pretty terrible (although I'll always consider her my Pro Wrestling guilty pleasure). She still had multiple title reigns and was consistently near the top of the divas division. She, like Charlotte, was taller than most and could be portrayed in better light as an athlete.

If Carmella can have a title reign, beat Asuka twice and even get one over on Charlotte, Charlotte most certainly would have been a champion by now if she debuted on the main roster at the same exact time but without being associated with Ric.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh Charlotte would have been pushed still, and gotten multiple title reigns I bet. But would she have been as super-pushed as she has been if her name wasn't "Flair," that's an open question.

But then again Alexa Bliss has also gotten a super-push for years now as well and she isn't a "legacy" performer, so there is that TBF.

Similar to Triple H back in the day. Would he have been a main eventer, and gotten title reigns, yes almost certainly. But would he have been allowed to dominate Raw for like three straight years and have like 14 world title reigns, if he didn't marry Steph, again open question.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Throwing the McMahon's in there when people got sick of them hogging the spotlight a long time ago, having your badass character that most people love because she's badass, hobbling around on a fake injury that everyone knows is blatantly fake because they cannot keep it consistent, having your character that most people love because of her swagger and confidence now being implied to be all bravado and she's actually scared and insecure, and potentially (depending on what happens on Raw) also an idiot for not seeing an obvious trap coming, is not the way to do it.

It's basically "revert to clichés/tired stories" time, so much for the "New Era" huh WWE?

Basically at the time when they should be hyping the Becky vs. Ronda stuff up the most, they're doing the exact opposite of that. It's baffling.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

People forget Rhonda only has a year of experience as a performer like this. It’s bettee to have a triple threat with Charlotte to help cover up her inexperience in the Main Event. Asking Rhonda to do a Main Event one on one match at Mania is asking a lot.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> There was also a report that WWE wanted two performers in this main event that will be with the company long term.


Oh so if Becky wasn't on this incredible run and the fans weren't demanding she be in the match WWE would still be doing a triple threat oppose to just going with Ronda/Flair?

Yeah right.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

While I'd much prefer it just be Ronda vs. Becky, I could maybe live with Charlotte being in there to as long as Becky still wins in the end. It's everything else (the stupid Injury/suspension/self-confidence angle, the McMahon's being crowbarred in there, etc) that I don't like.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*

Of course they are.....that's what they do.

They have ZERO patience and they have not for 15 years.

They are a short term company who could care less about a long term payoff. 

They are not storytellers like they should be....they write Haiku's


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Already Ruining Becky/Ronda*



p862011 said:


> it should come as no surprise with the creative of this company but i feel like they are already ruining this feud
> 
> it should of just been 1 on 1 ronda vs becky but wwe just felt the need to interject Stephanie McMahon or doing an unnecessary kayfabe knee injury,or a suspension angle not to mention the unneeded interjection of Charlotte into this story line
> 
> this feud is at its best when it was them going after each other back and forth not some overbooked convoluted storyline wwe is building towards


It's a pretty simple answer. They have no confidence in either one to carry the story. Can't blame them. You need at least one person that is solid and that they can count on. One person that can drive the story and balance out the other persons weaknesses. Really no shock they add Stephanie and Charlotte to the mix. Look at every promo by Becky going back even before "the man" Her opponents or any backstage/in ring segments, the other person was always the superior presence. Even the Cena , Edge, etc.. stuff. All superior.

Most recent example. Becky/Asuka. Almost a snooze fest. You got one person that barely speaks English. Becky couldn't handle the feud/story. Pick up were Asuka lacks. That's why it was a one and done. Asuka destroyed Becky in the ring, and they moved on. Now go look at the back and forth between Asuka and other women. Rest my case.


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

And any interest I had in a diva match at Wrestlemania has officially ended. Big fugly pig face being Roman'd into the match as expected. 
More fast forwarding of the show it is. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky beating up Ric Flair on his birthday , watch


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

So it's officially a triple threat then?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I truly believe this is one big troll by Vince. He knows that people have been screaming for a singles match, so he's gonna take advantage of this by taking some of that heat that was going towards Ronda to Charlotte instead. Its a brilliant move as long as Becky ends up being inserted in the match again and wins.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

feel like some people don't quite get why people are crapping on this.* 

What many people are so aggravated about is that they came out like two months ago and basically admitted that their show sucked and that it needed to change. So they promised a "New Era" and "YOU are the Authority now," and no one was asking for the McMahon's to shove their way into this. Well not even two months later, it's back to the same old same old and 

THAT'S what many people hate the most.* That, after the RR, we actually started to think that MAYBE they would change/do new stuff* Nope, we were sure foolish to give them that much credit.

And in the process, they're undercutting a super-hot and popular angle because they* just cannot leave well enough alone.

YES, most people believe that Becky will get back in and quite possibly win. Its not "Brilliant" because people can see what they're doing 20 miles away, because its the same BS that they've been doing for decades.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> I truly believe this is one big troll by Vince. He knows that people have been screaming for a singles match, so he's gonna take advantage of this by taking some of that heat that was going towards Ronda to Charlotte instead. Its a brilliant move as long as Becky ends up being inserted in the match again and wins.


It's a brilliant way to get people to stop watching.

The big problem WWE trolling the audience happens ALL the FREAKIN time, it would be one thing if it happened once in a blue moon, but WWE is pretty much in a constant state of flipping its fans the middle finger.

That shit gets old fast and is the difference between sticking around to see how the babyface overcomes it or changing the channel and cancelling the network subscription..


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Especially when it's the same generic that people got sick of years ago.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Especially when it's the same generic that people got sick of years ago.


That's a whole other issue. It's not like people just started getting sick of and even disliking Charlotte recently after spending months and months clamoring for her to main event Mania. People have been sick of her for ages, some dating all the way back to her original Reign of Terror and burial of Sasha, and never wanted her in the Mania main event.

The Charlotte Reigns joke is a joke for a reason.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The comparision between Charlotte and Reigns is ridiculous at this point. 

If this angle is headlining Mania it absolutely needs Charlotte involved, imo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WINNING said:


> Yes. Hell, they somewhat hinted it last night on Smackdown with her there.
> 
> It's happening. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong and will be happy for it...but we all know where this is going.





WINNING said:


> I see some are starting to connect the dots as to why Charlotte is eventually going to be added into this match.
> 
> WWE is likely not letting Ronda get pinned/submitted at Mania against Becky (whether Ronda takes time off or not). I assume Becky can't really lose here or else her momentum is stifled (especially since she lost to Asuka at the Rumble). Charlotte will be inserted there for a couple of scenarios:
> 
> ...


:mj


----------

